# BM mkIV price reduction



## Electrodynamic

Long story short I have other designs that I want to bring to fruition and the remaining stock of BM mkIV's needs to go to help make that happen. Does this mean that I am not going to come back out with a shallow 10" or 12" subwoofer? No it does not. Honestly the BM mkIV's are not selling as well as I would have hoped so they need to go. I can't sit on one product sku for an extremely long time period without selling "x" amount per month, year, etc, or it starts hurting the company instead of helping the company. If the BM mkIV was the only product I had for sale I would have closed my doors by now. I want to keep my doors open and continue to offer products to the DIY community. Thankfully I have diversified myself enough to make other products for other companies and doing that has kept me afloat. 

Sooo.....

*BM mkIV's are now $299 each plus shipping.* <-- clickable link


----------



## 2010hummerguy

WOW killer deal! Can't wait to see what else you have planned after the shallow mids


----------



## jnchantler

I wish I could fit two of these. Killer deal for these awesome subs.


----------



## rton20s

I wish I had a need for one... or two. Good deal.


----------



## fredridge

Nice, but a little too early... wish you would have waited a couple months.

Need to save money for those xbl2 mids that are coming out.


----------



## mmiller

Would work beautifully in the dash of my impala.... Great price!


----------



## LaserSVT

That's a shame. Such a good subwoofer I figured they would fly off the shelves.


----------



## 1fishman

LaserSVT said:


> That's a shame. Such a good subwoofer I figured they would fly off the shelves.


+1 
Not sure what else a sub could do to be any more desirable. Kind of makes me want to hoard 1 of these soon to be classics.


----------



## sundownz

Even more of a deal at these prices; incredible driver !


----------



## sirbOOm

A 10" would sell better, IMO. I'll have mine in my truck this month or early next if things go to plan; at least before the NC meet.


----------



## foreman

I get paid weds. Im getting off my butt and grabbing one. Awesome price Nick


----------



## T3mpest

Electrodynamic said:


> Long story short I have other designs that I want to bring to fruition and the remaining stock of BM mkIV's needs to go to help make that happen. Does this mean that I am not going to come back out with a shallow 10" or 12" subwoofer? No it does not. Honestly the BM mkIV's are not selling as well as I would have hoped so they need to go. I can't sit on one product sku for an extremely long time period without selling "x" amount per month, year, etc, or it starts hurting the company instead of helping the company. If the BM mkIV was the only product I had for sale I would have closed my doors by now. I want to keep my doors open and continue to offer products to the DIY community. Thankfully I have diversified myself enough to make other products for other companies and doing that has kept me afloat.
> 
> Sooo.....
> 
> *BM mkIV's are now $299 each plus shipping.* <-- clickable link


Speaking of your diversifiicaiton, any reason you dicontinued the cheaper HT subwoofers? They seemed to be selling pretty good at the time, maybe looks are decieving? Much more palatable to than the 24inch HT price structure in any case.


----------



## cubdenno

T3mpest said:


> Speaking of your diversifiicaiton, any reason you dicontinued the cheaper HT subwoofers? They seemed to be selling pretty good at the time, maybe looks are decieving? Much more palatable to than the 24inch HT price structure in any case.


Apples and oranges.

The 24 is to compete within the LMS-U crowd. a single HT24 outperforms 2 LMS-U in performance. So the price is about perfect compared to that. 

Sure one can get 5-8 (would have to do the math) of the HT18's and out do a single 24 but that can be said for any comparison of high to low dollar HT or hell even car subs.

Comes down to expectations, room available, and if you are wanting shock factor. Wait, much like car audio!

And I believe the HT line is still selling. At least the 18's.


----------



## Electrodynamic

T3mpest said:


> Speaking of your diversifiicaiton, any reason you dicontinued the cheaper HT subwoofers? They seemed to be selling pretty good at the time, maybe looks are decieving?


This is completely off topic but the 18" HT subwoofers are not discontinued. You can purchase them right now from our web page.


----------



## ErinH

Have you considered marketing these to the home audio crowd? The Schroeder frequency and below is the most problematic area of a room and in the home this frequency is typically in the 200hz and below region. I could see these being great for home audio use because they won't be expected to dig in to the pits of hades for SUB-bass, but moreso used as an efficient means to balance the response between the 50-200hz region in a room where it's needed most. 

With the small size, they can be placed just about anywhere (a corner here, under a couch there) and help to provide a more smooth overall response to just about anywhere in the seating area. To me, that's something the home audio guys would REALLY benefit from. In car audio, we don't really have that luxury of putting drivers where needed due to space.

Slap a small plate amp on the enclosure and adjust the level as needed. For the price, (2) of these would compliment any home audio rig and would ideally lessen the need for DSP algorithms such as Audyssey, etc to even the response.


----------



## Velozity

I want one (again) but can't right now. Can you keep us updated on your stock level so that we know how much time we have left to grab one?


----------



## Electrodynamic

Velozity said:


> I want one (again) but can't right now. Can you keep us updated on your stock level so that we know how much time we have left to grab one?


Yep, no problem. I'll make a post in here when the stock gets below 50pcs. Don't worry about me posting that any time soon as I had a small city of the BM mkIV's produced for their release.


----------



## LaserSVT

Oh, I feel better now. Ignore my email. LOL


----------



## Electrodynamic

I think the new site might be up super late tonight / early tomorrow because my email is down. Hopefully the site is up tomorrow when I wake up.


----------



## casey

Velozity said:


> I want one (again) but can't right now. Can you keep us updated on your stock level so that we know how much time we have left to grab one?



as much as I liked the IDQ Mike, you need one of these my friend.


----------



## DBlevel

casey said:


> as much as I liked the IDQ Mike, you need one of these my friend.


He's right.........these sound great!

Wish I had the cash right now! I'd love to pick up a pair!!


----------



## Velozity

casey said:


> as much as I liked the IDQ Mike, you need one of these my friend.





DBlevel said:


> He's right.........these sound great!
> 
> Wish I had the cash right now! I'd love to pick up a pair!!




I hear you guys. And with my new sub amp I'll have over 1100 watts available at 2 ohms 

I'm definitely getting one of these. The trick is to see how fast I can build a new sub box...


----------



## DBlevel

Velozity said:


> I hear you guys. And with my new sub amp I'll have over 1100 watts available at 2 ohms
> 
> I'm definitely getting one of these. The trick is to see how fast I can build a new sub box...



Need too hurry Mike


----------



## jriggs

The new site is listing them at $389 FYI


----------



## jriggs

The new site lists them at $389.


----------



## Electrodynamic

jriggs said:


> The new site lists them at $389.


We are ironing out the details. Please be patient with us during the transition.


----------



## phampau

Nick, From all the research that i have read, the BMiv seems to be a SQ sub with great LFE but lacks spl to a certain degree. From what i'm reading about the sd-2 line of subs, it has great SQ and SPL. I am looking for a great SQL sub, good sound quality characteristics but can get loud when I turn it up for the long day's drive home from work. Can you give me your thoughts on the SI's vs the Sd-2 subs from sundown. I will be running this in a 3 way active front stage with the pionner stage 4 speakers. The sub will be ran in a sealed enclosure and also debating to run 1 12" or dual 12" in my tundra crewmax. I see they are on reduced pricing for the SI's and it has got me thinking differently about my next setup. I am trying to make the decision on which amps/subs to run so your input would be greatly appreciated. Paul


----------



## T3mpest

The BM won't be less SPL, but it will be cleaner and lower distortion than the SD-2 which makes it sound less loud. Some people like XBL^2 drivers, some people don't, it's a unique sound.


----------



## LaserSVT

phampau said:


> Nick, From all the research that i have read, the BMiv seems to be a SQ sub with great LFE but lacks spl to a certain degree. From what i'm reading about the sd-2 line of subs, it has great SQ and SPL. I am looking for a great SQL sub, good sound quality characteristics but can get loud when I turn it up for the long day's drive home from work. Can you give me your thoughts on the SI's vs the Sd-2 subs from sundown. I will be running this in a 3 way active front stage with the pionner stage 4 speakers. The sub will be ran in a sealed enclosure and also debating to run 1 12" or dual 12" in my tundra crewmax. I see they are on reduced pricing for the SI's and it has got me thinking differently about my next setup. I am trying to make the decision on which amps/subs to run so your input would be greatly appreciated. Paul


One is loud enough to shake my entire shop on 500 watts of JL amplification. At 500 watts one is louder than an SPG555, Polk MM, Infinity SSi, Infinity Kappa Perfect, MB Quart Onyx or a Dayton HO12. Granted all those subs can handle a bit more power but at 500 watts the BM is way cleaner, deeper and a bit louder.


----------



## captainobvious

phampau said:


> Nick, From all the research that i have read, the BMiv seems to be a SQ sub with great LFE but lacks spl to a certain degree. From what i'm reading about the sd-2 line of subs, it has great SQ and SPL. I am looking for a great SQL sub, good sound quality characteristics but can get loud when I turn it up for the long day's drive home from work. Can you give me your thoughts on the SI's vs the Sd-2 subs from sundown. I will be running this in a 3 way active front stage with the pionner stage 4 speakers. The sub will be ran in a sealed enclosure and also debating to run 1 12" or dual 12" in my tundra crewmax. I see they are on reduced pricing for the SI's and it has got me thinking differently about my next setup. I am trying to make the decision on which amps/subs to run so your input would be greatly appreciated. Paul





T3mpest said:


> The BM won't be less SPL, but it will be cleaner and lower distortion than the SD-2 which makes it sound less loud. Some people like XBL^2 drivers, some people don't, it's a unique sound.


^ This.

Also, If you put a pair of these in a Tundra, output would certainly not be an issue.


----------



## captainobvious

Damn Nick...now you're going to make this tough on me.

I'll have to go out to the car and do some measuring to see what works.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Any chance for an in-person discount if you make it to the NC meet?


----------



## kmbkk

Man, and I thought I was all set for my install. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## LaserSVT

I wish everyone could actually hear these subs. I have no doubt that anyone who is in the market for a sub would buy these if they heard them.
I drank all the koolaid.


----------



## foreman

I wish I could hear one too! Im on my 5th different sub in this install and im still not thrilled.


----------



## WhiteL02

I have really been thinking about trying one of these out as well. May have to get one and to put in wife's SUV to replace infinity kappa 12. If it has more output than than I will get 2 more to put in my lightning. I know it will sound better but just wanted to make sure it could pound when I want to play loud.


----------



## casey

I think people are misinterpreting the marketing on this as an "SQ" sub. These GET DOWN. They arent noise makers, theyre music reproducers. One up front or two in the trunk will be more than enough for anyone who isnt just out for pure SQ.

This popped up on pandora when I was driving home from work right after I got them powered up. Jaw = on the floor. CLEAN, LOTS of OUTPUT. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2OCSWF7sAw


----------



## DBlevel

^^^^^^^heard a pair of these in his car. Great subs! If I had the spare cash I'd buy a pair!


----------



## WhiteL02

Your civic install looks amazing! I bet it sounds pretty good too.


----------



## LaserSVT

Maybe after PG stops messing around with his amp.


----------



## LaserSVT

casey said:


> I think people are misinterpreting the marketing on this as an "SQ" sub. These GET DOWN. They arent noise makers, theyre music reproducers. One up front or two in the trunk will be more than enough for anyone who isnt just out for pure SQ.
> 
> This popped up on pandora when I was driving home from work right after I got them powered up. Jaw = on the floor. CLEAN, LOTS of OUTPUT.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2OCSWF7sAw
> 
> [


Man you aint kidding! I downloaded it to try it out and slapped it in the shop car and thought "Yeah, bass is nice but nothing like OMGBBQ!!ONE!!" but on the way home I played it in the truck..... wow. It vibrated my nose hairs! LOL
I had to check to make sure I still only had one sub.


----------



## bdmach1

I would LOVE to have one of these in my truck, but are not available in 10" I should have just tried and built a box for one of these amazing subs. Hopefully these start flying off the shelf so SI can create more toys for us to play with!


----------



## ryyo

Just ordered 2 and can't wait to get them!


----------



## porscheman

any chance of getting mounting dimensions? ive got a very custom enclosure and i need to match what i have in place.


----------



## LaserSVT

porscheman said:


> any chance of getting mounting dimensions? ive got a very custom enclosure and i need to match what i have in place.


BM mk IV 12″ Subwoofer | Stereo Integrity


Enclosure Information:
•Sealed = 0.5-0.6 ft^3
•Mounting depth: 81.3mm
•Cutout diameter: 282mm
•Overall diameter: 320mm


----------



## SoulRebel

Anybody know Stereo Integrity's business hours? I called a couple of times earlier today around 11-12 pacific time and nobody answered. Left a voice mail too.


----------



## Electrodynamic

SoulRebel said:


> Anybody know Stereo Integrity's business hours? I called a couple of times earlier today around 11-12 pacific time and nobody answered. Left a voice mail too.


We respond via email much faster than we respond on the phone. Reason being is that everyone is out in the warehouse testing and shipping speakers or in the build room building woofers. We are not usually sitting by the phone waiting on calls. Emails are available 24/7 and we usually respond to them within 24 hours.


----------



## rnr808

ive sent a couple emails about shipping to hawaii, your new site wont give me an estimate to hawaii


----------



## Electrodynamic

rnr808 said:


> ive sent a couple emails about shipping and havent gotten a response


We are in the process of changing everything over including our web site and our emails. These next few weeks may be a little lagging regarding email response time. Please give us a few days to respond to emails.

Also note that a screen name on here do not usually correlate to an email address. If we have not responded to you yet please send us an additional email.


----------



## rnr808

Electrodynamic said:


> We are in the process of changing everything over including our web site and our emails. These next few weeks may be a little lagging regarding email response time. Please give us a few days to respond to emails.
> 
> Also note that a screen name on here do not usually correlate to an email address. If we have not responded to you yet please send us an additional email.


sounds good thank you


----------



## SoulRebel

Electrodynamic said:


> We respond via email much faster than we respond on the phone. Reason being is that everyone is out in the warehouse testing and shipping speakers or in the build room building woofers. We are not usually sitting by the phone waiting on calls. Emails are available 24/7 and we usually respond to them within 24 hours.


Thank you. Can you give me the address? I tried looking on the web site but couldn't find it.


----------



## buguy

Crap! It was all I could do to not pull the trigger before. Now I am helpless. This/these will be going to a giant old station wagon. Does that affect how much output I would need? I dont know how much cabin space there is, but its a lot. Guess I am wondering if one is plenty, or if 2 would be a better option for me. Looking for SQ, im not a bass head. Just a nice solid bass is what im after. But I would prefer to only have one sub in there.


----------



## T3mpest

buguy said:


> Crap! It was all I could do to not pull the trigger before. Now I am helpless. This/these will be going to a giant old station wagon. Does that affect how much output I would need? I dont know how much cabin space there is, but its a lot. Guess I am wondering if one is plenty, or if 2 would be a better option for me. Looking for SQ, im not a bass head. Just a nice solid bass is what im after. But I would prefer to only have one sub in there.


Buy one and find out.. For pure SQ one is still probably enough, but you results may vary.


----------



## thehatedguy

I am literally dead broke now...hope I can get in on this sometime in the future.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

LaserSVT said:


> I wish everyone could actually hear these subs. I have no doubt that anyone who is in the market for a sub would buy these if they heard them.
> I drank all the koolaid.


Yep exactly. Every single person that hears my system has their mind blown. SPL bassheads always wonder how I get it to sound so full without hitting 160db. Low distortion bass from these is literally a life changing experience.


----------



## james2266

$299 now Oh man... I might have to try to find some cash. I so want to try one of these in an up front sub setup. Planning on a fiberglass enclosure in the passenger footwell area. A couple questions, can one of these have the same (prefer more) output in the 20-25 Hz area as a single 12 inch Morel Ultimo? I have been wanting to try one but am afraid I will be left disappointed in the output down real low. I have Illusion C8 for midbass that get down to 50 Hz quite easily. Also, can one of these handle the 1150 watts rms from my Audison 5.1k without any 'issues'?


----------



## buguy

Sounds like 500 watts is pushing it. 1100 might do bad things to it. Unless you easy on the gains of course.


----------



## LaserSVT

No. 1150 will set it on fire. LOL That does not meen you have to use all 1150 watts though. 400-500 is about their safe limit.

buguy, one would be just fine for a pure SQ system but two is twice as nice.


----------



## james2266

Hmm... I might have to do an experiment then. I assumed moving the sub up front and that much closer would negate needing as much output from the sub. Maybe I will have to find a way to get my Ultimo and its gigantic box up in front of the pass. seat and have a listen. Turn it down about 3 db or so and see if that will be enough for me. Anyone here have experience with both subs? Will the SI dig as deep (deeper?) than the Ultimo?


----------



## foreman

You can just wire the sub for 8 ohms vs 2 and use less power from the sub channel.





james2266 said:


> Hmm... I might have to do an experiment then. I assumed moving the sub up front and that much closer would negate needing as much output from the sub. Maybe I will have to find a way to get my Ultimo and its gigantic box up in front of the pass. seat and have a listen. Turn it down about 3 db or so and see if that will be enough for me. Anyone here have experience with both subs? Will the SI dig as deep (deeper?) than the Ultimo?


----------



## james2266

foreman said:


> You can just wire the sub for 8 ohms vs 2 and use less power from the sub channel.


I guess that would be an option as well. Would get a whole lot better damping factor that way too. 

Still, anyone have experience with both subs and want to weigh in?


----------



## buguy

LaserSVT said:


> No. 1150 will set it on fire. LOL That does not meen you have to use all 1150 watts though. 400-500 is about their safe limit.
> 
> buguy, one would be just fine for a pure SQ system but two is twice as nice.


Cool. Going to order one and go from there. Im sure that will be plenty for me.


----------



## jmmdm2

thehatedguy said:


> I am literally dead broke now...hope I can get in on this sometime in the future.


So sell me your Eclipse EQR-2140 and put that toward the sub  yes, I'm a stalker.

Looks like this sub will work nicely with my old school RF 500.2 which will provide 500watts @ 2ohms per channel so one sub on each channel. 
I'd think 500 would be ok from what I've read... responsible gain settings of course. I haven't had a sub in years and my last was a set of RF Power DVC 15's which I heard are comparable to mud.
This should be an interesting change.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

I have 500w on mine and it is a match made in heaven.


----------



## thehatedguy

I don't know what an EQR-2140 is off of the top of my head.

Oh, just read what it is...I don't have the DDL system anymore.



jmmdm2 said:


> So sell me your Eclipse EQR-2140 and put that toward the sub  yes, I'm a stalker.
> 
> Looks like this sub will work nicely with my old school RF 500.2 which will provide 500watts @ 2ohms per channel so one sub on each channel.
> I'd think 500 would be ok from what I've read... responsible gain settings of course. I haven't had a sub in years and my last was a set of RF Power DVC 15's which I heard are comparable to mud.
> This should be an interesting change.


----------



## kmbkk

Architect7 said:


> I have 500w on mine and it is a match made in heaven.


I'm thinking about getting 2 of these subs but would only run a Mosconi AS200.2 on them, giving each ~320 watts. Think that would be sufficient?


----------



## casey

That should work well, Nick has said just because theyre rated at 450rms doesnt mean they NEED it. You will be happy with the output I believe


----------



## jmmdm2

Architect7 said:


> I have 500w on mine and it is a match made in heaven.


Excellent! Things have certainly changed since my last system... .5 cu ft per sub compared to 4 cubes per sub. This is going to be an interesting experiment.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Yeah 320w each will be enough to have some fun for sure


----------



## LaserSVT

Just got home and forgot I had that song saved that played when the site was hacked last month and it cued up so I thought I would give it a go. 500watts is way more than enough for this sub. I didn't push it to clipping or distortion but my radar detector fell and I found a new rattle in the seat I never heard before even when playing bass songs.

Just one of these subs will dig deep and put a huge smile on your face.

One of my customers that heard my Daytons (2) in the truck saw them on the counter today and I explained why. He wanted to buy them but wanted to hear the BM first and the first thing he said was "Those Daytons were nice but this is a whole different level." LOL And I lost the sale of the Daytons and gave him Nicks email. Damn youz Nick! LOL


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Just clip his brake lines, he'll be back lol. Only joking about the coming back part lol.


----------



## legend94

I don't understand people saying not to hook up 1000 watts or more to the sub? If you have that mindset you need to do some more reading in my estimation. I would rather have 5000 watts going to it than 500.


----------



## jmmdm2

I was introduced to the "always better to overpower than under power" concept years ago when I was invited to a Rockford Fosgate RTTI session as a civilian. I had just purchased two TEAM RF 15's and I knew the regional distributer for Fosgate. Anyway, I met Fosgate's rep for New England who displayed his current system and mentioned he was running 750 watts RMS to his front stage (a 6.5 and tweet). I just could not believe he said 750... we got to talking about my MB Quart Q's and he suggested a T-1502. 

The amp arrived a few weeks later, it was made or hand picked for me. Birth sheet was over 700 @ 2 ohms. I ran the Q's plus a set of Morel 8.5's to achieve 2 ohms... it was loud. Clear, no distortion as I would have expected from so much power. I was told more power = much better cone control and therefore better sound absent of distortion. 

I'd like to run my RF 500.2 amps bridged to each sub but no way I can do that with dual 4 coils...


----------



## Electrodynamic

SoulRebel said:


> Thank you. Can you give me the address? I tried looking on the web site but couldn't find it.


nick at stereointegrity.com works well.


----------



## Electrodynamic

LaserSVT said:


> Just got home and forgot I had that song saved that played when the site was hacked last month and it cued up so I thought I would give it a go. 500watts is way more than enough for this sub. I didn't push it to clipping or distortion but my radar detector fell and I found a new rattle in the seat I never heard before even when playing bass songs.
> 
> Just one of these subs will dig deep and put a huge smile on your face.
> 
> *One of my customers that heard my Daytons (2) in the truck saw them on the counter today and I explained why. He wanted to buy them but wanted to hear the BM first and the first thing he said was "Those Daytons were nice but this is a whole different level." LOL And I lost the sale of the Daytons and gave him Nicks email. Damn youz Nick! LOL*


Sorry to laugh, but LOL! :laugh: That's awesome.


----------



## Flinchy

noooes

i really want a pair, but was planning on them as an upgrade in the future hah

how long do you think you'll have stock for?


----------



## kmbkk

Architect7 said:


> Yeah 320w each will be enough to have some fun for sure


Dang it you guys are making it hard to say no!


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Just give in, you'll wonder why you ever owned any other sub


----------



## kmbkk

Architect7 said:


> Just give in, you'll wonder why you ever owned any other sub


I know I know. Mark Worrell has single-handedly pretty much talked me into these anyway, just trying to find a reason not to get them. I really need to move my current subs first, though.


----------



## captainobvious

kmbkk said:


> I know I know. Mark Worrell has single-handedly pretty much talked me into these anyway, just trying to find a reason not to get them. I really need to move my current subs first, though.


The reason is- there is no reason


----------



## captainobvious

Oh and that Mark Worrell is a damn trouble-maker


----------



## casey

captainobvious said:


> Oh and that Mark Worrell is a damn trouble-maker


That he is.


----------



## kmbkk

captainobvious said:


> The reason is- there is no reason


I know, it's pretty much when not if.


----------



## kmbkk

captainobvious said:


> Oh and that Mark Worrell is a damn trouble-maker


He's a stinkin' good idea fairy (do this to your pillars, how about these for the door speakers, these subs are great, try a front-mounted sub)!

I admit they are good ideas, though!


----------



## captainobvious

kmbkk said:


> He's a stinkin' good idea fairy (do this to your pillars, how about these for the door speakers, these subs are great, try a front-mounted sub)!
> 
> I admit they are good ideas, though!


Hah, truth!

Noone else I'd rather give my hard-earned dollars to for installation services though. He's first class all the way.


----------



## DonutHands

Has anyone put one of these up against a DIYMA12? 

The DIYMA12 was a great sounding speaker when installed properly, but absolutely too fragile. 

I had to ditch the DIYMA12 due the lack of output.


----------



## rton20s

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/163534-bradknobs-go-stereo-integrity-bm-mkiv.html


----------



## T3mpest

DonutHands said:


> Has anyone put one of these up against a DIYMA12?
> 
> The DIYMA12 was a great sounding speaker when installed properly, but absolutely too fragile.
> 
> I had to ditch the DIYMA12 due the lack of output.


Can't give you a head to head, but the DIYMA R12's were REALLY fragile. Like 300 watts mechanically could get them into trouble if you were playing bass heavy music or used too big of a box, it was pathetic. For anything other than older rock music it was a no go for most systems when the cones destroyed themselves. The SI BM from all accounts is a lot less fragile than that, I bet it won't have that issue.


----------



## LaserSVT

As is typical of my days.
I wake up and think "Hey, I got enough to buy my second BM today! I will order it as soon as I get to work!"
Start the trip to work. "Wonder why the check engine light is on?"
Scan the truck, do 5 hours of diagnostics and realize that the spider injection has probably started its downward spiral to death as the are known to do. Joy.
Ironically the MPFI spider injection and plenum gasket is the same cost (to the penny) as a BM MKIV is shipped.

Guess there is always next month. LOL


----------



## Coppertone

Well the good part is that you weren't stranded on the side of the road during this. Fortunately next month isn't that far off compared to how long some people have been waiting for a sub which shall go nameless.


----------



## Electrodynamic

rton20s said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/163534-bradknobs-go-stereo-integrity-bm-mkiv.html


Thanks for posting the link to that thread as I was just about to search DIYMA for his review/comparison.


----------



## rton20s

Electrodynamic said:


> Thanks for posting the link to that thread as I was just about to search DIYMA for his review/comparison.


No problem. I knew someone had done the swap and it only took a minute to search it out and provide the link.


----------



## ryyo

Damn, missed my delivery of the pair and now I gotta wait til tomorrow. So impatient


----------



## legend94

DonutHands said:


> The DIYMA12 was a great sounding speaker when installed properly, but absolutely too fragile.
> 
> I had to ditch the DIYMA12 due the lack of output.


The output I can understand and I believe people that liked more bass ended up using 2 of them1



T3mpest said:


> but the DIYMA R12's were REALLY fragile. Like 300 watts mechanically could get them into trouble if you were playing bass heavy music or used too big of a box, it was pathetic. For anything other than older rock music it was a no go for most systems when the cones destroyed themselves.


I had over 1000 watts on mine at one point and didnt have any mechanical trouble. 

I will say it was like having a rocket strapped on a bicycle but if you knew how to use it correctly its the best car sub I have had to date. 

I now have the SI mkIV that I will be doing a direct comparison to soon


----------



## LaserSVT

ryyo said:


> Damn, missed my delivery of the pair and now I gotta wait til tomorrow. So impatient


Most FedEx depots are open until 11 and allow you to go get it. That's what I did with mine.


----------



## ryyo

LaserSVT said:


> Most FedEx depots are open until 11 and allow you to go get it. That's what I did with mine.


I ended up scheduling to pick them up tomorrow at one of their stores. I just got the Pioneer Stage 4 component set in today to play with too, so it's really not a big deal that I didn't get the subs today.


----------



## LaserSVT

Is my second sub sent yet?


----------



## LaserSVT

Hey um Nick.


----------



## Electrodynamic

LaserSVT said:


> Hey um Nick.


I'm not good with matching screen names to actual names or orders but I did ship out a single BM mkIV today to a repeat customer. Maybe it was you.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Nawwww, that would be me with a delivery scheduled for Saturday of this week. Thank you once again for the quick and professional response.


----------



## LaserSVT

Electrodynamic said:


> I'm not good with matching screen names to actual names or orders but I did ship out a single BM mkIV today to a repeat customer. Maybe it was you.


Nope, im the idiot that forgot I could just go to your new site and order them. LOL

You said you would ship mine next week some time. Im gonna go to bens house and borrow his instead.


----------



## legend94

LaserSVT said:


> Nope, im the idiot that forgot I could just go to your new site and order them. LOL
> 
> You said you would ship mine next week some time. Im gonna go to bens house and borrow his instead.


Or trade him some tires for the sub!


----------



## bonesmcgraw

Just ordered me a pair. Can't wait to get them and get them installed.


----------



## SoulRebel

Been reading so many good things and reviews I had to get me a set of triplets for the '14 Silverado Crew Cab. I should have more than enough room underneath the rear seats


----------



## LaserSVT

You will be happy. Another friend was blown away today and his jaw about hit the floor when I said I ordered another one yesterday. LOL
Triplets should be pretty bad ass!


----------



## WhiteL02

Laser svt what kind of vehicle do you have that 3 will go in? Really thinking about getting 2 for my Lightning. They seem to impress everyone that has them!


----------



## LaserSVT

WhiteL02 said:


> Laser svt what kind of vehicle do you have that 3 will go in? Really thinking about getting 2 for my Lightning. They seem to impress everyone that has them!


Not me, dude posted above me with a 14 Silverado said hes getting three.

I have a 96 Silverado and have one at this moment. The box for both is in the truck and I am just waiting on the second one to get here. Now my box is a prefab under rear seat downfire box that I had to shrink each chamber by nearly .25ft³ for a .61ft³ (.56ft³ after sub) size since that's where they are happiest. If I took out the center divider I bet I could fit three in with zero issues. Just put taller feet on the box for the trans hump and cut a hole.


Now on to my funny story that just happened 15 minutes ago. I was listening to Pandora and "Eyes On Fire - Zeds Dead Remix" by Blue Foundation came on. Weather was nice so windows were down and the bass sounded so sweet I just cranked it up while waiting at a stop light. I go to turn and a cop car comes flying out of CVS with lights and sirens on and pulls me over. He said he could hear the bass from the parking lot but that had to be 300' + away so I thought he was full of it but he was really nice about it commenting on hearing all the music and not just rattles but I need to keep it down in town. I laughed and said its just one tiny shallow mount subwoofer, even got out to show him. Said I was waiting on the second one and he laughed saying why on earth would I need more. Its a sickness I told him.
I gave him Nicks email. LOL


----------



## WhiteL02

That's what I like to hear. I bet 2 would definitely satisfy my need for bass in a standard cab truck then. Will have to get some soon!!!


----------



## SoulRebel

LaserSVT said:


> You will be happy. Another friend was blown away today and his jaw about hit the floor when I said I ordered another one yesterday. LOL
> Triplets should be pretty bad ass!


From what I've read so far, I'm sure they will  I used to be more of a basshead back in my younger days, but now that I'm older and a little bit wiser I'm looking to put more of a SQ system in my truck and in my commuter. I want to be able to satisfy the inner basshead once in a while though.

As far as space underneath the new Silverado crew cabs, they pretty much did away with the hump in the back. The "hump" that is there is about 6-8 inches wide and about 1/2"-3/4" tall so it's pretty flat back there. Fox Acoustics makes an enclosure for these trucks with about 2.1 cu ft of internal volume that comes with an optional 5/8" spacer kit to raise the back seats so I know it's do-able. I was reading some guy's build thread on another forum and he had built a downfiring enclosure for a '14 Silverado. He was able to use kerfs to make the sides and front out of a single strip of MDF while following the contours of the rear seats. I thought it was neat so I want to try it out.


----------



## CLE

Very tempting. I see the recommended enclosure size is 0.50-0.60 cubic foot. I have a stealth location that will only yield 0.45 cubic foot after accounting for the driver displacement. Any thoughts on whether I would see degraded performance? It doesn't model too differently from the 0.50 cubic foot enclosure in WinISD, but the minimum enclosure size is usually there for a reason.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

LaserSVT said:


> Now on to my funny story that just happened 15 minutes ago. I was listening to Pandora and "Eyes On Fire - Zeds Dead Remix" by Blue Foundation came on. Weather was nice so windows were down and the bass sounded so sweet I just cranked it up while waiting at a stop light. I go to turn and a cop car comes flying out of CVS with lights and sirens on and pulls me over. He said he could hear the bass from the parking lot but that had to be 300' + away so I thought he was full of it but he was really nice about it commenting on hearing all the music and not just rattles but I need to keep it down in town. I laughed and said its just one tiny shallow mount subwoofer, even got out to show him. Said I was waiting on the second one and he laughed saying why on earth would I need more. Its a sickness I told him.
> I gave him Nicks email. LOL


Absolutely priceless.


----------



## crea_78

LaserSVT said:


> Not me, dude posted above me with a 14 Silverado said hes getting three.
> 
> I have a 96 Silverado and have one at this moment. The box for both is in the truck and I am just waiting on the second one to get here. Now my box is a prefab under rear seat downfire box that I had to shrink each chamber by nearly .25ft³ for a .61ft³ (.56ft³ after sub) size since that's where they are happiest. If I took out the center divider I bet I could fit three in with zero issues. Just put taller feet on the box for the trans hump and cut a hole.
> 
> 
> Now on to my funny story that just happened 15 minutes ago. I was listening to Pandora and "Eyes On Fire - Zeds Dead Remix" by Blue Foundation came on. Weather was nice so windows were down and the bass sounded so sweet I just cranked it up while waiting at a stop light. I go to turn and a cop car comes flying out of CVS with lights and sirens on and pulls me over. He said he could hear the bass from the parking lot but that had to be 300' + away so I thought he was full of it but he was really nice about it commenting on hearing all the music and not just rattles but I need to keep it down in town. I laughed and said its just one tiny shallow mount subwoofer, even got out to show him. Said I was waiting on the second one and he laughed saying why on earth would I need more. Its a sickness I told him.
> I gave him Nicks email. LOL


Wow only one sub playing and the policeman heard your system that far away. I have 2 of them in my car and I can't wait to see how loud musically these can be off of 320w each.


----------



## LaserSVT

crea_78 said:


> Wow only one sub playing and the policeman heard your system that far away. I have 2 of them in my car and I can't wait to see how loud musically these can be off of 320w each.


Its one of the entrances to my neighborhood and fairly quiet. I know at that distance it had to be super faint so I think he was just bored. Normaly there is a few street racers on that road on Friday night but with the races at Enis nobody was out last night.

I never blast the system with the windows down because I don't want to draw attention and I don't wish to force my music on others. Windows up you cant hardly hear it 20' away at full tilt. You can feel a little bit of bass but not like an SPL system.
Windows down and that's when that one sub will vibrate every door and wall in my 4000 square foot shop. LOL


----------



## LaserSVT

I would also like to point out, and not to piss off Nick, but these are not SPL subs. Nick says SQ but I say SQL because to their limits they will outdo anything else rated for the same power. But don't expect one to play like a C12XL at full power. 450 watts is loud and clean but they are not going to get to 1000+ watt super subs.
They do make bass unlike any 12 I have ever heard. To have such effortless deep bass capabilities yet also have the accuracy that reminded me of the servo woofers in my old IRS-V Infinitys is an excellent achievement. Stack on the tiny box requirement and the flexibility of a 3" deep sub it makes me wonder if Nick sold his soul for these. LOL

The first paper you see when opening a BM MKIV box is "This isn't an SPL sub. If you want to vibrate your neighborhood than call me and I will give you a lable to send it back and tell you to buy a different sub. If you burn the coil I will send some hired goons to your house to break your knees."
I am paraphrasing a bit.


----------



## foreman

Ordered one, hope it out performs all the subs i've tried. Hoping for a little volume too. Not looking to set records, just need enough to fill my cabin. Guess i may order a second if the sound is right but need a bit louder....


----------



## Electrodynamic

LaserSVT said:


> Not me, dude posted above me with a 14 Silverado said hes getting three.
> 
> I have a 96 Silverado and have one at this moment. The box for both is in the truck and I am just waiting on the second one to get here. Now my box is a prefab under rear seat downfire box that I had to shrink each chamber by nearly .25ft³ for a .61ft³ (.56ft³ after sub) size since that's where they are happiest. If I took out the center divider I bet I could fit three in with zero issues. Just put taller feet on the box for the trans hump and cut a hole.
> 
> 
> Now on to my funny story that just happened 15 minutes ago. I was listening to Pandora and "Eyes On Fire - Zeds Dead Remix" by Blue Foundation came on. Weather was nice so windows were down and the bass sounded so sweet I just cranked it up while waiting at a stop light. I go to turn and a cop car comes flying out of CVS with lights and sirens on and pulls me over. He said he could hear the bass from the parking lot but that had to be 300' + away so I thought he was full of it but he was really nice about it commenting on hearing all the music and not just rattles but I need to keep it down in town. I laughed and said its just one tiny shallow mount subwoofer, even got out to show him. Said I was waiting on the second one and he laughed saying why on earth would I need more. Its a sickness I told him.
> I gave him Nicks email. LOL


LOL!! That is awesome! I think you may be the first person to post about being pulled over from the bass from a single BM mkIV. I mean, I'm sorry you got pulled over but it's _awesome_ that you got pulled over with just a single BM mkIV.


----------



## Electrodynamic

CLE said:


> Very tempting. I see the recommended enclosure size is 0.50-0.60 cubic foot. I have a stealth location that will only yield 0.45 cubic foot after accounting for the driver displacement. Any thoughts on whether I would see degraded performance? It doesn't model too differently from the 0.50 cubic foot enclosure in WinISD, but the minimum enclosure size is usually there for a reason.


0.45 ft^3 is _very close_ to 0.50 ft^3. You won't see a substantial dip in performance from the driver if you put it in a 0.45 ft^3 enclosure as long as you put some sort of polyfill around the edges in there to try and make up the volue difference.


----------



## Coppertone

Just got mine today and as usual it was VERY well packaged. Excellent product as usual and as much as I would like to own two, I'm just darn scared after reading about LaserSVT lol...


----------



## CLE

Electrodynamic said:


> 0.45 ft^3 is _very close_ to 0.50 ft^3. You won't see a substantial dip in performance from the driver if you put it in a 0.45 ft^3 enclosure as long as you put some sort of polyfill around the edges in there to try and make up the volue difference.


Thanks for the reply - I appreciate it. It looks like I have found my next sub. I am not ready to install yet, so I will be watching for the "low stock" warning...


----------



## 1fishman

CLE said:


> Thanks for the reply - I appreciate it. It looks like I have found my next sub. I am not ready to install yet, so* I will be watching for the "low stock" warning*...


LOL, yep i'll bet there are a few of us keeping a eye out for a "low stock warning"


----------



## Flinchy

Any ideas how long stock will last so i know how soon i have to place an order? Don't want to miss out >_<


----------



## WhiteL02

Are they going to stop being produced?


----------



## 1fishman

WhiteL02 said:


> Are they going to stop being produced?


1st post leads me to think that, but he doesn't really say that. It would be ashame.


----------



## LaserSVT

WhiteL02 said:


> Are they going to stop being produced?


Unfortunately he said he is stopping production to make new things. Its a real shame because these are one of the audio worlds best kept secrets. If they were in showrooms and had commercials then these things would fly off the shelf. Every time I let a customer hear my truck they fall in love but are instantly turned off by having to order them. That's just how some people are.

If I had the cash and could work a warranty claim deal out with Nick I would seriously buy 40 of them just to sell. Someone is more willing to hand you $350 when you hand them back a new toy than they are willing to send $350 and wait a week for it. That's the "I want it right the hell now" world we live in.

Anyway, I digress. If these subs sold like they should then Nick would be a rich man but being almost nobody outside of here knows about them they just don't sell well. I don't want to see the sub go away which is why I constantly am showing it off and giving out Nicks email to everyone so they will buy the damn things.

I hope more people get to know about his mids after they come out so he does not stop production on them. They look promising and I really want a pair but my Hertz are keeping me happy and I cant just throw $250 out there just to test them out.
Then again Christmas is close and I was a good boy. 

I too am keeping an eye out for the low stock because at bare minimum I want a backup pair. I really want to push the sub but am scared of hurting it. LOL


----------



## legend94

LaserSVT said:


> Unfortunately he said he is stopping production to make new things. Its a real shame because these are one of the audio worlds best kept secrets. If they were in showrooms and had commercials then these things would fly off the shelf. Every time I let a customer hear my truck they fall in love but are instantly turned off by having to order them. That's just how some people are.
> 
> If I had the cash and could work a warranty claim deal out with Nick I would seriously buy 40 of them just to sell. Someone is more willing to hand you $350 when you hand them back a new toy than they are willing to send $350 and wait a week for it. That's the "I want it right the hell now" world we live in.
> 
> Anyway, I digress. If these subs sold like they should then Nick would be a rich man but being almost nobody outside of here knows about them they just don't sell well. I don't want to see the sub go away which is why I constantly am showing it off and giving out Nicks email to everyone so they will buy the damn things.
> 
> I hope more people get to know about his mids after they come out so he does not stop production on them. They look promising and I really want a pair but my Hertz are keeping me happy and I cant just throw $250 out there just to test them out.
> Then again Christmas is close and I was a good boy.
> 
> I too am keeping an eye out for the low stock because at bare minimum I want a backup pair. I really want to push the sub but am scared of hurting it. LOL



so you are using 2 of them on off the jl audio amp?


----------



## LaserSVT

legend94 said:


> so you are using 2 of them on off the jl audio amp?


I will be at some point. My BM wont be tested until Nick gets back and then ships it. If I was just a day earlier it would have been installed yesterday. LOL

But yes, the one amp will drive two. My system is set so that my amp will just start clipping (when sub channel is set at 0db and no bass EQ on) when the Pioneer is on volume number 52. I never go above 35 with bass heavy music and my EQ is flat below 315hz and I have the sub set at -9db. 80hz low pass with a 12db slope. The JL bass knob is set at 42ish hz and I only use 1-2db of it if at all on most current music.
*NOTE* Unlike any other subwoofer these are happier at 80 hz and a shallower slope. They do not intrude on the mids nor do they become hollow. They just blend and this has been proven by just about everyone that has these subs.

Anyway, being I have the sub signal attenuated by 9db and that that its already loud long before the amp runs out of breath I feel the little 500/1 will do well. That's not to say that I will end my hunt for a 1000/1 V1 because more headroom is always a nice thing.


----------



## Electrodynamic

LaserSVT said:


> Unfortunately he said he is stopping production to make new things. Its a real shame because these are one of the audio worlds best kept secrets. If they were in showrooms and had commercials then these things would fly off the shelf. Every time I let a customer hear my truck they fall in love but are instantly turned off by having to order them. That's just how some people are.
> 
> *If I had the cash and could work a warranty claim deal out with Nick I would seriously buy 40 of them just to sell. Someone is more willing to hand you $350 when you hand them back a new toy than they are willing to send $350 and wait a week for it. That's the "I want it right the hell now" world we live in.*
> 
> Anyway, I digress. If these subs sold like they should then Nick would be a rich man but being almost nobody outside of here knows about them they just don't sell well. I don't want to see the sub go away which is why I constantly am showing it off and giving out Nicks email to everyone so they will buy the damn things.
> 
> I hope more people get to know about his mids after they come out so he does not stop production on them. They look promising and I really want a pair but my Hertz are keeping me happy and I cant just throw $250 out there just to test them out.
> Then again Christmas is close and I was a good boy.
> 
> I too am keeping an eye out for the low stock because at bare minimum I want a backup pair. I really want to push the sub but am scared of hurting it. LOL


You should send me an email if you were even moderately serious about the bold part. However, my warranty will not be changed. I will not warranty blown voice coils or shattered carriers under any circumstance as those issues are from too much power or abuse, nothing more. The BM mkIV utilizes an *eight layer* voice coil and the mkIV has an upgraded [beefeed up] carrier and breaking the carrier is only a result of repeatedly bottoming it out without care. It literally took us 20 minutes of solid bottoming out the carrier to break it on the mkIII. Again, the mkIV's carrier is stronger than the mkIII's carrier. 

It really depends on how the BM mkIV's contunue to sell at the $299 price point regarding whether or not I continue to sell them. At this point the BM mkIV's remaining stock is being sold off and that will be the end of the mkIV design.


----------



## casey

On that note Nick, theres no way someone could be bottoming these out after you showed me how it sounded in person. Theres no mistaking it....


----------



## legend94

Electrodynamic said:


> It really depends on how the BM mkIV's contunue to sell at the $299 price point regarding whether or not I continue to sell them. At this point the BM mkIV's remaining stock is being sold off and that will be the end of the mkIV design.


You could do count down of how many you have left. Then they would sell quick as people realize they are running out!

I was going to pm you but I swear it's not giving me the option.

Just noticed I am about 100 miles from you and wondered if pickup and a facility tour is possible?


----------



## underdog

Good you all are receiving yours.
I am wondering what happened.
Your Order from Stereo Integrity 
Date: Tue, 9 Sep 2014 20:41:59 -0500 
Order Number: 11251 

Maybe tomorrow, maybe never.


----------



## legend94

underdog said:


> Good you all are receiving yours.
> I am wondering what happened.
> Your Order from Stereo Integrity
> Date: Tue, 9 Sep 2014 20:41:59 -0500
> Order Number: 11251
> 
> Maybe tomorrow, maybe never.


Have you contacted him directly?


----------



## LaserSVT

Electrodynamic said:


> You should send me an email if you were even moderately serious about the bold part. However, my warranty will not be changed. I will not warranty blown voice coils or shattered carriers under any circumstance as those issues are from too much power or abuse, nothing more. The BM mkIV utilizes an *eight layer* voice coil and the mkIV has an upgraded [beefeed up] carrier and breaking the carrier is only a result of repeatedly bottoming it out without care. It literally took us 20 minutes of solid bottoming out the carrier to break it on the mkIII. Again, the mkIV's carrier is stronger than the mkIII's carrier.
> 
> It really depends on how the BM mkIV's contunue to sell at the $299 price point regarding whether or not I continue to sell them. At this point the BM mkIV's remaining stock is being sold off and that will be the end of the mkIV design.


I didn't mean to change anything. Obvious defect only standard warranty. But I can not afford such a purchase right now. More of a pipe dream and just typing out loud. I just want more people to buy them so they continue to be made. They are too good to disappear.


----------



## Electrodynamic

underdog said:


> Good you all are receiving yours.
> I am wondering what happened.
> Your Order from Stereo Integrity
> Date: Tue, 9 Sep 2014 20:41:59 -0500
> Order Number: 11251
> 
> Maybe tomorrow, maybe never.


If you ordered a few weeks ago or longer please send me an email at [email protected] with all of your information. If you ordered late last week please be patient as we are a fairly small company and it usually takes us a few business days to process orders. If you ordered from us I will make *sure* you get your woofer!


----------



## foreman

You just answered my question...thanks nick!


----------



## LaserSVT




----------



## CDT FAN

Reading this thread makes me want to order one before they're gone. What's funny is I still have my AE IB12 NIB that I bought 2 years ago. Talk about slow progress with a system installation.


----------



## buguy

Damn it! Just went to order one and all you accept is Paypal?! My paypal is jacked up right now and I dont know how long it will take me to get it fixed.....or if I ever will.


----------



## ryyo

buguy said:


> Damn it! Just went to order one and all you accept is Paypal?! My paypal is jacked up right now and I dont know how long it will take me to get it fixed.....or if I ever will.


I think you can still pay with a credit card, at least I was able to. If you click on the Paypal link, it should give you the option to pay with cc without logging into your Paypal account.


----------



## buguy

Awesome thanks! I didnt get that far after seeing the paypal logo. I guess I assumed that was the only way.


----------



## buguy

Woohoo! Got it to work! Cant wait to get this thing in my hand!


----------



## Electrodynamic

buguy said:


> Damn it! Just went to order one and all you accept is Paypal?! My paypal is jacked up right now and I dont know how long it will take me to get it fixed.....or if I ever will.





ryyo said:


> I think you can still pay with a credit card, at least I was able to. If you click on the Paypal link, it should give you the option to pay with cc without logging into your Paypal account.





buguy said:


> Awesome thanks! I didnt get that far after seeing the paypal logo. I guess I assumed that was the only way.





buguy said:


> Woohoo! Got it to work! Cant wait to get this thing in my hand!


Yep, we accept more than just Paypal. All you have to do is follow the script and you can enter any credit/debit card that you want. Obviously you found that out.


----------



## legend94

what about my questions above


----------



## buguy

Electrodynamic said:


> Yep, we accept more than just Paypal. All you have to do is follow the script and you can enter any credit/debit card that you want. Obviously you found that out.


Actually I didnt. The only option it gave me was Paypal. But somehow it works now?! Either way its ordered and hopefully about to go in a box!


----------



## Electrodynamic

legend94 said:


> what about my questions above


About you asking someone if they have contacted me directly? I do not disclose personal information (email addresses, etc) of my customers on forums. As far as I know all orders are caught up. Again, if someone is missing an order contact me by emailing me at [email protected].

*edit* I just noticed that you asked about a facility tour. We do not give facility tours. Everyone is allowed as far as the front 10'x10' office, that's it.

*edit again* local pickup is allowed but again you will need to email me at [email protected] to receive a proper invoice for the toal amount including tax and to schedule a pickup date and time.


----------



## REGULARCAB

legend94 said:


> You could do count down of how many you have left. Then they would sell quick as people realize they are running out!
> 
> I was going to pm you but I swear it's not giving me the option.
> 
> Just noticed I am about 100 miles from you and wondered if pickup and a facility tour is possible?


Think legend was referring to this.


Sorry im bored and thought I would help out


----------



## legend94

Electrodynamic said:


> *edit* I just noticed that you asked about a facility tour. We do not give facility tours. Everyone is allowed as far as the front 10'x10' office, that's it.
> 
> *edit again* local pickup is allowed but again you will need to email me at [email protected] to receive a proper invoice for the toal amount including tax and to schedule a pickup date and time.


All I was thinking is if my fuel cost was similar to shipping I might as well pick them up and meet the man, the myth...... that didn't work because I am legend.



REGULARCAB said:


> Think legend was referring to this.
> 
> 
> Sorry im bored and thought I would help out


Lol. I thought maybe he was messing with me.


----------



## Electrodynamic

legend94 said:


> All I was thinking is if my fuel cost was similar to shipping I might as well pick them up and meet the man, the myth...... that didn't work because I am legend.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I thought maybe he was messing with me.


I'll be more than happy to meet you at front reception area.


----------



## legend94

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll be more than happy to meet you at front reception area.


Deal but I am taking a selfie with you.

Seriously I can't wait to hear the mkIV. I have heard a few of your previous models and they have all been phenomenal. Will stop clogging thread now.


----------



## LaserSVT

*still sitting at front door waiting*


----------



## Bminus

Question,
would two of these running at 1 Ohm on a Rockford fosgate P1000x1bd work alright? All the reviews on that amp say it actuallly puts out closer to 1300-1400 rms (so 650-700rms a sub) and I definitely dont want to fry these subs when i finally get the money to buy em. Even with the gains turned down it seems like that may be a bit too much.


----------



## sirbOOm

I have mine planned to go to a ZED Minotaur II (1300 watts at 2-ohm) at a resistance of about 8-ohm which hopefully puts me in a safe range. I'd be worried about going over 400 to it, personally. Nick is pretty strict on his wattage recommendations.


----------



## legend94

guys you are making me hit my head against my desk

more wattage is preferable unless you don't know anything about speakers

it almost makes me thing you are not worthy of owning a sub of this caliber if you cannot take time to understand this

read this and then come back:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ers/163914-essentials-sound-quality-imho.html


----------



## CDT FAN

Just because the amp is capable of delivering that much power doesn't mean it will if you are cautious with the volume knob.


----------



## T3mpest

CDT FAN said:


> Just because the amp is capable of delivering that much power doesn't mean it will if you are cautious with the volume knob.


Exactly. Especially if these things are playing at actual SQ levels for a subwoofer. Blending with your front speakers, 400 watts of powerhandling and a 12inch cone is overkill, you wont' break without without running them quite a bit louder than your fronstage, too much for SQ anyways.


----------



## Bminus

legend94 said:


> guys you are making me hit my head against my desk
> 
> more wattage is preferable unless you don't know anything about speakers
> 
> it almost makes me thing you are not worthy of owning a sub of this caliber if you cannot take time to understand this
> 
> read this and then come back:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ers/163914-essentials-sound-quality-imho.html


Haha sorry, it's not that I don't understand. I have overpowered speakers before with great results, but I've never gone more than 50% over. So was just being a little cautious. Always good to get a few more opinions than just my own. Anyways now we play the waiting game till I can afford two mkivs.... Or if the stock gets low will have to look under the couch for a few thousand extra pennies.


----------



## Coppertone

At the rate they are shipping out, time to FLIP over that couch lol.


----------



## Bminus

Yeah looks like I might just have to take that hit next Friday when I get paid or I might not be able to get my hands on them at all.


----------



## kmbkk

Man, I'm about ready to sit in front of the door and I haven't even ordered yet!


----------



## Coppertone

Screw the bills, food, and clothing lol get these subs.


----------



## Bminus

Coppertone said:


> Screw the bills, food, and clothing lol get these subs.


Exactly my thoughts!!!!!!


----------



## LaserSVT

Yeah I have a few friends I talked into buying these and it put Nick far enough behind that my order got lost in the shuffle. LOL Just glad to know it is now on its way and I will be getting another great sub from a damn good guy. I hope the sub sales are meeting his expectations.
Having a get together with some of my buddies that have the stupid fast cars and most have really really expensive systems in their tow rigs with several Rockford or JL subs and I cant wait to piss them off. 
Two have already heard my truck with the single sub and have already cursed the shops that sold them triple 12's. Sure theirs gets a bit louder but its just loud garbage. There is not the nice deep extension or solid hits with drums. Its just a bunch of vibration and port noise to me with what most have.


----------



## kmbkk

Coppertone said:


> Screw the bills, food, and clothing lol get these subs.


Give me time, I'm pretty much at this point!


----------



## Coppertone

Here ya go...


----------



## buguy

LaserSVT said:


> Yeah I have a few friends I talked into buying these and it put Nick far enough behind that my order got lost in the shuffle. LOL Just glad to know it is now on its way and I will be getting another great sub from a damn good guy. I hope the sub sales are meeting his expectations.
> Having a get together with some of my buddies that have the stupid fast cars and most have really really expensive systems in their tow rigs with several Rockford or JL subs and I cant wait to piss them off.
> Two have already heard my truck with the single sub and have already cursed the shops that sold them triple 12's. Sure theirs gets a bit louder but its just loud garbage. There is not the nice deep extension or solid hits with drums. Its just a bunch of vibration and port noise to me with what most have.


Glad you got it worked out. I was about to send you something. Just something to keep your hands busy til your sub arrived!


----------



## buguy

So since we have been on the subject of power on the last few posts here. I have my finger on the trigger to buy my amps. I was planning to get a [email protected] 2ohm. But for just under $50 more I can get the 800W x 1 @2ohm. Think I should do that instead? Is a little more head room worth it in this case?


----------



## rton20s

I'd always go for more headroom. All else being equal, of course.


----------



## buguy

Nows the time for me to do it. Plus...you never know if I may decide to add another one to the system.


----------



## jriggs

legend94 said:


> guys you are making me hit my head against my desk
> 
> more wattage is preferable unless you don't know anything about speakers
> 
> it almost makes me thing you are not worthy of owning a sub of this caliber if you cannot take time to understand this
> 
> read this and then come back:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ers/163914-essentials-sound-quality-imho.html


+1 and amen. Nick must be covering his butt for the idiots out there. I have "250" watts on my tweeters. They take it all day. Haven't melted them yet, and never will.


----------



## LaserSVT

I have 600 available for the 450 watt sub yet since I don't use all of it I have no issues. I also send 150 to my 30 watt tweeters and have no issues. Like everyone said, just because you have it does not mean you have to use all of it. More speakers are damaged by a clipping amp than one over powering them.


----------



## underdog

underdog said:


> Good you all are receiving yours.
> I am wondering what happened.
> Your Order from Stereo Integrity
> Date: Tue, 9 Sep 2014 20:41:59 -0500
> Order Number: 11251
> 
> Maybe tomorrow, maybe never.





Electrodynamic said:


> If you ordered a few weeks ago or longer please send me an email at [email protected] with all of your information. If you ordered late last week please be patient as we are a fairly small company and it usually takes us a few business days to process orders. If you ordered from us I will make *sure* you get your woofer!


Sent E-mail - Mon, 22 Sep 2014 08:21:47 
Could not find a reply nor has anything been delivered.
I will E-mail again.

Received a reply this morning, 9-30-2014.
They claim to have the problem sorted.
So I should be receiving a shipping notice soon.
Thanks


----------



## foreman

Ordered one as well. Was curious to see about how long these take to ship. Ordered min on the 17th, and i'm in no hurry...


----------



## LaserSVT

Sometimes you have to poke him with a stick. He has good customer service though and supports the products well just shipping may take a little extra time. All good things and all that jazz....


----------



## bradknob

Shipping takes so long because the subs come in like 32 freaking boxes. LOL

Nick is a solid dude to deal with im sure hes just getting swamped with all the orders. I have one in my truck and will most likely be ordering a second. Sad to hear these didn't take off like it seems they should have. Hopefully he doesn't run out in the next couple of days.


----------



## buguy

Weird? I ordered mine last wednesday or Thursday and they tried to deliver it today. Of course my girlfriend left for 10 minutes today and thats when FedEx came. Grrrr!


----------



## bonesmcgraw

I ordered mine late on the 18th. I shipped on the 23rd and I received it today.


----------



## buguy

Ohhhhhh! I bet shes perdy!


----------



## phampau

Ordered a pair on the 24th and got them today!


----------



## Electrodynamic

I am doing my best to ship these drivers out as quickly as they are ordered. Some times it may take me a few days to get the orders together and tested and shipped but the orders will get shipped out.


----------



## bonesmcgraw

No worries Nick. Somebody asked about how long it would take to ship so I shared my experience (which so far has been great) 

I'm super happy that I have them now I just need to get them installed. Those of you watching my build log know it might be awhile until that happens though.

They look fantastic and I'm sure they will sound even better.

Thanks for the help Nick and the quick responses.

Chris


----------



## foreman

It was me! I was just curious Nick no big deal. I asked roughly how long it was taking for people to get their subs. I figured it would be busy with the discount, filling an influx of orders.


----------



## buguy

Woohoo! I took delivery of mine today. Can't Wait to get home to play with it!


----------



## bradknob

Hmmmmm, Wonder if I could fit 3 of these in my truck.


Nick, 

Was it you who said you did or were gonna do a build using 3 of these bad boys?


----------



## tjswarbrick

Glad I saw this. I was planning to get a pair of these for my next build, but I was having trouble with nearly $400/ea in my mind. Thought I had PLENTY of time. I went to the new website a week ago and saw the lower price - I thought perhaps production was ramping up! Oops.

If I don't get in on it I may miss out. Car will be happy; wallet, not so much...


----------



## Coppertone

Well worth the investment for the two.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Coppertone said:


> Well worth the investment for the two.


I think so! Should be quite a step up from my single 10...


----------



## Bminus

Finally pulled the trigger on 2 of these!!! Gonna sound amazing in my Tundra. Course now gotta wait a few months before I can actually put em in, but you know, still cant wait to hear em lol!!!!!


----------



## 1fishman

Has anybody tried any other encloser/ Box besides the standard sealed box on this sub? 
I read were someone put a Bm Mk III in a 6th order, what old that box do to the sub's performance?


----------



## tjswarbrick

The 6th-order bandpass calculator I found is only for drivers with a Qts of .18 to .28. 

Car Audio - Sixth-Order BANDPASS SUBWOOFER ENCLOSURE DESIGN calculator

The SI has QTS of .567, so I wouldn't try it. But I will be the first to admit I have absolutely zero experience with such a thing. I also noticed it says "style... patented by... BOSE" - so, personally, I'd stay miles and miles away! 
(Not because I'm afraid of their legal arm, but because after 1/2 my family picked up various Wave radios that's how far away I try to stay from the sounds they make.)

The woofer designer recommends sealed, so I'll go sealed. But you could certainly ask Nick, or try some other calculators, to see what they recommend for ported. I can't see why a properly designed, correctly sized, well-executed one wouldn't get you a bit more output over a limited frequency range.


----------



## Electrodynamic

A 6'th order BP is a no-no as those are ported on both sides. A 4'th order could work but the port length for an adequate surface area will be incredibly long.


----------



## 1fishman

Electrodynamic said:


> A 6'th order BP is a no-no as those are ported on both sides. A 4'th order could work but the port length for an adequate surface area will be incredibly long.


Sorry, i meant 4th order, I got mixed up on those. 

I have no clue how to use a box calculator.
How long would it be and how would it benifit? I have plenty of room in that minivan, i have a 6 cubic foot T-line box in my other minivan.


----------



## tjswarbrick

The one I tried (online) wants 5 cubic feet (1.7 vented in front, 3.3 sealed in rear) tuned to 25Hz. Honestly, for this woofer, I don't know what the benefit would be. Says 2dB more efficiency, but bandwidth limited to 16-40Hz. I'm sticking with 1/2cf sealed. If I was after huge output and had tons of space, I would have selected a different woofer.

I see you want actual experience. Mine's only just shipped - I haven't tried anything yet, so I'll bow out now. But I'll note that except for some guy hitting 144dB at 1 frequency with a MKIII in a giant 4th order box, everyone I've seen running these has pretty much follwed Nick's recommendation. Call me crazy, but I think there's a good reason.


----------



## maverik159

I hope SI has seen a significant bump in sales, I know I did my part 

Always happy to support a great company (Nick) who produces a great product.

Merica!

I'm going to run two of these off of a Zapco DC 1100.1 that will put 820 WRMS in to the 4 ohm load they will present. I like the 4th order curious it, but I just can't see anything wrong with the tiny sealed box these guys work out in.....

Boom.


----------



## Electrodynamic

tjswarbrick said:


> The one I tried (online) wants 5 cubic feet (1.7 vented in front, 3.3 sealed in rear) tuned to 25Hz. Honestly, for this woofer, I don't know what the benefit would be. Says 2dB more efficiency, but bandwidth limited to 16-40Hz. I'm sticking with 1/2cf sealed. *If I was after huge output and had tons of space, I would have selected a different woofer.*
> 
> I see you want actual experience. Mine's only just shipped - I haven't tried anything yet, so I'll bow out now. But I'll note that except for some guy hitting 144dB at 1 frequency with a MKIII in a giant 4th order box, everyone I've seen running these has pretty much follwed Nick's recommendation. Call me crazy, but I think there's a good reason.


I had to put the part in bold and in the biggest font size that was available because I LOVE that sentence. Well put. 

Oh yeah, that nut job that hit 144 with a single BM mkIII in a make-shift 4'th order was me and Jake from Sundown Audio. I've been meaning to try that again but with a mkIV but I haven't had the time to do anything like that recently - I've been too busy building woofers and being excited about how the TM65 measured.:beerchug:


----------



## Electrodynamic

Touching base again on the 4'th order idea let me just break it down for you guys:

First lets start off by knowing that a single BM mkIV will play from ~200 Hz all the way down to 20 Hz flat with an F3 of 16 Hz in most cases in a 0.5 ft^3 sealed enclosure. A single BM mkIV also has ample output capability in said enclosure. Normal TermLab numbers are usually above 120 dB for a single BM mkIV. I was measuring consistent 130 dB scores in my own car but I had a lot more power than is recommended. 

A 4'th order is going to call for a pretty big sealed side followed by an even larger ported side and a very very long port. Shooting for a typical plateau style 4'th order response you're looking at a 2.0 ft^3 rear chamber and a 1.0 ft^3 front chamber tuned to 30 Hz. The port needed would be equivalent to a 4" diameter round port and the port length would be 36" long. The bandwidth of said 4'th order BP enclosure ranges from 18 Hz to 52 Hz. At 20 Hz the 4'th order has a about a +10 dB gain over a sealed BM mkIV but as you go above 40 Hz the sealed BM mkIV has a similar gain of +10 dB at 100 Hz compared to the 4'th order. 

In a vehicle having such a narrow bandwidth that far down the audio spectrum is a recipie for disaster. All you will get is a bunch of rumbling and the sound of "sloppy" bass as the only frequencies being reproduced are those below 45 Hz or so. That, and the sealed box side of the 4'th order is 4x larger than what we recommend and increasing the enclosure size that much drops your power handling to about 150 watts. 

The BM mkIV was not designed for any ported enclosures at all. And if you have ~4 to 5 ft^3 to work with and are mainly after output you should look at a different driver than a BM mkIV.


----------



## LaserSVT

They sound excellent in a sealed box and play impressively low as is. No need to reinvent the wheel. Just use the dang box recommended. At .6 and about 1/3lb poly they have no issue reproducing 7hz. With two (almost) SI BM MKIV subs I have seen 132db with a 500 watt amp. Not earth shattering but works just fine for most bass heads.


----------



## quality_sound

What equipment are you using that can actually reproduce 7Hz?


----------



## tjswarbrick

LaserSVT said:


> They sound excellent in a sealed box and play impressively low as is. No need to reinvent the wheel. Just use the dang box recommended. At .6 and about 1/3lb poly they have no issue reproducing 7hz. With two (almost) SI BM MKIV subs I have seen 132db with a 500 watt amp. Not earth shattering but works just fine for most bass heads.


7hz? Sig Gen?

And what's two (almost) subs? Only one an SI BM MKIV? One not hooked up? Isobaric config? I don't get it!


----------



## tjswarbrick

Nick - I just wanted to confirm, now that mine are on the way! These are okay firing up in a spare tire well or hatch, right? 

One of my previous drivers came with a caveat that due to the suspension design it was only to be mounted horizontally. I don't know for sure whether I'll put the MKIV in the well or behind the wheel wells, but I want to know what my options are beforehand.
Thanks.
- Tom


----------



## LaserSVT

quality_sound said:


> What equipment are you using that can actually reproduce 7Hz?


I may be misrepresenting but from everything I have read the low bass note on "Bass I Love You" is 7hz. It is solidly felt and my dash moves quite a bit with that note.

Here is where I am getting that information from:

War of the World's versus Bass I love you waterfalls - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com

Freq of bass line in 'bass I love you'?


----------



## LaserSVT

tjswarbrick said:


> And what's two (almost) subs?


I had a small issue during initial testing where only three voice coils were working. As of today that problem has been addressed and all four are working.


----------



## tjswarbrick

LaserSVT said:


> I had a small issue during initial testing where only three voice coils were working. As of today that problem has been addressed and all four are working.


Ah. Glad you got it sorted out!


----------



## Electrodynamic

tjswarbrick said:


> Nick - I just wanted to confirm, now that mine are on the way! These are okay firing up in a spare tire well or hatch, right?
> 
> One of my previous drivers came with a caveat that due to the suspension design it was only to be mounted horizontally. I don't know for sure whether I'll put the MKIV in the well or behind the wheel wells, but I want to know what my options are beforehand.
> Thanks.
> - Tom


You don't have to worry about which way the drivers face. You can fire them sideways, upwards, downwards, etc, and they will be fine.


----------



## Electrodynamic

LaserSVT said:


> I may be misrepresenting but from everything I have read the low bass note on "Bass I Love You" is 7hz. It is solidly felt and my dash moves quite a bit with that note.
> 
> Here is where I am getting that information from:
> 
> War of the World's versus Bass I love you waterfalls - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com
> 
> Freq of bass line in 'bass I love you'?


Yep, that note on "Bass I Love You" is centered at 7 Hz.


----------



## WhiteL02

Very impressive for a driver to play that low and still move some air!


----------



## LaserSVT

Just finished up my buddies car with the pair of SPG-555 subs and 1k watts. Cued up "Bass I Love You" and we were both bummed that the 7hz note couldn't be felt. Went to my truck and there it was, right in your gut. Go back to his car and nothing. Checked the amp and that's when I saw his subsonic filter can only go to 15hz and there is no "off" position. So that pretty much solidified that particular notes frequency to me.

7hz is amazingly strong for an SQ sub. That being said, from 30-75hz he has me easily beat. LOL


----------



## buguy

I cant wait to try mine! But I dont even have the hardware to mount it yet. Not real sure what to even use to be honest. Need to do a search I guess! The little enclosure came today though!


----------



## Old Skewl

buguy said:


> I cant wait to try mine! But I dont even have the hardware to mount it yet. Not real sure what to even use to be honest. Need to do a search I guess! The little enclosure came today though!


Just curious, what enclosure do you plan to use?


----------



## bdmach1

Is inventory getting low on these???


----------



## buguy

Old Skewl said:


> Just curious, what enclosure do you plan to use?


I bought an Atrend .62cf sealed box from Amazon. I would like to build a box to go into a rear glove box thats in my wagon, but it will be complex to build and I wanted something to get me going in the mean time. I think that box I bought was about $40 + shipping. After figuring in displacement for the driver it comes out to be .57cf. Should be perfect!


----------



## legend94

buguy said:


> I bought an Atrend .62cf sealed box from Amazon. I would like to build a box to go into a rear glove box thats in my wagon, but it will be complex to build and I wanted something to get me going in the mean time. I think that box I bought was about $40 + shipping. After figuring in displacement for the driver it comes out to be .57cf. Should be perfect!


can you link that? i suck at searching amazon


----------



## buguy

http://www.amazon.com/Atrend-Series-12-Inch-Shallow-Enclosure/dp/B0016JKOZA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Be sure to read the reviews because the physical size they list it as is wrong. Several people posted the actual size. But it is .62cf


----------



## legend94

buguy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Atrend-Series-12-Inch-Shallow-Enclosure/dp/B0016JKOZA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> Be sure to read the reviews because the physical size they list it as is wrong. Several people posted the actual size. But it is .62cf


thank you

looks like they have corrected the dimensions now other than it seems to be 3/4 mdf and not 1 inch. great find as it would cost me more in parts to build.


----------



## kmbkk

bdmach1 said:


> Is inventory getting low on these???


+1, I'd like to know also please!


----------



## buguy

legend94 said:


> thank you
> 
> looks like they have corrected the dimensions now other than it seems to be 3/4 mdf and not 1 inch. great find as it would cost me more in parts to build.


I was in the same boat. I really dont have the tools needed to build a box, then the carpeting of it...etc. It was $20 to have it shipped for me though. But still at less than $60 total I figured it was a bargan.


----------



## LaserSVT

While there are a lot of trash boxes out there you can still find some nice premade ones for cheap. I have an Audio Enhancers dual 12" Silverado king cab box and really like it. Solid construction, air tight, nice terminals and its inexpensive. I paid $124 with shipping. At .7 it was a tad big so I shrunk it to .6 and the subs love it.


----------



## legend94

buguy said:


> I was in the same boat. I really dont have the tools needed to build a box, then the carpeting of it...etc. It was $20 to have it shipped for me though. But still at less than $60 total I figured it was a bargan.


Atrend 12SME B Box Series Single Shallow Mount SEALED Enclosure | eBay

looks like the same box with free shipping


----------



## foreman

Got my sub! Thanks Nick. After I break it in I'll put up my review in the other thread.


----------



## buguy

LaserSVT said:


> While there are a lot of trash boxes out there you can still find some nice premade ones for cheap. I have an Audio Enhancers dual 12" Silverado king cab box and really like it. Solid construction, air tight, nice terminals and its inexpensive. I paid $124 with shipping. At .7 it was a tad big so I shrunk it to .6 and the subs love it.


Man after reading your review, I am struggling not to order a second one. Havent even heard the first one yet though!


----------



## tjswarbrick

How am I supposed to get any work done? I've got a box waiting for me at my local shipping service retailer! 
I want to tear it open when I get home. I also want to keep it sealed until the build begins. Arrgh! Such problems, I know.


----------



## sirbOOm

Open it now. It'll take you 3 hours to get to the actual sub the way it's packaged...


----------



## ImK'ed

Man wish these came in single 4 or dual 2 so I could get two!


----------



## tjswarbrick

ImK'ed said:


> Man wish these came in single 4 or dual 2 so I could get two!


Just get a new amp!


----------



## sirbOOm

Me too. But I have nowhere to put two of them in my truck so, not me too. But me too.

And, I just bought another.


----------



## tjswarbrick

sirbOOm said:


> Open it now. It'll take you 3 hours to get to the actual sub the way it's packaged...


Opened up a big brown box. Inside were two smaller brown boxes and a bunch of protective foam. Those were too tall to hide under the bed, so I cracked 'em open and found 2 shiny white boxes. Those fit. These weren't sealed up, so I peaked and saw ANOTHER brown box. Didn't open that - trusting there's some packaging and an awesome woofer inside each one. For now, they're tucked safely away double-boxed in the white packaging - so I can present them as brand new to my installer when the time comes.


----------



## bradknob

^^^ lol.

I feel %30 of the cost is for boxes that fit into boxes...







That fit into boxes that fit into 2 more boxes.




I'll be ordering my 2nd and 3rd here in the next couple of days?


----------



## Coppertone

Can't wait to see photos of three of these being run in a Ram.


----------



## bradknob

Coppertone said:


> Can't wait to see photos of three of these being run in a Ram.


cant wait to hear it in a RAM


----------



## kmbkk

tjswarbrick said:


> Opened up a big brown box. Inside were two smaller brown boxes and a bunch of protective foam. Those were too tall to hide under the bed, so I cracked 'em open and found 2 shiny white boxes. Those fit. These weren't sealed up, so I peaked and saw ANOTHER brown box. Didn't open that - trusting there's some packaging and an awesome woofer inside each one. For now, they're tucked safely away double-boxed in the white packaging - so I can present them as brand new to my installer when the time comes.


Sounds like a Matrishka doll! I can't wait to order and get mine.


----------



## locotony

Hmmmm this really makes me want to cancel my backlogged order with acoustic elegance that I probably won't have til Dec and get a pair of these instead, decisions, decisions, oh what to do.


----------



## LaserSVT

tjswarbrick said:


> Opened up a big brown box. Inside were two smaller brown boxes and a bunch of protective foam. Those were too tall to hide under the bed, so I cracked 'em open and found 2 shiny white boxes. Those fit. These weren't sealed up, so I peaked and saw ANOTHER brown box. Didn't open that - trusting there's some packaging and an awesome woofer inside each one. For now, they're tucked safely away double-boxed in the white packaging - so I can present them as brand new to my installer when the time comes.


That's half the fun!


----------



## bradknob

From when picked mine up from fedex and installed in the parking lot...


----------



## buguy

Installed int he parking lot?! Thats some serious **** there!


----------



## bradknob

buguy said:


> Installed int he parking lot?! Thats some serious **** there!



Haha, was on my lunch break and I had to hear what the hype was all about. No way I could have waited 7 more hours to play with it


----------



## WhiteL02

Man I would love to hear these! I have to try them. Would you say they would have more or less output than a W6? I heave heard those many times and most consider them a SQ sub.


----------



## tjswarbrick

12W6v2-D4: 
dual 4 Ohm VC's
600W power handling
17mm x-max
85.9dB spl 1W/1M

SI BM MKIV:
dual 4 Ohm VC's
450W power handling
14mm x-max
82.44 dB spl 1W/1M

Depending upon the system and installation, not likely to have more output than the W6. 

However, the W6 wants a 1.25cu ft sealed enclosure; SI needs just .5cu ft. JL is 7.6" deep; SI is 3.2". And while the W6 is definitely a quality driver, it's been opined that the BM MKIV has exceedingly low levels of distortion. And can play down to 7Hz.
But I'm not sure they're really comparable in design or execution.


----------



## LaserSVT

I have installed many W6 subs over the years, 3 versions I think and can say without a doubt that the SI is cleaner. It is almost clinical. I would imagine the JL is capeable of a few more db but it will not play as low or as accurately as the SI.

I know I sound like a fan boy and I guess I am but that's because I have heard so many 12" subs over the years and this is the only one I ever heard that plays low frequencies like it was a 15" in a 3 cubic foot box but is quick and accurate enough to also sound like an 8" in a half cubic foot box.

If you want absolute accuracy and something that can blend very very easily, than I don't think there is a better sub.


----------



## sirbOOm

I've done a few W6s and W7s. Both will punch your chest harder but they are a far cry from the butter the SI sub puts out. Not speaking from a true A B comparison but the only JL sub I actually like is the W7 8". Two of those in a bit larger than "recommended" box is excellent IMHO. I also really like JBL 8's too.


----------



## james2266

Finally some comparisons from guys in the know and with experience. Anyone have an opinions on how this Si fairs against a Morel Ultimo 12. All of these descriptors have seemingly been used on the Ultimo and I am curious if one of these could replace my Ultimo and not leave me wanting my Ultimo back. My whole reasoning for this is to get the sub up front in the cabin as opposed to a rather large box in my cargo area and the occasional pull to the back. Anyways, anyone got experience with both?


----------



## sirbOOm

Read my build log. I'm doing that right meow.


----------



## kmbkk

Finally ordered a pair. Can't wait to get my system installed!


----------



## ThreeMan

Subbed, for when I get back to Charlotte.


----------



## legend94

Can anyone compare these to the older si mag v4? Curious if these are all around better at sq or close.


----------



## Electrodynamic

legend94 said:


> Can anyone compare these to the older si mag v4? Curious if these are all around better at sq or close.


I can.  

I have experience with all of my drivers. The short of it is the Mag v4 was/is louder than the BM mkIII/mkIV due to both higher linear and peak excursion capabilities. Mag v4 had 20mm Xmax with 23mm Xmech, BM mkIV has 14mm Xmax and 17mm Xmech. Both are sealed-only box subwoofers. The BM mkIV does play a little lower without regard to how loud it will play. Factor in SPL and the Mag v4 has the advantage because of larger displacement albeit with a 5" mounting depth compared to the 3.2" mounting depth of the BM mkIV. Both drivers are/were XBL^2 with shorting rings directly in the gap so inductance behavior is similar between the two. And the Mag v4 had a 3" coil where as the BM mkIV has a 2.5" coil so the Mag v4 could/can handle more power. 

Both drivers sound excellent. It's just a matter of where you want to pick your battle. If you NEED that extra nudge of SPL ability and can afford the 50% higher mounting depth and large enclosure requirements...and if you can find a Mag v4...the Mag v4 may be the better driver for you.

Lastly I need to reiterate a comment I made above - the BM mkIV plays lower in its 0.5 ft^3 sealed enclosure than a Mag v4 does in its 1.0 ft^3 sealed enclosure. But the Mag v4 can be louder than a BM mkIV.


----------



## bradknob

Just ordered my 2nd and 3rd ???


----------



## legend94

Electrodynamic said:


> I can.
> 
> I have experience with all of my drivers. The short of it is the Mag v4 was/is louder than the BM mkIII/mkIV due to both higher linear and peak excursion capabilities. Mag v4 had 20mm Xmax with 23mm Xmech, BM mkIV has 14mm Xmax and 17mm Xmech. Both are sealed-only box subwoofers. The BM mkIV does play a little lower without regard to how loud it will play. Factor in SPL and the Mag v4 has the advantage because of larger displacement albeit with a 5" mounting depth compared to the 3.2" mounting depth of the BM mkIV. Both drivers are/were XBL^2 with shorting rings directly in the gap so inductance behavior is similar between the two. And the Mag v4 had a 3" coil where as the BM mkIV has a 2.5" coil so the Mag v4 could/can handle more power.
> 
> Both drivers sound excellent. It's just a matter of where you want to pick your battle. If you NEED that extra nudge of SPL ability and can afford the 50% higher mounting depth and large enclosure requirements...and if you can find a Mag v4...the Mag v4 may be the better driver for you.
> 
> Lastly I need to reiterate a comment I made above - the BM mkIV plays lower in its 0.5 ft^3 sealed enclosure than a Mag v4 does in its 1.0 ft^3 sealed enclosure. But the Mag v4 can be louder than a BM mkIV.


Perfect explanation! Thank you.

I think the newest version will work for me plus if I ever change my mind the shallow mount would be easier to sell. 

I wish every company on this site was as involved as you are! Works in your favor


----------



## Coppertone

Well as soon as mine comes in, I will have it installed and will write I am sure a great review on how well it sounds.


----------



## Pgdsm

Email sent
Debating on one or two in a dodge megacab powered by a audison 5.1k


----------



## mark620

Ahhh the mind of a car audio attic. I have been reading along and in my mind reasoning a way to say I NEED THIS SUB. Fun how all of us looking to drink the juice and listen to others who have the juice.. I guess I will be ordering mine too.. I love this site ..at this rate I will nerver finish my car. I wish they made a 10 I cant fit a 12 where it needs to go in my other car...


----------



## 2010hummerguy

james2266 said:


> Finally some comparisons from guys in the know and with experience. Anyone have an opinions on how this Si fairs against a Morel Ultimo 12. All of these descriptors have seemingly been used on the Ultimo and I am curious if one of these could replace my Ultimo and not leave me wanting my Ultimo back. My whole reasoning for this is to get the sub up front in the cabin as opposed to a rather large box in my cargo area and the occasional pull to the back. Anyways, anyone got experience with both?


LOL many experienced members have been using these subs for years. They don't really compare to any other car sub I've heard...they sound more similar to my Rythmik FV15HP servo subwoofer in my home than anything on the car audio market.


----------



## mkeets

Electrodynamic said:


> I can.
> 
> I have experience with all of my drivers. The short of it is the Mag v4 was/is louder than the BM mkIII/mkIV due to both higher linear and peak excursion capabilities. Mag v4 had 20mm Xmax with 23mm Xmech, BM mkIV has 14mm Xmax and 17mm Xmech. Both are sealed-only box subwoofers. The BM mkIV does play a little lower without regard to how loud it will play. Factor in SPL and the Mag v4 has the advantage because of larger displacement albeit with a 5" mounting depth compared to the 3.2" mounting depth of the BM mkIV. Both drivers are/were XBL^2 with shorting rings directly in the gap so inductance behavior is similar between the two. And the Mag v4 had a 3" coil where as the BM mkIV has a 2.5" coil so the Mag v4 could/can handle more power.
> 
> Both drivers sound excellent. It's just a matter of where you want to pick your battle. If you NEED that extra nudge of SPL ability and can afford the 50% higher mounting depth and large enclosure requirements...and if you can find a Mag v4...the Mag v4 may be the better driver for you.
> 
> Lastly I need to reiterate a comment I made above - the BM mkIV plays lower in its 0.5 ft^3 sealed enclosure than a Mag v4 does in its 1.0 ft^3 sealed enclosure. But the Mag v4 can be louder than a BM mkIV.


Just wondering if I'm understanding this correctly. So you're saying the MKIV will play lower (will extend lower on a FR graph); but, since the Mag has more output it has the capability to play the low end louder than the MKIV?


----------



## james2266

Architect7 said:


> LOL many experienced members have been using these subs for years. They don't really compare to any other car sub I've heard...they sound more similar to my Rythmik FV15HP servo subwoofer in my home than anything on the car audio market.


Thanks for this (I think) but what's the lol for? I am still strongly considering one of these for an up front sub install in my Lexus. I'm just fearful that I won't have the impact I desire and am getting from my Ultimo 12. Also concerned about having as much power on tap for it as I do. Less concerned about the latter tho as it will be responsibly setup of course.


----------



## kmbkk

james2266 said:


> Thanks for this (I think) but what's the lol for? I am still strongly considering one of these for an up front sub install in my Lexus. I'm just fearful that I won't have the impact I desire and am getting from my Ultimo 12. Also concerned about having as much power on tap for it as I do. Less concerned about the latter tho as it will be responsibly setup of course.


I demoed @bertholomey's up-front sub yesterday (in a BRZ) and it sounded great! It has a good amount of impact, but I can't compare to the Morell, as I've never heard one. I just picked up 2 of these and am now contemplating a single up-front sub. BTW, he's putting ~1k watts to it, so it should be ok for you.


----------



## james2266

kmbkk said:


> I demoed @bertholomey's up-front sub yesterday (in a BRZ) and it sounded great! It has a good amount of impact, but I can't compare to the Morell, as I've never heard one. I just picked up 2 of these and am now contemplating a single up-front sub. BTW, he's putting ~1k watts to it, so it should be ok for you.


Thanks man. That's great to hear - about the power handling. I am probably just going to have to grab one when the money is here and give it a whirl. Wish I had more space up there as it would open up a great many other options but even 0.5 ft3 is going to be tough to get and have any amount of footspace for the wife.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

james2266 said:


> Thanks for this (I think) but what's the lol for? I am still strongly considering one of these for an up front sub install in my Lexus. I'm just fearful that I won't have the impact I desire and am getting from my Ultimo 12. Also concerned about having as much power on tap for it as I do. Less concerned about the latter tho as it will be responsibly setup of course.


I LOL'd because you made it sound like experienced people haven't reviewed this sub before. No offense intended, it just cracked me up . I think most people who prefer this sub are actually coming from big dollar home systems which to me is an even better comparison. Most subs need to reach crazy SPL levels to create the cabin-filling bass these make even at low volumes. 

Up front with 400-500wrms I bet you will be extremely impressed. I only have one of my two subs currently installed in my truck and the impact is big. Phase matched with my Esotars and crossed over 20hz higher at 6db slope=midbass bliss. This sounds nothing like a shallow sub...as I mentioned before, it sounds more like my 120lb 15" $1550 Rythmik home sub.


----------



## james2266

Architect7 said:


> I LOL'd because you made it sound like experienced people haven't reviewed this sub before. No offense intended, it just cracked me up . I think most people who prefer this sub are actually coming from big dollar home systems which to me is an even better comparison. Most subs need to reach crazy SPL levels to create the cabin-filling bass these make even at low volumes.
> 
> Up front with 400-500wrms I bet you will be extremely impressed. I only have one of my two subs currently installed in my truck and the impact is big. Phase matched with my Esotars and crossed over 20hz higher at 6db slope=midbass bliss. This sounds nothing like a shallow sub...as I mentioned before, it sounds more like my 120lb 15" $1550 Rythmik home sub.


Thanks for clarifying. I was wondering if you lol'd at me asking. I know this sub has a few reviews on it here on this site and by many well respected individuals. One such individual that I personally respect his opinion greatly expressed to me that it didn't have the low low grunt. He did say it was very accurate sounding however. He was of course comparing it to an up front Illusion c12xl too tho which might be unfair. He also said that the guy that owned the one he listened to had re-tuned the sub and that it now did have the punch that was missing earlier. I just wish I could actually hear one in person but that isn't likely to happen. Gonna have to likely buy blind again. All I know is it is likely my only option if I do wish to have an up front sub in this current vehicle due to lack of space. It is the wrong season up here for fiberglassing unfortunately so I am in no hurry right now. There's also that no money currently thing too. I will wait until I see the 'low stock' posting likely as I won't even really be able to hear what one can do for probably 8 months or so anyways. Nice to hear that it can fill a cabin space with bass impact unlike most other 'car audio subwoofers' however.


----------



## LaserSVT

I have also been guilty of comparing them to the Infinity servo woofers in my old IRS V system. They have a sound all their own. Clinical yet somehow also playful. As far as not having low low grunt, well I tried them in .5 cubic feet and they sounded great but .6 cubic feet and 1/3lb poly is what it took to really get them to reproduce the deepest tones well. Don't know what the extra space sacrificed power wise as I can only send 300 RMS to each one but so far they have gotten louder than I ever want to hear them.


----------



## quality_sound

The lack of power is probably why you needed the extra space and polyfill.


----------



## LaserSVT

quality_sound said:


> The lack of power is probably why you needed the extra space and polyfill.


That is a possibility but initially I had one and it was sent 600 watts. It continued to get 600 watts after making the enclosure larger (removing the 2x6 I installed). That is when I decided I preferred they ease at which it played lower frequencies with this size. Its specifically .61 cubic feet without driver displacement.
Adding the second sub halved the power each sub sees yet my total output has improved quite substantially. 

That being said the poly and air space was what Nick said would work. One thing I have learned is Nick knows what he is talking about where as I only know cheeseburgers.


----------



## Electrodynamic

james2266 said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I was wondering if you lol'd at me asking. I know this sub has a few reviews on it here on this site and by many well respected individuals. One such individual that I personally respect his opinion greatly expressed to me that it didn't have the low low grunt. He did say it was very accurate sounding however. He was of course comparing it to an up front Illusion c12xl too tho which might be unfair. He also said that the guy that owned the one he listened to had re-tuned the sub and that it now did have the punch that was missing earlier. I just wish I could actually hear one in person but that isn't likely to happen. Gonna have to likely buy blind again. All I know is it is likely my only option if I do wish to have an up front sub in this current vehicle due to lack of space. It is the wrong season up here for fiberglassing unfortunately so I am in no hurry right now. There's also that no money currently thing too. *I will wait until I see the 'low stock' posting* likely as I won't even really be able to hear what one can do *for probably 8 months or so anyways*. Nice to hear that it can fill a cabin space with bass impact unlike most other 'car audio subwoofers' however.


At this rate we will be sold out long before 8 months from now.


----------



## Coppertone

Well I for one am keeping and installing the one that I've orderd from you. Will post photos of the install soon.


----------



## quality_sound

Dammit, I guess I need to order mine soon.


----------



## legend94

Coppertone said:


> Well I for one am keeping and installing the one that I've orderd from you. Will post photos of the install soon.


Will believe it when I see it!

:gossip:


----------



## Coppertone

Lol, this time in 2 weeks all should be installed and pounding. In the meantime, I need to post a F/S for my Illusion Audio C12 subwoofer.


----------



## Electrodynamic

mkeets said:


> Just wondering if I'm understanding this correctly. So you're saying the MKIV will play lower (will extend lower on a FR graph); but, since the Mag has more output it has the capability to play the low end louder than the MKIV?


When you consider the F3's of both woofers with same amount of power applied to each driver the BM mkIV plays lower period. However, as I mentioned before, if you must pour more power to a speaker to attempt to get it to play louder [and that speaker can handle the extra power and excursion] the Mag v4 is the better option with a heftier enclosure requirement and mounting depth. The Mag v4 doesn't immediately have "more output" but it has the _capability_ to have have higher output compared to a BM mkIV. But really if your goal is sheer output [zero regard for low distortion but rather better scores on a TL mic] you should not be looking at either a Mag v4 or a BM mkIV.


----------



## Coppertone

I can't wait to have mine in and blending with my fronts.


----------



## LaserSVT

Coppertone said:


> I can't wait to have mine in and blending with my fronts.


It is hands down the easiest sub to blend. I have never had a woofer so readily blend with anything and I have tried it with a dozen different front stages (I know, that term pisses people off but deal with it) and its always a seamless blend.
Just remember, they like to be crossed at 80 hz and a gental 12db slope. 63hz and you are shooting yourself in the foot. 36db slope and still it wont be happy.
Very strange for a subwoofer.


----------



## sirbOOm

I have mine at 80 an 24 dB... 12 dB and it was getting involved in midbass it didn't need to be involved in noticeably.


----------



## bradknob

When I was running 1, it was ridiculous how transparent it was. With a little tuning, I could turn around and look at the sub and it sounded like it was behind me (on the dash).

I wonder if 3 will be as easy to blend.


----------



## LaserSVT

sirbOOm said:


> I have mine at 80 an 24 dB... 12 dB and it was getting involved in midbass it didn't need to be involved in noticeably.


I just looked and have mine at 18db lol. When I tried 36 it wasn't happy. Didn't like 63 hz as well. It did like 100hz but it intruded on the Hertz too much.


But yeah, amazingly transparent sub.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

I have my Esotars at 63hz, 18db and the SI at 80hz, 6db. Sooo smoooooth...


----------



## bradknob




----------



## REGULARCAB

^^^^^ this

All I have to say is stock on these and the pre order of the 6.5 better stay for 18 more days or I'm gonna cut myself....


----------



## REGULARCAB

Or ask my wife for the money


----------



## LaserSVT

Three times the nice.


----------



## captainobvious

LaserSVT said:


> It is hands down the easiest sub to blend. I have never had a woofer so readily blend with anything and I have tried it with a dozen different front stages (I know, that term pisses people off but deal with it) and its always a seamless blend.
> Just remember, they like to be crossed at 80 hz and a gental 12db slope. 63hz and you are shooting yourself in the foot. 36db slope and still it wont be happy.
> Very strange for a subwoofer.


I think that's vehicle/system dependent  Mine is crossed at 40hz with a steep slope to my midbasses and is NASTY. And by nasty I mean it is extremely clean and provides a seamless blend with my midbasses. Plays 20hz with ease and has much better extension than the JL 13TW5, all in only a half cube. It's actually ridiculous what these subs can do.


----------



## bradknob

REGULARCAB said:


> ^^^^^ this
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to say is stock on these and the pre order of the 6.5 better stay for 18 more days or I'm gonna cut myself....





I had 1 already. Then I had to tear down the previous build and start over to make sure 3 would fit. Then sell off some gear to free up the funds.

I checked this thread like a crackhead just waiting for the "sold out!" Post lol.


----------



## james2266

captainobvious said:


> I think that's vehicle/system dependent  Mine is crossed at 40hz with a steep slope to my midbasses and is NASTY. And by nasty I mean it is extremely clean and provides a seamless blend with my midbasses. Plays 20hz with ease and has much better extension than the JL 13TW5, all in only a half cube. It's actually ridiculous what these subs can do.


Is this in your Mazda 3? What configuration? ie. up front sub or rear mount?


----------



## LaserSVT

Tis true, no two systems are identical. I can only go off what the majority and myself have done to blend them the best. I would imagine in some systems they would be spectacular only playing the last couple octaves. I know I just don't have the midbass to hit that low, only the cheap stuff for me.


----------



## james2266

LaserSVT said:


> Tis true, no two systems are identical. I can only go off what the majority and myself have done to blend them the best. I would imagine in some systems they would be spectacular only playing the last couple octaves. I know I just don't have the midbass to hit that low, only the cheap stuff for me.


Nice to know they can hit the low notes with authority. With Illusion C8s as midbass, I have no need for much above about 50 Hz or so really. I still want that rising curve from there however


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Coppertone said:


> I can't wait to have mine in and blending with my fronts.


Awwww yeahhhhh! Can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Coppertone

It's sad, but I really want more of these lol. I just know based upon everyone's positive review, that I don't want to miss the opportunity to run two if I can.


----------



## ike3000

FedEx delivered mine today. Triple boxed with foam FTW. It's going in an enclosure used by a IDQ 10. I just finished enlarging the cutout and will spend some time tomorrow to reduce the volume a bit. I should end up right at 0.6 cu ft net. Didn't want to build another enclosure if I didn't have to. 

The best part of today was when my wife asked how much was it. I told her around $300 and she was like "that's not bad". So I can buy another????


----------



## 2010hummerguy

ike3000 said:


> The best part of today was when my wife asked how much was it. I told her around $300 and she was like "that's not bad". So I can buy another????


Yep, sounds like a free pass to me!


----------



## LaserSVT

Well the BM is a very attractive looking subwoofer. I have seen the same woman frown at several more expensive subs and smile when I showed her the BM just because it was pretty she could see why it cost what it did. LOL
I remember the first time I showed her a pic it was of the back and on my phone. She thought it was a diamond and onyx pendant until she looked closer. LOL


----------



## SQLnovice

Was placing an order, but is paypal the only option to pay. I went to 3 different cvs pharmacy today and they were all out of paypal cards. I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## bbfoto

^ If you read a few pages back in the thread, I believe there is an option to pay with a credit card using the Pay Pal link. Email or PM member "Electrodynamic" of Stereo Integrity for confirmation of this.


----------



## SQLnovice

Thanks


----------



## ike3000

Architect7 said:


> Yep, sounds like a free pass to me!


just finished installing it, and yep, i'm gonna need another one. 
a lot of people have been saying how transparent this thing is and i was like "yeah, i bet it is" but damn, this sub just disappears. i tried a shallow crossover slope as nick recommended in some other threads and it just engulfs the truck's cabin with bass. the origin of bass is impossible to identify - it's everywhere. i'm in love.:heart:


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Sweet!!!! Awesome to see more people discovering how good bass can be


----------



## Alrojoca

Sorry I tried to read as many posts here and the site and I have

TheseQuestions

The TM65 power handling rating? And Dual 4 ohm VC wired for 2 ohm for better amp match I assume?

The MKIV having dual 4ohm VC, does it call for 2ohm stable power amp only? If not what are the options and power needed for a acceptable performance with a 4 ohm power amp?*


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Yes you will need a 2ohm stable amp or an amp that can do 250-500w at 8ohms if you wire in series.


----------



## Alrojoca

Architect7 said:


> Yes you will need a 2ohm stable amp or an amp that can do 250-500w at 8ohms if you wire in series.



Thanks

And what's the power handling for the TM65's I could not find it on the site


----------



## WhiteL02

I believe 150rms is what I've seen.


----------



## seafish

Alrojoca said:


> Thanks
> 
> And what's the power handling for the TM65's I could not find it on the site


I was just asking that over here--

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ng-shallow-6-5-woofer-progress-thread-15.html

someone guessed 100w and someone else said 150.


----------



## Alrojoca

Thanks, gentlemen regardless they are 2 ohms wiring the 2D4VC from each one in parallel
100-150 [email protected] 2 ohms seems fair and easy for most amplifiers. Cool to have 2 VC in a 6.5" driver


----------



## Old Skewl

I just ordered one! I'll be sitting by the door if you need me. LOL!


----------



## Alrojoca

Bad idea to try this sub in a ported box?


----------



## tjswarbrick

Alrojoca said:


> Bad idea to try this sub in a ported box?


See Post 189 & 194 on pg8...


----------



## bdmach1

This place is worse than a crack habit!


----------



## ndisgiidiy

I left a message on your phone number voicemail, but figured I would ask here too just in case its easier. If I want to run two of these in one box, do the airspaces have to be separate at .5 each or can they share a combined 1 cu/ft airspace? Why or why not please? Also, does the .5 requirement already include the .05 of displacement of the sub? Should I make the internal space .55 so that the end result is .5 with woofer installed? Thanks!


----------



## tjswarbrick

ndisgiidiy said:


> Also, does the .5 requirement already include the .05 of displacement of the sub? Should I make the internal space .55 so that the end result is .5 with woofer installed? Thanks!


Depends how you mount it.
If surface-mounted on 3/4" material, the cutout will add ~ .04" volume. If you recess the edge to flush mount, it'll add some, but not that much. If you mount the driver to the back of the panel, it'll displace the entire .05ft^3.

"For optimum performance the enclosure volume can anywhere between 0.42 ft^3 and 0.6 ft^3 sealed. We highly recommend lightly stuffing the sealed subwoofer enclosure with polyfill and/or fiberglass insulation."

I think you're over thinking it. Unless you build a perfect rectangle, you'll find that fabrication, execution, and rounding errors in calculations will have a greater impact on box size than driver displacement does.
But I'm curious to see what Nick has to say about it.


----------



## ndisgiidiy

tjswarbrick said:


> Depends how you mount it.
> If surface-mounted on 3/4" material, the cutout will add ~ .04" volume. If you recess the edge to flush mount, it'll add some, but not that much. If you mount the driver to the back of the panel, it'll displace the entire .05ft^3.
> 
> "For optimum performance the enclosure volume can anywhere between 0.42 ft^3 and 0.6 ft^3 sealed. We highly recommend lightly stuffing the sealed subwoofer enclosure with polyfill and/or fiberglass insulation."
> 
> I think you're over thinking it. Unless you build a perfect rectangle, you'll find that fabrication, execution, and rounding errors in calculations will have a greater impact on box size than driver displacement does.
> But I'm curious to see what Nick has to say about it.


Me too. I havent been able to reach him by phone yet, but left a message. You guys might say its ridiculous, but I am about to put 4 of these in a tiny Toyota MR2  ....Each seat will have a wedge box behind it with two subs in it, and each box I can make about 1 cu/ft. Only problem is that the two woofers cannot sit directly side by side. One will sit slightly higher than the other so that I can squeeze them together into the 20" max width box. This will cause an overlap of the two speakers left to right, so running a divide wall up the center of the wedge to create two even .5 chambers is not possible. So I am trying to find out if I can just put two in one 1cu/ft box. I will have approx 475 true watts going to each one. Should sound pretty ridiculous in good way. Yes, I am a basshead. I will get my spl one way or another and still have stupid high SQ to boot


----------



## JoshHefnerX

ndisgiidiy said:


> So I am trying to find out if I can just put two in one 1cu/ft box.


You can have an enclosure share air space w/ similar drivers. most people don't like to but as long as they're pretty similar they will work ok.

Josh


----------



## ndisgiidiy

JoshHefnerX said:


> You can have an enclosure share air space w/ similar drivers. most people don't like to but as long as they're pretty similar they will work ok.
> 
> Josh


Yeah, I know its somewhat frowned upon, and if I could divide it up, I most definitely would, but not sure its possible. I just want to make sure these speakers aren't negatively impacted more-so than others out there.


----------



## Old Skewl

What is your opinion of using this box for the BM MKIV? Is 5/8 MDF going to be sufficient? This box is the perfect size to fit under the seat of my ext cab silverado.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Pioneer...er_Sub_Enclosures&hash=item2ed6e0768f&vxp=mtr


----------



## LaserSVT

Old Skewl said:


> What is your opinion of using this box for the BM MKIV? Is 5/8 MDF going to be sufficient? This box is the perfect size to fit under the seat of my ext cab silverado.
> 
> New Pioneer UD SW300D Single Down Firing SEALED Enclosure 12" Shallow Sub | eBay


Looks like a nice enough box. Too bad it has the logo on it.


I realize this is on the large size but you can shrink the interior volume fairly easily. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevy-Silve...oofers_Enclosures&hash=item5b06b48bcb&vxp=mtr


----------



## Old Skewl

LaserSVT said:


> Looks like a nice enough box. Too bad it has the logo on it.
> 
> 
> I realize this is on the large size but you can shrink the interior volume fairly easily.
> Chevy Silverado 99 06 Ext Cab Truck 12" Subwoofer Speaker Sub Box Enclosure | eBay


I have looked at a few of those Silverado boxes. I'm kinda up in the air. I was gonna build my own box but for $75 it's not worth my time and $$$$. The pioneer box appears to be well built from the pics at least and is LOGO FREE on the back side. I need to make a decision today. My sub will arrive today. He He He!!


----------



## bradknob

My enclosure in the works...


----------



## etroze

Quit showing off Brad lol.


----------



## Electrodynamic

ndisgiidiy said:


> *Me too. I havent been able to reach him by phone yet, but left a message. *You guys might say its ridiculous, but I am about to put 4 of these in a tiny Toyota MR2  ....Each seat will have a wedge box behind it with two subs in it, and each box I can make about 1 cu/ft. Only problem is that the two woofers cannot sit directly side by side. One will sit slightly higher than the other so that I can squeeze them together into the 20" max width box. This will cause an overlap of the two speakers left to right, so running a divide wall up the center of the wedge to create two even .5 chambers is not possible. So I am trying to find out if I can just put two in one 1cu/ft box. I will have approx 475 true watts going to each one. Should sound pretty ridiculous in good way. Yes, I am a basshead. I will get my spl one way or another and still have stupid high SQ to boot


Send me an email with your phone number so I can call you when I have some time to chat. I'm really backed up on voice mails but if you email me I'll call you when I'm free.


----------



## rton20s

A single can of fabric dye from SEM or Duplicolor should take care of that Pioneer logo pretty easily if that is the enclosure you want.


----------



## nanoodhaliwal

I am also looking to buy one of these for my e46 coupe. I have read that it is more than enough loud for normal listening with nice accurate sound. Will it be good buy for me ? I will only use one sub in the trunk firing from one side in a fiberglass enclosure ?


----------



## LaserSVT

bradknob said:


> My enclosure in the works...


----------



## bradknob

etroze said:


> Quit showing off Brad lol.



Well they were talking about enclosures and I'm........ 


Ok, I'm showing off ?


----------



## 2010hummerguy

I was looking at that Pioneer box for a starting point in my truck but believe it or not it is way too big. They seriously did not leave any room under the seat in these H3T's, it totally sucks. Doing it myself has been impossible due to work this year and I've been avoiding taking it to a shop because it will probably be $600-$1k+ for an enclosure which I'm not looking forward to spending...but to get it done right, the cash may have to come out...


----------



## folgrz

nanoodhaliwal said:


> I am also looking to buy one of these for my e46 coupe. I have read that it is more than enough loud for normal listening with nice accurate sound. Will it be good buy for me ? I will only use one sub in the trunk firing from one side in a fiberglass enclosure ?


I'm in the same position as you lol 

Piecing together a system for my e46 m3 at the moment.

I'm still up in the air about this woofer in the trunk of the car because I know it's completely sealed off from the cabin and I'm not sure if pulling the 6.5" woofers out will allow enough bass into the cabin. 

Still up in the air about doing 1 of these SI woofers or just getting something beefier.


----------



## nanoodhaliwal

folgrz said:


> I'm in the same position as you lol
> 
> Piecing together a system for my e46 m3 at the moment.
> 
> I'm still up in the air about this woofer in the trunk of the car because I know it's completely sealed off from the cabin and I'm not sure if pulling the 6.5" woofers out will allow enough bass into the cabin.
> 
> Still up in the air about doing 1 of these SI woofers or just getting something beefier.


Great are you on m3forums too 
Yeah it is better to remove speakers and also if you don't have HK system you should have semi attached plates where the HK subs go. You can remove those easily. So now you will have 4 holes from where the bass will travel in cabin. Other option is to cut rear seat SkI pass and put a sub box against the rear seat. I don't like it as it take a lot of trunk space and is heavy.

I like to have good sound and don't play it loud. I have seen lot of people use IDQ and happy with it, problem is I have never heard them. I am going with all the reviews here and other forums. 

According to my research there are few subs which are recommended by everyone, just depends on the budget. How much are you planning to spend?


----------



## ndisgiidiy

Electrodynamic said:


> Send me an email with your phone number so I can call you when I have some time to chat. I'm really backed up on voice mails but if you email me I'll call you when I'm free.


I have decided to just use two of these for now to make things MUCH easier in the limited space I have, and have already placed my order last night. I cant wait to get these in a try them out. If I fall in love and the SPLs arent enough for me, maybe I'll order 2 more  . I will get them in there somehow :laugh:

PS - order #335


----------



## Old Skewl

folgrz said:


> I'm in the same position as you lol
> 
> Piecing together a system for my e46 m3 at the moment.
> 
> I'm still up in the air about this woofer in the trunk of the car because I know it's completely sealed off from the cabin and I'm not sure if pulling the 6.5" woofers out will allow enough bass into the cabin.
> 
> Still up in the air about doing 1 of these SI woofers or just getting something beefier.





nanoodhaliwal said:


> Great are you on m3forums too
> Yeah it is better to remove speakers and also if you don't have HK system you should have semi attached plates where the HK subs go. You can remove those easily. So now you will have 4 holes from where the bass will travel in cabin. Other option is to cut rear seat SkI pass and put a sub box against the rear seat. I don't like it as it take a lot of trunk space and is heavy.
> 
> I like to have good sound and don't play it loud. I have seen lot of people use IDQ and happy with it, problem is I have never heard them. I am going with all the reviews here and other forums.
> 
> According to my research there are few subs which are recommended by everyone, just depends on the budget. How much are you planning to spend?


My BM MKIV arrived today. As soon as I get an enclosure figured out I will be happy to put it in the trunk of my M3 and let you know my impressions. I kinda had the same thoughts of using a 12" version of the CAS fiberglass box and installing one of these. My single SD-2 10 struggled some getting bass into the cabin(I never verified my gains with a DMM with that set up though), but I think with a 12 inch moving more air and the fact that the bass seems to come from everywhere as others have noted, this may work out very well.


----------



## ndisgiidiy

Old Skewl said:


> My BM MKIV arrived today. As soon as I get an enclosure figured out I will be happy to put it in the trunk of my M3 and let you know my impressions. I kinda had the same thoughts of using a 12" version of the CAS fiberglass box and installing one of these. My single SD-2 10 struggled some getting bass into the cabin(I never verified my gains with a DMM with that set up though), but I think with a 12 inch moving more air and the fact that the bass seems to come from everywhere as others have noted, this may work out very well.


Cant wait to hear your thoughts. Any ETA?


----------



## Old Skewl

junglerc said:


> These may be the best subs ever, but dealing with this company has been a total waste of time!
> 
> Hopefully, if these subs ever arrive, they will be worth all the trouble. I will update.


I think Nick will get you straightened out. He seems to be overwhelmed with voicemails. I know I live a lot closer than you but I ordered mine on Tuesday and it arrived today. I still need to do the unboxing experience though. Good Luck!


----------



## Old Skewl

ndisgiidiy said:


> Cant wait to hear your thoughts. Any ETA?


I think I'm going to order the pioneer box tomorrow after verifying the dimensions for under the seat of my truck. If all goes well I should be able to report back late next week.


----------



## nanoodhaliwal

Old Skewl said:


> My BM MKIV arrived today. As soon as I get an enclosure figured out I will be happy to put it in the trunk of my M3 and let you know my impressions. I kinda had the same thoughts of using a 12" version of the CAS fiberglass box and installing one of these. My single SD-2 10 struggled some getting bass into the cabin(I never verified my gains with a DMM with that set up though), but I think with a 12 inch moving more air and the fact that the bass seems to come from everywhere as others have noted, this may work out very well.


that would be awesome, I would have been really disappointed if it was 12 . Fingers crossed for MKIV . Were the rear deck speakers removed to get bass into the cabin ?


----------



## bradknob

junglerc said:


> I'd appreciate this same courtesy! I have left many voice mails with my info explaining the order problems, and many emails, and have not received a reply! Very poor quality service!
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal was billed quickly though!
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for future buyers, beware!





For your peace of mind, I have dealt with Nick in multiple occasions, and I think most companies could learn something from him. Top notch dude. I'm sure the overwhelming influx of orders from this situation may have set him back a bit. I'm sure he will make it right in the end.

Still sucks to be in your situation, so hopefully all gets resolved quickly for you. Which I'm sure it will.


----------



## r000z

Old Skewl said:


> My BM MKIV arrived today. As soon as I get an enclosure figured out I will be happy to put it in the trunk of my M3 and let you know my impressions. I kinda had the same thoughts of using a 12" version of the CAS fiberglass box and installing one of these. My single SD-2 10 struggled some getting bass into the cabin(I never verified my gains with a DMM with that set up though), but I think with a 12 inch moving more air and the fact that the bass seems to come from everywhere as others have noted, this may work out very well.


We should come together as a collective and share all our notes!! I too, have a E46 coupe, like the other two guys that you quoted! I'm in the process of building the thing (made a template today, cutting for MDF tomorrow) for the door to mount a 6.5" in there hehe, but still have to pick the right speaker for a 2 way system. I think 3" H (leaves .4" room), 15" W , 20" L (span from tower to tower, should mount directly proportional where the original HK subwoofers went) .. anyways that's where I'm at with this bad boy... more focused on the rest heh!


----------



## rxonmymind

I'd LOVE to fit this amp in the little space I have. Beautiful amp.


----------



## tjswarbrick

rxonmymind said:


> I'd LOVE to fit this amp in the little space I have. Beautiful amp.


???
What Amp?


----------



## rxonmymind

tjswarbrick said:


> ???
> What Amp?


Lol. My brain is a bit noodled. Been switching between amps & sub in my sleep deprived lacquered brain. I meant SUB! Doh.


----------



## akatsuki

So if these are still selling - I am in for 2


----------



## akatsuki

Speaking of amps - anyone have any suggestions for a good value amp for a pair of these? What were they voiced with?


----------



## TadCat

Personally I've done so much research on these subs and I've come very close to buying 2 or 4 many times, the only thing holding me back is that there are no 15s and no one to let me listen to them in my area. The bm mkiv really does seem like an incredible driver, it'd be a shame to let any be wasted


----------



## sirbOOm

Good value amp that I have used on these is a JBL GTO 1001EZ. Did the job well at 8-ohm on just one wired series and 4-ohm on two wired series/parallel.


----------



## Alrojoca

Thanks Tom for the info.

I do want one of these, 
I have never built a box before, I do have a 8" H, 19"W and 12"D space to place at least one.

The issue would be the bottom part would need to be 11 1/4 then it would need to get wide for an up firing sub. Then 19"W or less and probably 7" H maybe even less, enough for a .5-.6 csf

Would 12 1/4" be enough space to mount it? Maybe 12 3/8"?


----------



## nanoodhaliwal

r000z said:


> We should come together as a collective and share all our notes!! I too, have a E46 coupe, like the other two guys that you quoted! I'm in the process of building the thing (made a template today, cutting for MDF tomorrow) for the door to mount a 6.5" in there hehe, but still have to pick the right speaker for a 2 way system. I think 3" H (leaves .4" room), 15" W , 20" L (span from tower to tower, should mount directly proportional where the original HK subwoofers went) .. anyways that's where I'm at with this bad boy... more focused on the rest heh!


Can you share your build link ?


----------



## tjswarbrick

Alrojoca said:


> Thanks Tom for the info.
> 
> 
> Would 12 1/4" be enough space to mount it? Maybe 12 3/8"?


OD = 320mm = 12.6".
You'd be pushing it for sure...

If you want to mock up a panel or two and see how an actual woofer fits on it, send me a PM.


----------



## Old Skewl

nanoodhaliwal said:


> that would be awesome, I would have been really disappointed if it was 12 . Fingers crossed for MKIV . Were the rear deck speakers removed to get bass into the cabin ?


Well I ordered the Pioneer box Friday. Hopefully it will fit under the seat of my Silverado with out being obtrusive. It is gonna be close. It should be here Tuesday. 

Regarding the M3 I removed the rear speakers but they have JL audio stealth boxes in their locations with ID8s installed. The HK sub is removed and it have removed the ski bag so that is open. I should have some feed back by Thursday..


----------



## junglerc

bradknob said:


> For your peace of mind, I have dealt with Nick in multiple occasions, and I think most companies could learn something from him. Top notch dude. I'm sure the overwhelming influx of orders from this situation may have set him back a bit. I'm sure he will make it right in the end.
> 
> Still sucks to be in your situation, so hopefully all gets resolved quickly for you. Which I'm sure it will.




He's pretty much unreachable, and no, apparently the subs aren't coming my way. It's not worth it dealing with a company that's unreachable, ever. If you check (as of this moment) even his PM's are disabled on this forum, so there's no way I could take care of this quietly or privately. Unprofessional IMO. Ironic for a company with Integrity as part of its name.


----------



## nanoodhaliwal

Old Skewl said:


> Well I ordered the Pioneer box Friday. Hopefully it will fit under the seat of my Silverado with out being obtrusive. It is gonna be close. It should be here Tuesday.
> 
> Regarding the M3 I removed the rear speakers but they have JL audio stealth boxes in their locations with ID8s installed. The HK sub is removed and it have removed the ski bag so that is open. I should have some feed back by Thursday..


Great can not wait to hear your response.


----------



## Alrojoca

I searched and it appears it is hard to find free calculators where a box with a different BD and TD will be needed. This will be for another location.

Maybe I will PM you Tom, even if those calculators had a way to create a box with smaller TD than BD no clue what to put when asking for QTS, QTC a bunch of letters and numbers that I have no clue what they mean or can not fill out or find, some use different terminology that I would need to learn.

Looks like 20-21"L, 5.5"BD 3.25-3.6" TD, Height 13.5-15" 

Any clue if .5 cft volume can be within these measurements? taking the bigger numbers, doing math similar to square footage it may be in the range of .5cft, I am sure many here could figure out the number within less than a minute or so


----------



## rton20s

Based on the ranges you provided, the volume would be about 0.68-0.83 cf. If that is exterior volume, you could be cutting it close depending on what materials you use to build the enclosure and which end of that range you land on.


----------



## Alrojoca

Yes those numbers are exterior box measurements. I guess I would need to substract the 3/4" MDF but still no clue how to come up with the final number

Thanks D


----------



## jriggs

Alrojoca said:


> Yes those numbers are exterior box measurements. I guess I would need to substract the 3/4" MDF but still no clue how to come up with the final number
> 
> Thanks D


Here's agree at calculator for determining volume. Subwoofer Enclosure Calculators, Parallel, Series, Port Length and Volume


----------



## Electrodynamic

junglerc said:


> I'd appreciate this same courtesy! I have left many voice mails with my info explaining the order problems, and many emails, and have not received a reply! Very poor quality service!
> 
> Paypal was billed quickly though!
> 
> FYI for future buyers, beware!


Truth be told you neglected to email us at all, only leaving voice mails. We are a small company and have a decent backlog of voicemails to check. The best way to reach us is via email. Even if you click on the link at the bottom of our web page which is [email protected] it gets forwarded to our main inbox, meaning that it arrives to me no matter what address you put in front of the @stereointegrity.com email address. Furthermore I will not discuss particular transactional information on a public forum, let alone something as complete off topic as this. Your purchase has been completely refunded.


----------



## captainobvious

Nick-

If you haven't already seen it, please have a look at the pics of the SI BM mkIV installed by Mark in my Mazda's dash 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2190393-post649.html

In a half cube as recommended and squeezed IN the dash behind the glove box door. Zero loss in footwell space and totally hidden. I have 8" midbasses in the kicks and needed Mark to work some magic to get this beauty up front. He totally killed it. Sounds excellent (superior to the JL 13TW5 in an enclosure half the size). Really excellent work on this subwoofer brother, it's a real winner.

-Steve


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Electrodynamic said:


> Truth be told you neglected to email us at all, only leaving voice mails. We are a small company and have a decent backlog of voicemails to check. The best way to reach us is via email. Even if you click on the link at the bottom of our web page which is [email protected] it gets forwarded to our main inbox, meaning that it arrives to me no matter what address you put in front of the @stereointegrity.com email address. Furthermore I will not discuss particular transactional information on a public forum, let alone something as complete off topic as this. Your purchase has been completely refunded.


lol so even after everyone told him to email you, he still didn't?


----------



## bbfoto

Architect7 said:


> lol so even after everyone told him to email you, he still didn't?


I find it hard to believe that the customer in question did not try emailing...as most of us would try all forms of communication under similar circumstances, especially when communicating with someone in a different time zone/ or "foreign" country (yes, I realize that Puerto Rico is a U.S. Commonwealth).

Perhaps the email messages ended up in Nick's junk mail/spam folder due to being from a "foreign" email address? And FYI, most email clients are set to automatically discard these messages after a certain time period, so you might miss them entirely if your junk/spam folder is not checked frequently.

Roughly 45% of my clients are foreign (Europe, Japan, Sweden, etc.) and I always need to check my email spam/junk mail folder as often as my regular inbox so that I do not overlook/miss time-sensitive emails from important clients and/or their associates. If I send an email and do not receive a response within a reasonable time period, my next action is to make a phone call, which _should_ be upheld as the most direct and timely form of business communication.

Still, if you can't get back to customers in a reasonable amount of time who've contacted you by phone/voicemail, you need to hire some help, even an intern, to make that a priority. Business 101. A business without reliable, consistent communication is not worth doing business with, no matter how good the product, and, no matter how "good" or "nicest guy in the world" the owner/operator may be.

On Stereo _Integrity's_ voicemail outgoing message, does it say to "please contact us via email at [email protected] if you are having difficulty reaching us" ??? If not, I would at least add that to the outgoing voicemail message, and make it a point to check your email spam/junk mails frequently.

Nick, to be honest, I have REALLY been wanting to try these subs!...who wouldn't with all of the positive reviews here?! But it's (seemingly) small things like this that cause hesitation, and, however slight, a bit of concern. I realize that the folks here who already have the product in hand and have had past communication with you have no cause for alarm. BUT, for potential new customers, this _may_ have a huge impact.

I'm not saying that the following has actually occurred, or should occur, because of this one incident, but you have to consider the possibility that you may have just lost more than this one customer's business. Every singular interaction can affect your business exponentially. Unfortunately, I have learned this the hard way directly through my own business operations. Perhaps this fellow is a respected member of the largest car audio club or group in Puerto Rico? This group may have all been excited and interested to try/buy your products. Do you think they are still as interested or enthusiastic? Will they now ever have the desire or opportunity to hear your product(s) firsthand, and then make a purchase decision? Did this negative interaction just eliminate the potential for a flood of new orders from a new, untapped market or region? ...all hypothetical, but consider it.

Yes, phone correspondence takes valuable time. But you can minimise this by prioritizing your responses. Without hesitation, respond to customers with current/pending orders first and foremost. Then get back to potential customers who are seeking product information/installation advice as your time permits, and/or direct them to an extensive FAQ page on your web site, which you might also mention on your outgoing voice message system.

Just my .02 as another business owner, and also as an enthusiastic consumer/addict of car audio products.  Botique car & home audio is obviously a difficult business, and I'd like to see companies and individuals with outstanding and truly valuable products succeed more than anything else. These days, quality products and services are for the most part plentiful, and prices/competition are stiff. So who will earn my business? And what differentiates a decent company from a great one? Customer Service.

P.S. Viva El Yunque y El Coqui!


----------



## Old Skewl

captainobvious said:


> Nick-
> 
> If you haven't already seen it, please have a look at the pics of the SI BM mkIV installed by Mark in my Mazda's dash
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2190393-post649.html
> 
> In a half cube as recommended and squeezed IN the dash behind the glove box door. Zero loss in footwell space and totally hidden. I have 8" midbasses in the kicks and needed Mark to work some magic to get this beauty up front. He totally killed it. Sounds excellent (superior to the JL 13TW5 in an enclosure half the size). Really excellent work on this subwoofer brother, it's a real winner.
> 
> -Steve


Incredible! I love it!


----------



## Old Skewl

Nick,

I just purchased one of your subs and the transaction went as smooth as silk.

But after being in car sales for almost 20 years, I have agree with bbfoto. Answering the phone or at least returning vm in a very timely manner needs to be top priority. In my industry, if you can't return a call within hours or a day max, you probably lost the sale. They are going to buy elsewhere. You have a unique product and that probably buys you some extra time. I'm not trying to be rude, but why do you have time to answer emails but not voicemails? Maybe an intern or some part time help could help you get out of the back log. 

Again just giving my 2 cents. I want to see your business be successful. Good luck and keep making awesome products!



bbfoto said:


> I find it hard to believe that the customer in question did not try emailing...as most of us would try all forms of communication under similar circumstances, especially when communicating with someone in a different time zone/ or "foreign" country (yes, I realize that Puerto Rico is a U.S. Commonwealth).
> 
> Perhaps the email messages ended up in Nick's junk mail/spam folder due to being from a "foreign" email address? And FYI, most email clients are set to automatically discard these messages after a certain time period, so you might miss them entirely if your junk/spam folder is not checked frequently.
> 
> Roughly 45% of my clients are foreign (Europe, Japan, Sweden, etc.) and I always need to check my email spam/junk mail folder as often as my regular inbox so that I do not overlook/miss time-sensitive emails from important clients and/or their associates. If I send an email and do not receive a response within a reasonable time period, my next action is to make a phone call, which _should_ be upheld as the most direct and timely form of business communication.
> 
> Still, if you can't get back to customers in a reasonable amount of time who've contacted you by phone/voicemail, you need to hire some help, even an intern, to make that a priority. Business 101. A business without reliable, consistent communication is not worth doing business with, no matter how good the product, and, no matter how "good" or "nicest guy in the world" the owner/operator may be.
> 
> On Stereo _Integrity's_ voicemail outgoing message, does it say to "please contact us via email at [email protected] if you are having difficulty reaching us" ??? If not, I would at least add that to the outgoing voicemail message, and make it a point to check your email spam/junk mails frequently.
> 
> Nick, to be honest, I have REALLY been wanting to try these subs!...who wouldn't with all of the positive reviews here?! But it's (seemingly) small things like this that cause hesitation, and, however slight, a bit of concern. I realize that the folks here who already have the product in hand and have had past communication with you have no cause for alarm. BUT, for potential new customers, this _may_ have a huge impact.
> 
> I'm not saying that the following has actually occurred, or should occur, because of this one incident, but you have to consider the possibility that you may have just lost more than this one customer's business. Every singular interaction can affect your business exponentially. Unfortunately, I have learned this the hard way directly through my own business operations. Perhaps this fellow is a respected member of the largest car audio club or group in Puerto Rico? This group may have all been excited and interested to try/buy your products. Do you think they are still as interested or enthusiastic? Will they now ever have the desire or opportunity to hear your product(s) firsthand, and then make a purchase decision? Did this negative interaction just eliminate the potential for a flood of new orders from a new, untapped market or region?
> 
> Yes, phone correspondence takes valuable time. But you can minimise this by prioritizing your responses. Without hesitation, respond to customers with current/pending orders first and foremost. Then get back to potential customers who are seeking product information/installation advice as your time permits, and/or direct them to an extensive FAQ page on your web site, which you might also mention on your outgoing voice message system.
> 
> Just my .02 as another business owner, and also as an enthusiastic consumer/addict of car audio products.  Botique car & home audio is obviously a difficult business, and I'd like to see companies and individuals with outstanding and truly valuable products succeed more than anything else.


----------



## bbfoto

sirbOOm said:


> Good value amp that I have used on these is a JBL GTO 1001EZ. Did the job well at 8-ohm on just one wired series and 4-ohm on two wired series/parallel.


 Thanks for the suggestion. That amp looks like it has simple, but great features. Love the built-in clipping indicator and included test tone CD. Simple, top-mount controls are nice.

Do you know if these come with Birth Sheets, or what their actual power output is at 4- or 2-Ohms?

Also, it's just $220 at SonicElectronix + 5% discount & Free Shipping on orders over $49, and Authorized Dealer = win.

Don't want to get too off topic, but as you mentioned, this looks like a great, inexpensive combo for either a single or a pair of BM MkIV's. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## rton20s

bbfoto said:


> Do you know if these come with Birth Sheets, or what their actual power output is at 4- or 2-Ohms?


I don't believe they come with birthsheets. Steve Meade did test a GTO501EZ on his AD-1 and that 500w mono amp hit 717w @ 2 Ohms @ 14.48 volts on a CEA certified run. Pretty dang impressive to be underrated by over 40%. I'm guessing the same holds true for the entire GTO line. So, even that little 500w amp should be plenty for a single BM MkIV. 

A link to the youtube video here. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci0dkfYCrkM


----------



## nanoodhaliwal

That is seriously underrated amp. Quality sound in a cheap package .


----------



## folgrz

nanoodhaliwal said:


> Great are you on m3forums too
> Yeah it is better to remove speakers and also if you don't have HK system you should have semi attached plates where the HK subs go. You can remove those easily. So now you will have 4 holes from where the bass will travel in cabin. Other option is to cut rear seat SkI pass and put a sub box against the rear seat. I don't like it as it take a lot of trunk space and is heavy.
> 
> I like to have good sound and don't play it loud. I have seen lot of people use IDQ and happy with it, problem is I have never heard them. I am going with all the reviews here and other forums.
> 
> According to my research there are few subs which are recommended by everyone, just depends on the budget. How much are you planning to spend?


I am on M3Forums.net as well under the same username 

I plan on removing the rear 6.5's and I don't have the HK system. I didn't even realize there were plate still there. Maybe that will be enough to get some bass into the cabin. I was looking at the wicked c.a.s. box to go in the corner of the trunk but he hasn't gotten back to me with how much internal volume his boxes are. 

Just purchased a set of HAT Unity components and I have a pioneer avic-z150bh as a source. 

I'm thinking about getting a 5 channel amp and powering everything off that or getting a dedicated sub amp and front stage amp just in case I decide I want 2 woofers later down the road.


----------



## nanoodhaliwal

folgrz said:


> I am on M3Forums.net as well under the same username
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on removing the rear 6.5's and I don't have the HK system. I didn't even realize there were plate still there. Maybe that will be enough to get some bass into the cabin. I was looking at the wicked c.a.s. box to go in the corner of the trunk but he hasn't gotten back to me with how much internal volume his boxes are.
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchased a set of HAT Unity components and I have a pioneer avic-z150bh as a source.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a 5 channel amp and powering everything off that or getting a dedicated sub amp and front stage amp just in case I decide I want 2 woofers later down the road.



cool man, keep me posted on wicked sub enclosure. looks like your are going 2 way. 
Which amp and sub are you looking at ?
mine username is bullet0770 on m3forum .


----------



## bbfoto

rton20s said:


> I don't believe they come with birthsheets. Steve Meade did test a GTO501EZ on his AD-1 and that 500w mono amp hit 717w @ 2 Ohms @ 14.48 volts on a CEA certified run. Pretty dang impressive to be underrated by over 40%. I'm guessing the same holds true for the entire GTO line. So, even that little 500w amp should be plenty for a single BM MkIV.
> 
> A link to the youtube video here. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci0dkfYCrkM


Awesome. Thanks for the info & Link!


----------



## tjswarbrick

folgrz said:


> I was looking at the wicked c.a.s. box to go in the corner of the trunk but he hasn't gotten back to me with how much internal volume his boxes are.


I don't know anything about anything here, but since 3 of the 4 woofers they can supply with that box (10W7, 12W3v3 and 12W6v2) operate best in 1.25 cubic feet of airspace, there's a very good chance it's too big for a BM MKIV.
I hope he gets back back to you.

I would have loved to find a quality, easily ordered, custom-made enclosure for behind the wheel wells on my C-class. But they're just not as popular to mod as the 3-series.


----------



## Old Skewl

folgrz said:


> I am on M3Forums.net as well under the same username
> 
> I plan on removing the rear 6.5's and I don't have the HK system. I didn't even realize there were plate still there. Maybe that will be enough to get some bass into the cabin. I was looking at the wicked c.a.s. box to go in the corner of the trunk but he hasn't gotten back to me with how much internal volume his boxes are.
> 
> Just purchased a set of HAT Unity components and I have a pioneer avic-z150bh as a source.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a 5 channel amp and powering everything off that or getting a dedicated sub amp and front stage amp just in case I decide I want 2 woofers later down the road.


I have a 10" version. When I questioned them they told me it was 0.7 cu ft which should work out almost perfect for the BM MKIV.


----------



## Old Skewl

Well for those interested,the Pioneer UD-SW300D is not ideal for this sub. The BM MKIV requires about 11 1/8" diameter cut out and Pioneer box is 11 3/4". That extra 5/8" is making it hard to center and get holes drilled with enough meat for the T-nuts to get a good grip. We will see! I did my best, I had 6 out of 8 bolts secure and then the dreaded 7th T-nut came loose. Arghhhhhhhh!


----------



## Ted J

Old Skewl said:


> Well for those interested,the Pioneer UD-SW300D is not ideal for this sub. The BM MKIV requires about 11 1/8" diameter cut out and Pioneer box is 11 3/4". That extra 5/8" is making it hard to center and get holes drilled with enough meat for the T-nuts to get a good grip. We will see! I did my best, I had 6 out of 8 bolts secure and then the dreaded 7th T-nut came loose. Arghhhhhhhh!


Wow, 11 3/4" cut out, that is weird! Is it for like a 13" sub of some sorts?


----------



## Old Skewl

Ted J said:


> Wow, 11 3/4" cut out, that is weird! Is it for like a 13" sub of some sorts?


No it is built for their TS-SW3002S4 sub which is listed as a 12" but does require the larger cut out. I'm gonna try again tonight, but I may end up building my own enclosure after all and have an $89 door stop


----------



## 2010hummerguy

I've used this one and cut it out larger for the BM MKIV:
Amazon.com : ATREND 10SME 10-Inch B Box Series Single Shallow Mount Sealed Enclosure : Vehicle Subwoofer Boxes : Car Electronics

They also make a 12" version but I have not used it before:
Amazon.com : Atrend 12SME B Box Series 12-Inch Single Sealed Shallow Mount Enclosure : Vehicle Subwoofer Boxes : Car Electronics


----------



## Coppertone

^^^ where exactly do you have yours mounted ?


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Still chilling on the floor behind my seat lol...I've been putting off getting the fiberglass enclosure done under my back seat because I haven't had enough time to drop the truck off for more than a day. But I have 3 weeks off in December so hoping to get it done then.


----------



## Coppertone

I'm going to try mine first in my Illusion enclosure first. If that doesn't work, then out it will come, and a custom fiberglassed enclosure will be its new home.


----------



## Old Skewl

Architect7 said:


> I've used this one and cut it out larger for the BM MKIV:
> Amazon.com : ATREND 10SME 10-Inch B Box Series Single Shallow Mount Sealed Enclosure : Vehicle Subwoofer Boxes : Car Electronics
> 
> They also make a 12" version but I have not used it before:
> Amazon.com : Atrend 12SME B Box Series 12-Inch Single Sealed Shallow Mount Enclosure : Vehicle Subwoofer Boxes : Car Electronics


Thanks for the 10" recommendation. That thought had not crossed my mind. The 12" Atrend model is too wide(24") to fit under the seat of my Silverado. The build on the Pioneer box is good, too bad for the huge hole for the driver. I didn't think 5/8' in diameter would be so detrimental. I got it mounted this morning but I have a vibration or buzz at moderate volume. I can't tell if it is coming from the driver, the box, or the combo. I may have to remove and remount to be sure.


----------



## captainobvious

Coppertone said:


> I'm going to try mine first in my Illusion enclosure first. If that doesn't work, then out it will come, and a custom fiberglassed enclosure will be its new home.



What's the internal volume of the enclosure for the Illusion?

You want right around 0.5cuft for the BM mkIV


----------



## captainobvious

The Illusion C12 has a mounting depth of 83mm vs the BM's 81.3mm
The Illusion has a cutout diameter of 281mm vs the BM's 282mm.
Both units have an OD (outer diameter) of 320mm. Looks like an easy drop in replacement. The only thing to consider is the internal volume of the enclosure. The C12 looks for a recommended 1.0cuft whereas the BM wants 0.5cuft.

We can always add some material inside the enclosure to take up airspace. Then you get to keep the nice custom trunk enclosure


----------



## junglerc

bbfoto said:


> I find it hard to believe that the customer in question did not try emailing...as most of us would try all forms of communication under similar circumstances, especially when communicating with someone in a different time zone/ or "foreign" country (yes, I realize that Puerto Rico is a U.S. Commonwealth).
> 
> Perhaps the email messages ended up in Nick's junk mail/spam folder due to being from a "foreign" email address? And FYI, most email clients are set to automatically discard these messages after a certain time period, so you might miss them entirely if your junk/spam folder is not checked frequently.
> 
> Roughly 45% of my clients are foreign (Europe, Japan, Sweden, etc.) and I always need to check my email spam/junk mail folder as often as my regular inbox so that I do not overlook/miss time-sensitive emails from important clients and/or their associates. If I send an email and do not receive a response within a reasonable time period, my next action is to make a phone call, which _should_ be upheld as the most direct and timely form of business communication.
> 
> Still, if you can't get back to customers in a reasonable amount of time who've contacted you by phone/voicemail, you need to hire some help, even an intern, to make that a priority. Business 101. A business without reliable, consistent communication is not worth doing business with, no matter how good the product, and, no matter how "good" or "nicest guy in the world" the owner/operator may be.
> 
> On Stereo _Integrity's_ voicemail outgoing message, does it say to "please contact us via email at [email protected] if you are having difficulty reaching us" ??? If not, I would at least add that to the outgoing voicemail message, and make it a point to check your email spam/junk mails frequently.
> 
> Nick, to be honest, I have REALLY been wanting to try these subs!...who wouldn't with all of the positive reviews here?! But it's (seemingly) small things like this that cause hesitation, and, however slight, a bit of concern. I realize that the folks here who already have the product in hand and have had past communication with you have no cause for alarm. BUT, for potential new customers, this _may_ have a huge impact.
> 
> I'm not saying that the following has actually occurred, or should occur, because of this one incident, but you have to consider the possibility that you may have just lost more than this one customer's business. Every singular interaction can affect your business exponentially. Unfortunately, I have learned this the hard way directly through my own business operations. Perhaps this fellow is a respected member of the largest car audio club or group in Puerto Rico? This group may have all been excited and interested to try/buy your products. Do you think they are still as interested or enthusiastic? Will they now ever have the desire or opportunity to hear your product(s) firsthand, and then make a purchase decision? Did this negative interaction just eliminate the potential for a flood of new orders from a new, untapped market or region? ...all hypothetical, but consider it.
> 
> Yes, phone correspondence takes valuable time. But you can minimise this by prioritizing your responses. Without hesitation, respond to customers with current/pending orders first and foremost. Then get back to potential customers who are seeking product information/installation advice as your time permits, and/or direct them to an extensive FAQ page on your web site, which you might also mention on your outgoing voice message system.
> 
> Just my .02 as another business owner, and also as an enthusiastic consumer/addict of car audio products.  Botique car & home audio is obviously a difficult business, and I'd like to see companies and individuals with outstanding and truly valuable products succeed more than anything else. These days, quality products and services are for the most part plentiful, and prices/competition are stiff. So who will earn my business? And what differentiates a decent company from a great one? Customer Service.
> 
> P.S. Viva El Yunque y El Coqui!


This guy gets it! Thank you! And spot on, on many of the topics mentioned.


----------



## junglerc

Electrodynamic said:


> Truth be told you neglected to email us at all, only leaving voice mails. We are a small company and have a decent backlog of voicemails to check. The best way to reach us is via email. Even if you click on the link at the bottom of our web page which is [email protected] it gets forwarded to our main inbox, meaning that it arrives to me no matter what address you put in front of the @stereointegrity.com email address. Furthermore I will not discuss particular transactional information on a public forum, let alone something as complete off topic as this. Your purchase has been completely refunded.


True, purchase price was refunded, but why would it be? It was refunded after we had a conversation via email in which I clearly stated that a refund was of no interest to me. I was only interested in receiving my subs.


----------



## r000z

I know this might not be the most proper thread to pose this question, but I did not want to start an entire new thread on this subwoofer!

I have been doing rough calculations... and due to where I want to mount mine (hanging like a chandelier below my rear deck, lol) I've come up with: 

3.0 x 13 x 24 for the interior box dimensions (910/1728) gives me .527 ft3 

the exterior dimensions are gonna be 4 x 14 x 25 when the box is altogether making it still fit  

is that right?? plus the depth of the mkiv is: 3.2" mounted on 1/2" leaves 2.7" of internal mounting depth which should be fine considering they said it needs .25" to .5" space behind it.

am i doing this right?


----------



## legend94

junglerc said:


> True, purchase price was refunded, but why would it be? It was refunded after we had a conversation via email in which I clearly stated that a refund was of no interest to me. I was only interested in receiving my subs.


What was the reasoning he gave you?


----------



## tjswarbrick

r000z:
Looks very close: 3X13X24 = 936 / 1728 = .542, less .05 displacement gives you .492 ft^3. Which is well within Nick's recommended volume.
You're only using 1/2" thick material? If fabbing in MDF I'd go thicker. I like 3/4" sides and back with a 1" front for a sub, but I don't know all your space constraints.
I'd also see if I could make it a bit deeper - .3" is getting close to tolerance limits with normal garage tools, especially if it's your first enclosure. And you won't have flexibility to flush mount if you choose. Plus, where's the BlackHoleStuff / Polyfill gonna go???

Nice!


----------



## Electrodynamic

bbfoto said:


> I find it hard to believe that the customer in question did not try emailing...as most of us would try all forms of communication under similar circumstances, especially when communicating with someone in a different time zone/ or "foreign" country (yes, I realize that Puerto Rico is a U.S. Commonwealth).
> 
> Perhaps the email messages ended up in Nick's junk mail/spam folder due to being from a "foreign" email address? And FYI, most email clients are set to automatically discard these messages after a certain time period, so you might miss them entirely if your junk/spam folder is not checked frequently.
> 
> Roughly 45% of my clients are foreign (Europe, Japan, Sweden, etc.) and I always need to check my email spam/junk mail folder as often as my regular inbox so that I do not overlook/miss time-sensitive emails from important clients and/or their associates. If I send an email and do not receive a response within a reasonable time period, my next action is to make a phone call, which _should_ be upheld as the most direct and timely form of business communication.
> 
> Still, if you can't get back to customers in a reasonable amount of time who've contacted you by phone/voicemail, you need to hire some help, even an intern, to make that a priority. Business 101. A business without reliable, consistent communication is not worth doing business with, no matter how good the product, and, no matter how "good" or "nicest guy in the world" the owner/operator may be.
> 
> On Stereo _Integrity's_ voicemail outgoing message, does it say to "please contact us via email at [email protected] if you are having difficulty reaching us" ??? If not, I would at least add that to the outgoing voicemail message, and make it a point to check your email spam/junk mails frequently.
> 
> Nick, to be honest, I have REALLY been wanting to try these subs!...who wouldn't with all of the positive reviews here?! But it's (seemingly) small things like this that cause hesitation, and, however slight, a bit of concern. I realize that the folks here who already have the product in hand and have had past communication with you have no cause for alarm. BUT, for potential new customers, this _may_ have a huge impact.
> 
> I'm not saying that the following has actually occurred, or should occur, because of this one incident, but you have to consider the possibility that you may have just lost more than this one customer's business. Every singular interaction can affect your business exponentially. Unfortunately, I have learned this the hard way directly through my own business operations. Perhaps this fellow is a respected member of the largest car audio club or group in Puerto Rico? This group may have all been excited and interested to try/buy your products. Do you think they are still as interested or enthusiastic? Will they now ever have the desire or opportunity to hear your product(s) firsthand, and then make a purchase decision? Did this negative interaction just eliminate the potential for a flood of new orders from a new, untapped market or region? ...all hypothetical, but consider it.
> 
> Yes, phone correspondence takes valuable time. But you can minimise this by prioritizing your responses. Without hesitation, respond to customers with current/pending orders first and foremost. Then get back to potential customers who are seeking product information/installation advice as your time permits, and/or direct them to an extensive FAQ page on your web site, which you might also mention on your outgoing voice message system.
> 
> Just my .02 as another business owner, and also as an enthusiastic consumer/addict of car audio products.  Botique car & home audio is obviously a difficult business, and I'd like to see companies and individuals with outstanding and truly valuable products succeed more than anything else. These days, quality products and services are for the most part plentiful, and prices/competition are stiff. So who will earn my business? And what differentiates a decent company from a great one? Customer Service.
> 
> P.S. Viva El Yunque y El Coqui!


If us refunding a customer their purchase makes you "hesitate" then I suggest you do not purchase one of our products. This is the only information you have been reading which is from the one customer with only their side of the situation. If you have already taken sides there is nothing I can do.

That is a good note about the voice mail and I will change the voice mail to advise customers to email us if we do not respond to their phone call.


----------



## Canada1869

Figured I'd post this in here rather than start another thread.

I currently have 2 Alpine SWR 8's in a LAB Slapbox getting 600 watts from an Alpine PDX M6. Personally I think they sound quite good but the box takes up so much room in the back of my SUV it makes it difficult to fit camping/ski gear.

I've been looking at getting a BM mkIV mainly due to the smaller box size requirements but also because of the rave reviews the drivers seem to get on here. What I'm wondering is will I be sacrificing output by going from the 2 Alpines to 1 BM mkIV? I'm mainly interested in SQ, but I do like a bit of bass . The rest of my system consists of Dynaudio MW162`s and Vifa NE25 tweeters (until the KAXBLTWT tweeters get done  ) active powered by an Alpine PDX F6.

I modeled my current setup vs the BM mkIV in winISD, but I'm not quite sure how to interpret the results. The Alpines look much flatter, but it looks like the SI will dig a bit deeper. I know it's better to listen to both and decide which I prefer, but I don't have access to one of the SI drivers to test it out. Can anyone impart any wisdom here?


----------



## r000z

tjswarbrick said:


> r000z:
> Looks very close: 3X13X24 = 936 / 1728 = .542, less .05 displacement gives you .492 ft^3. Which is well within Nick's recommended volume.
> You're only using 1/2" thick material? If fabbing in MDF I'd go thicker. I like 3/4" sides and back with a 1" front for a sub, but I don't know all your space constraints.
> I'd also see if I could make it a bit deeper - .3" is getting close to tolerance limits with normal garage tools, especially if it's your first enclosure. And you won't have flexibility to flush mount if you choose. Plus, where's the BlackHoleStuff / Polyfill gonna go???
> 
> Nice!


Argh!! I totally read their displacement as .005 LOL! Okay, that makes a lot more sense, and now I can make the box a little bit bigger hehe. 

At the moment, in my basement lays a 4'x8' sheet of 1/2" MDF so I'd prefer to use that since I already have it in my possession! 

When you say flush mount, do you mean that the subwoofer won't stick out? Wouldn't I just add another 1/2" MDF on top to make it flush, therefore making the "top" face/layer an 1" whereas everywhere else, it would remain at the 1/2".

Okay, so with the new displacement of .05", the new specs are as follows: 

3.5 x 14 x 22 to come up with 1078/1728 = .624 - .05 = .574 ft3

Attached is a picture of how I guess it would sound in that enclosure (first time using WinISD) :










Last question, since I'm using 1/2 MDF should I just layer up in the front where the subwoofer will be mounted? I am already leaning towards that I should, I would like a confirmation if possible. THank you


----------



## CDT FAN

I understand and appreciate both side of the customer satisfaction agreement, but one thing I have learned over the years is that some customers/relationships aren't worth the hassle. If someone is going to be demanding and hard to please, it's not worth wasting time with them. It goes the other direction in dealing with a company too. Just get/give the refund and move on. I think the refund was the easiest and quickest way to resolve the problem.


----------



## tjswarbrick

r000z said:


> Last question, since I'm using 1/2 MDF should I just layer up in the front where the subwoofer will be mounted? I am already leaning towards that I should, I would like a confirmation if possible. THank you


Yep. Some wood glue, firm pressure, and a few screws and you'll be all set. 

My most recent one, I mounted a 1" MDF ring to 1/2" birch ply; previous one I layered 2 1" MDF panels together. Both are way overkill, but solid like rock.

As for flush mounting, I'm not sure if you'll be firing up or down, or how much clearance you'll have. I like to recess the face about 1/4", just deep enough to slip the frame inside and have it sit flush with the front panel. Just looks cleaner to me. But it does make removal a little more challenging, and doesn't leave a spot to attach a grille. And it's one more step in the machining process. So you'll have to decide for yourself whether or not to go that way.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Canada1869 said:


> Figured I'd post this in here rather than start another thread.
> 
> I currently have 2 Alpine SWR 8's in a LAB Slapbox getting 600 watts from an Alpine PDX M6. Personally I think they sound quite good but the box takes up so much room in the back of my SUV it makes it difficult to fit camping/ski gear.
> 
> I've been looking at getting a BM mkIV mainly due to the smaller box size requirements but also because of the rave reviews the drivers seem to get on here. What I'm wondering is will I be sacrificing output by going from the 2 Alpines to 1 BM mkIV? I'm mainly interested in SQ, but I do like a bit of bass . The rest of my system consists of Dynaudio MW162`s and Vifa NE25 tweeters (until the KAXBLTWT tweeters get done  ) active powered by an Alpine PDX F6.
> 
> I modeled my current setup vs the BM mkIV in winISD, but I'm not quite sure how to interpret the results. The Alpines look much flatter, but it looks like the SI will dig a bit deeper. I know it's better to listen to both and decide which I prefer, but I don't have access to one of the SI drivers to test it out. Can anyone impart any wisdom here?


You have to aske yourself what do you really want. Making a comment of you want SQ but you do "like a bit of bass" makes one lend towards SPL versus actual low disrotion bass. If you are after a response of "holy crap, I heard you coming from a mile down the road" please do not attempt to purchase a BM mkIV subwoofer. If your target bandwidth is one octave (80 Hz to 40 Hz) you should not be looking into a BM mkIV.


----------



## bbfoto

CDT FAN said:


> I understand and appreciate both side of the customer satisfaction agreement, but one thing I have learned over the years is that some customers/relationships aren't worth the hassle. If someone is going to be demanding and hard to please, it's not worth wasting time with them. It goes the other direction in dealing with a company too. Just get/give the refund and move on. I think the refund was the easiest and quickest way to resolve the problem.


Yes. Sometimes this is definitely the case. And, Nick, it is good of course to hear both sides of the story.

I really didn't want to drag this on, but I will because IMHO it is very important for the success of Nick's business and I honestly want to see him prosper. I've benefitted way more from constructive criticism in my personal and business life than I ever have from receiving general praise or accolades, so here' goes...

You cannot run a legitimate and successful business without answering the phone! Yes, you can do the majority of your day-to-day, non-time sensitive communication via email, and for this it is generally the most efficient way to communicate. But, when there is a sensitive issue or a problem that needs to be dealt with quickly and courteously, you have to pick up the phone!

Emails are great, but when I need a quick solution, my vendor or client has to be available and willing to solve my problem or answer an important, timely question via telephone. In other words, they have to be there for me in those few but important instances where I need them to resolve an issue (and I need to provide the same courtesy to them) or I am moving on, and I'm sure they will, too!

Question...Would this problem have even developed, and/or would this guy have needed to become a "difficult customer" in the first place, if Nick had just answered the phone and/or returned the customer's vm with 5 minutes of his time in order to resolve the questions or issues???

Going back & forth...and back & forth via a multitude of emails is NOT an efficient way to communicate under these circumstances, where it is time-sensitive, and especially when the customer is in another time zone and country. A phone call is quick and efficient...9 times out of 10 it is "problem solved" in a matter of minutes...and back to work you go.

Nick, are you honestly going to put the blame on the customer for trying to communicate with you in the most direct and timely manner available?!?! Why would anyone consider emailing in this circumstance when that provides no guarantee or indication of WHEN you will see it and respond? I'm sorry, but yeah, I'm going to take his side this time, unless you explicitly told him from your first communication with him regarding the order that EMAIL is the ONLY way to contact you, which IMO is ludicrous.

And you seem to have plenty of time to post here in multiple threads (which of course I am glad that you do), but you can't take or return your customer's phone calls first??? Sorry, but your priorities are @ss backwards, amigo.

I can see where a request to remove the Signature Confirmation for the delivery _might_ put up a red flag. I do A LOT of shipping to my customers as well. At the same time, the customer may have a perfectly legitimate reason for the request. For instance, I request "No Signature Required" for nearly all the deliveries to my home because, #1. I am rarely at home at the time when most delivery services make their drops in my area. #2 My main residence is on 10 acres in a rural area and I have horses with a gated, 350ft long driveway. #3 I'm often in my workshop using power tools or out working on the far side of the property, etc. #4 I live in a relatively "safe" area and would rather receive the package on time instead of having to worry about being there to sign for it the next day that they come to deliver. #5. Because of #2, & #3 above, most times I will never hear or know when the UPS/Fedex/DHL drivers arrive. I do have a sign on the gate instructing the driver that it is okay to leave packages, and/or to honk their horn and call me if they have a question.

In addition, I am not basing my "hesitation" on just this one instance, or because you graciously refunded the customer's money. My hesitation is solely based on your stance regarding what you consider to be acceptable communication practices. There have been other posts and threads here where communication was stated to be an issue, and you even admitted to not seeing another customer's email in time because it was in your email junk or spam folder.

Perhaps you're right, I should not consider the purchase of your products. But I really would like to because I see real quality, outstanding performance, and exceptional value in them. I'm just afraid that I am not alone on the communication front, and that you are losing more customers than you may actually realize. Though I could be completely wrong, and often times I am, so there's that.

One last Question...Does your ISP and or web server automatically let ALL email come through to your Inbox with absolutely no security filtering? Due to security risks, viruses, and phishing, most ISPs or web hosting services will never allow this. You generally have no control of what _new_ emails end up in the spam/junk mail folder, until after you peruse them and mark them as safe. Therefore you must be diligent in checking there for legitimate emails. Email addresses with foreign or questionable I.P. addresses are the first to be flagged as spam.

I would seriously consider hiring a niece or nephew, or a free intern that is interested in learning about speaker design and home or car audio, or anybody, to help you answer the phone and return voicemail and email. Effective and efficient communication is critical and the absolute first priority in operating any business, large or small. The quality of your communication is directly proportionate to your sales, for there are no sales without it. Managing and prioritizing your communications with customers and potential customers will yield the largest ROI you could ever imagine, and acquiring someone to perform this task would also drastically help to free up your time to manage and perform other critical tasks that require your unique and special skill set.

Sorry if my tact is a bit harsh and direct. Best of luck.


----------



## Canada1869

Electrodynamic said:


> You have to aske yourself what do you really want. Making a comment of you want SQ but you do "like a bit of bass" makes one lend towards SPL versus actual low disrotion bass. If you are after a response of "holy crap, I heard you coming from a mile down the road" please do not attempt to purchase a BM mkIV subwoofer. If your target bandwidth is one octave (80 Hz to 40 Hz) you should not be looking into a BM mkIV.


I appreciate the reply, however in my opinion it comes off a bit condescending. It seems you decided all I want is a one note wonder and that your product isn't for me. I want to be able to reproduce music accurately in my vehicle and I don`t feel the Alpines are currently doing that in the lower octaves. I`m no stranger to what low distortion bass sounds like. I`m running dual SVS subs in my home theater and they reproduce the low notes of music effortlessly even at higher volumes.

Don`t get me wrong, it`s not often that someone interested in a product can post a question and get an answer direct from the designer of that product within minutes. I think it is fantastic that you take the time to answer all of the questions that have been asked on here. That points to a high level of customer service. Perhaps I hopped into this thread in the middle of a heated discussion about an order gone awry and I struck a nerve by asking a question that has been answered many times.

Maybe I didn`t explain question well enough but I guess what I was trying to ascertain was if I should look at getting 2 of your subs or just 1 to get the same level of output I currently get. I want to level match with my Dynaudio`s, but I find the Alpines can`t do that at higher volumes. To my ears it sounds like the Alpines lose their composure when pushed too much. 

Logically, I would think the two 8`s would expect to produce less output when compared to the mkIV just due to cone area. However, when I modeled things up in winISD it looked like there would be less output from a single BM mKIV so I thought hey, maybe I should buy two. I was hoping for a little advice of how to interpret the results I was seeing since I don`t have a way to listen to your product before buying it.


----------



## sirbOOm

Canada1869 said:


> I appreciate the reply, however in my opinion it comes off a bit condescending. It seems you decided all I want is a one note wonder and that your product isn't for me. I want to be able to reproduce music accurately in my vehicle and I don`t feel the Alpines are currently doing that in the lower octaves. I`m no stranger to what low distortion bass sounds like. I`m running dual SVS subs in my home theater and they reproduce the low notes of music effortlessly even at higher volumes.
> 
> Don`t get me wrong, it`s not often that someone interested in a product can post a question and get an answer direct from the designer of that product within minutes. I think it is fantastic that you take the time to answer all of the questions that have been asked on here. That points to a high level of customer service. Perhaps I hopped into this thread in the middle of a heated discussion about an order gone awry and I struck a nerve by asking a question that has been answered many times.
> 
> Maybe I didn`t explain question well enough but I guess what I was trying to ascertain was if I should look at getting 2 of your subs or just 1 to get the same level of output I currently get. I want to level match with my Dynaudio`s, but I find the Alpines can`t do that at higher volumes. To my ears it sounds like the Alpines lose their composure when pushed too much.
> 
> Logically, I would think the two 8`s would expect to produce less output when compared to the mkIV just due to cone area. However, when I modeled things up in winISD it looked like there would be less output from a single BM mKIV so I thought hey, maybe I should buy two. I was hoping for a little advice of how to interpret the results I was seeing since I don`t have a way to listen to your product before buying it.


Two of these subs will cover rap music and the "but I like my bass" folks like me just fine. One will do it if you can put it in the front of your car. 

With two, I had the lady in the car in front me me dancing last week. It's not chest crushing bass but more of an envelope around you.


----------



## Canada1869

sirbOOm said:


> Two of these subs will cover rap music and the "but I like my bass" folks like me just fine. One will do it if you can put it in the front of your car.
> 
> With two, I had the lady in the car in front me me dancing last week. It's not chest crushing bass but more of an envelope around you.


Thanks, I appreciate the reply. This sounds exactly like what I`m looking for.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Canada in your case I would do two just because you have the room. I would do two myself if I wasn't putting them in the front. That said, putting them up front doesn't always equal more output. In the corner of the trunk, I get 6 more dB of output than I do up front, with the same power. However the response with it in the trunk is much more ragged and it rings like crazy compared to the response with it up front.


----------



## rton20s

Just one comment on bbfoto's dissertation on customer service. 

While I do believe communication by phone is critical, there are times when you absolutely want communication to take place in some written form. I know in my business, there are times when a consultant or client will request phone communication and my response will be via email, but I will include in the email to contact by phone if there are any additional questions. Other times, there will be a phone call but it will be followed by an email summarizing the contents of our verbal communication. 

I am not implying that Nick was trying to route all communication with "junglerc" through email because he saw a potential problem. Only two people know exactly what was communicated between them. But, I do understand Nick's tendency to route as much communication as possible through a written format. Sometimes you just have to CYA.


----------



## bbfoto

rton20s said:


> Just one comment on bbfoto's dissertation on customer service.
> 
> While I do believe communication by phone is critical, there are times when you absolutely want communication to take place in some written form. I know in my business, there are times when a consultant or client will request phone communication and my response will be via email, but I will include in the email to contact by phone if there are any additional questions. Other times, there will be a phone call but it will be followed by an email summarizing the contents of our verbal communication.
> 
> I am not implying that Nick was trying to route all communication with "junglerc" through email because he saw a potential problem. Only two people know exactly what was communicated between them. But, I do understand Nick's tendency to route as much communication as possible through a written format. Sometimes you just have to CYA.




Absolutely a great point! Written confirmation is a necessity for the reasons you stated. Always back up a the details of a phone convo with a time-stamped email, especially if there are specific terms or requirements that are not "standard" or which deviate from your normal M.O. ...That shouldn't require more than a few minutes.

Especially for international customers, a phone convo is just "par for the course" in my business. It puts a distant, "invisible" foreign customer at ease when he or she knows that there is a real human being who cares behind that keyboard, and that you are actually quickly available if a problem were to arise at the last minute. It's important due to (in my case) the 9 hour difference in time zones between PDT and Europe for instance. And some time zones are a full day ahead of us, such as in Japan or with my family in Australia...I'm always a day late when sending birthday wishes out! 

If the telephone conversation was regarding an order, I would assume that all of the details of the convo and the transaction terms were automatically included in the email invoice, P.O., or billing statement.

I just want to put it out there that after all of my ranting, it's most likely that 99% of us would not experience any problem with our orders from SI or with Nick's customer service. I just tend to make a big, big deal out of seemingly small things when I've learned from firsthand experience how much of an impact some things _might_ have. I've never met Nick, but honestly have the gut feeling that he is really "good people" as I'm sure that most of you who have met him would agree, and also due to his involvement here on DIYMA and at Jason Bertholomey's GTGs, etc.

Nick is another very talented individual here that is just trying to do something that he truly loves and make a decent living from it, and I applaud him for that, and am truly excited about the products that he's creating and offering to us at such a good value. I've personally had to struggle with learning how to provide good customer service and business practices in general. Artists, photographers, and craftsmen, or any creative or technical type, tends to be "not so hot" when it comes to the business side of things. Managing the incredible number of tasks necessary to sustain your business, while at the same time remaining creative, enthusiastic, and motivated can be daunting. Owning and running a business really is a 24/7/365 job and takes a great deal of energy and focus, but I wouldn't have it any other way.

So I know that I come off as being just _slightly_ overboard and critical with my "advice", but it's just my way of paying it forward, as sh!tty as it may seem.


----------



## captainobvious

Canada1869 said:


> I appreciate the reply, however in my opinion it comes off a bit condescending. It seems you decided all I want is a one note wonder and that your product isn't for me. I want to be able to reproduce music accurately in my vehicle and I don`t feel the Alpines are currently doing that in the lower octaves. I`m no stranger to what low distortion bass sounds like. I`m running dual SVS subs in my home theater and they reproduce the low notes of music effortlessly even at higher volumes.
> 
> Don`t get me wrong, it`s not often that someone interested in a product can post a question and get an answer direct from the designer of that product within minutes. I think it is fantastic that you take the time to answer all of the questions that have been asked on here. That points to a high level of customer service. Perhaps I hopped into this thread in the middle of a heated discussion about an order gone awry and I struck a nerve by asking a question that has been answered many times.
> 
> Maybe I didn`t explain question well enough but I guess what I was trying to ascertain was if I should look at getting 2 of your subs or just 1 to get the same level of output I currently get. I want to level match with my Dynaudio`s, but I find the Alpines can`t do that at higher volumes. To my ears it sounds like the Alpines lose their composure when pushed too much.
> 
> Logically, I would think the two 8`s would expect to produce less output when compared to the mkIV just due to cone area. However, when I modeled things up in winISD it looked like there would be less output from a single BM mKIV so I thought hey, maybe I should buy two. I was hoping for a little advice of how to interpret the results I was seeing since I don`t have a way to listen to your product before buying it.


I would recommend doing the pair if you have the space.

Subwoofers with more distortion sound "louder" to the ear and sometimes that may be pleasing for the listener. Nick's BM mkIV is a very low distortion, accurate driver. It will play to 20hz . I don't know of any other 12" shallow sub that can do that with anywhere near the small box size this sub is optimized for.
That said, if you want to be able to produce that clean response as you continue to drive up the volume, you'd be better served to add some cone area by having two of them vs one.


----------



## Alrojoca

MY only hesitation besides having to sell some items to get one of these, is the 2 ohm load

It makes you get 2 for the 400 W power handling since most mono amps are [email protected] and [email protected], if it was 4 ohm then it would be perfect with 400W handling. It seems like a waste for me to add a third amp just for one sub to run it @ 2ohms having over 700W @ 2 ohms available.
Either I get rid of one 4 channel amp or or get a 5 channel amp with at least 500-600W on the 5th channel just for this sub, I can go with a 2 amp set up only but then I will loose potential rear fill with the 2nd MS 4ch amp. 

Still better than the alpine R10 shallow at $600.00 although only needing .3cf


----------



## Canada1869

captainobvious said:


> I would recommend doing the pair if you have the space.
> 
> Subwoofers with more distortion sound "louder" to the ear and sometimes that may be pleasing for the listener. Nick's BM mkIV is a very low distortion, accurate driver. It will play to 20hz . I don't know of any other 12" shallow sub that can do that with anywhere near the small box size this sub is optimized for.
> That said, if you want to be able to produce that clean response as you continue to drive up the volume, you'd be better served to add some cone area by having two of them vs one.


Thanks, it seems the consensus is to go with 2 subs. I think that's exactly what I'm going to do. Unfortunately, I don't have room put put them up front so the hatch area it is.


----------



## Old Skewl

Canada1869 said:


> Thanks, it seems the consensus is to go with 2 subs. I think that's exactly what I'm going to do. Unfortunately, I don't have room put put them up front so the hatch area it is.


Obviously if you have the money and space you won't regret going with 2. I was running a single Alpine Type R 8 in their ported box on 350 watts, also tried my single Sundown SD2-10 sealed on 500 watts. After less than an hour of run time on my single sealed BM MKIV, I am very happy with the overall sound and output,(and I have been taking it easy since it is still breaking in and I have a box issue - I hope). It definitely has enough output. 2 would be incredible.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Alrojoca said:


> MY only hesitation besides having to sell some items to get one of these, is the 2 ohm load
> 
> It makes you get 2 for the 400 W power handling since most mono amps are [email protected] and [email protected]


???
JBL GTO-501EZ 500W @ 2Ohm;
JBL GX A3001: 300W @ 2Ohm;
JL JX500/1D: 500W @ 2Ohm;
JL XD300/1v2: 300W @ 2Ohm;
Alpine MRX-M55: 550W @ 2Ohm;
Focal FS 1.350: 350W @ 2Ohm;

And don't forget the 5-channels:
Alpine PDR-V75 with 350W mono;
JL XD700/5v3 with 300W mono;
and JBL GTO-5EZ with 500W mono.
For example.

Many more, at all prices and sizes. Take a look!
Or run one of your MS-A1004's bridged to each voice coil.
Tons of options.


----------



## Alrojoca

tjswarbrick said:


> ???
> JBL GTO-501EZ 500W @ 2Ohm;
> JBL GX A3001: 300W @ 2Ohm;
> JL JX500/1D: 500W @ 2Ohm;
> JL XD300/1v2: 300W @ 2Ohm;
> Alpine MRX-M55: 550W @ 2Ohm;
> Focal FS 1.350: 350W @ 2Ohm;
> 
> And don't forget the 5-channels:
> Alpine PDR-V75 with 350W mono;
> JL XD700/5v3 with 300W mono;
> and JBL GTO-5EZ with 500W mono.
> For example.
> 
> Many more, at all prices and sizes. Take a look!
> Or run one of your MS-A1004's bridged to each voice coil.
> Tons of options.


Thanks, I was trying to work with what I had. I have a Kappa 5ch, [email protected] ohms, I have a brand new Kenwood mono Amp 1 ohm stable claimed 900W @ 2ohms, Also a Kappa 1, [email protected] and [email protected] They all are sort of big for my space if I decide to keep 3 amps. 

I was looking at that Kenwood 5 ch refurb with 500 W they had for 200 but they are not looking for trades.


----------



## bbfoto

Alrojoca said:


> MY only hesitation besides having to sell some items to get one of these, is the 2 ohm load
> 
> It makes you get 2 for the 400 W power handling since most mono amps are [email protected] and [email protected], if it was 4 ohm then it would be perfect with 400W handling. It seems like a waste for me to add a third amp just for one sub to run it @ 2ohms having over 700W @ 2 ohms available.
> Either I get rid of one 4 channel amp or or get a 5 channel amp with at least 500-600W on the 5th channel just for this sub, I can go with a 2 amp set up only but then I will loose potential rear fill with the 2nd MS 4ch amp.
> 
> Still better than the alpine R10 shallow at $600.00 although only needing .3cf


It may seem that way, but honestly if you keep your amp's gain setting at a lowish value and also the Subwoofer level from your head unit or processor low, that subwoofer will never even come close to seeing the full 700-800 *available* watts @ 2-Ohms. If you're really worried about it, you can put a DMM on the amps subwoofer output and measure the voltage at the terminals while playing a test tone to determine the actual wattage/output to your sub. I don't think that it's an issue. Go for it.


----------



## Alrojoca

bbfoto said:


> It may seem that way, but honestly if you keep your amp's gain setting at a lowish value and also the Subwoofer level from your head unit or processor low, that subwoofer will never even come close to seeing the full 800 watts. I don't think that it's an issue. Go for it.



Yes absolutely, No issues setting the gains at all. My issue was room for the existing amps I have, or debating over a 3rd amp just for one sub @400Watts, I just wished the sub will handle more just for extra headroom and power, but since I do not listen to rap, one @400 may be fine for the music I play based on what has been said so far


----------



## LaserSVT

Canada1869 said:


> Thanks, it seems the consensus is to go with 2 subs. I think that's exactly what I'm going to do. Unfortunately, I don't have room put put them up front so the hatch area it is.


I was very happy with one. Two allows my inner bass head to come out every now and then. Was listening to Latch "Disclosure" on the way home and was vibrating my brain around. LOL

They are louder than quite a few regular 12" $250 price range subs. Thing is nothing sounds like them. As many have said, ultra low distortion and seamless integration.


----------



## tbomb

I am going to echo Aljoroca's concerns as I am running the same amps.. I really dont want to change my amplification as they fit my car/current application perfectly. I am also running them off an MS8. I am thinking hard about picking one of these up and completely revamping everything. I have a set of the Pioneer stage 4 comps sitting on a shelf. Thinking of ditching the JBL speakers and going with 3way Pioneer setup wit no center and this sub. I do like my current setup. And I like things to match (silly i know). But I think that change would sound great. Long post short, do i attempt to run the BMIV at 2 ohms (800ish watts) or 8 ohms (theoretically 250)?


----------



## bdmach1

All this talk has got me questioning if I should get 2 of these now...


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

2 ohms and keep the gain reasonable.


----------



## bbfoto

bbfoto said:


> It may seem that way, but honestly if you keep your amp's gain setting at a lowish value and also the Subwoofer level from your head unit or processor low, that subwoofer will never even come close to seeing the full 700-800 *available* watts @ 2-Ohms. I don't think that it's an issue. Go for it.





Alrojoca said:


> Yes absolutely, No issues setting the gains at all. My issue was room for the existing amps I have, or debating over a 3rd amp just for one sub @400Watts, I just wished the sub will handle more just for extra headroom and power, but since I do not listen to rap, one @400 may be fine for the music I play based on what has been said so far


Ahh...gotcha. In similar circumstances, if I'm all set amp-wise except that I'd like to have just 2 more channels for rear fill, I'll just add a tiny 2-channel mini amp such as the Pioneer PRS-D800 or NVX Micro-V series that can be tucked away almost anywhere...under the dash, etc. But that's extra money that you don't want to spend. There are a few other small, inexpensive amps as well that won't break the bank. You can bridge the Pioneer to power a ~300w subwoofer if you'd like as well...would be great if it was just 100w more powerful though.


----------



## LaserSVT

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> 2 ohms and keep the gain reasonable.


+1

500watts (JL 500/1) was too much for one sub if I pushed it too hard. Sending 250 to each sub and I have yet to hear any distortion or any audible coloration due to output. They easily keep up (@ 9db attenuation) with my mids and tweeters that see 150 watts and 75 watts respectively.


----------



## bbfoto

bdmach1 said:


> All this talk has got me questioning if I should get 2 of these now...


I've been itching to pull the trigger on 2 of these as well! But I don't have an immediate use for them. And I doubt that Nick would sell anything to me at this point anyway! :blush:


----------



## tbomb

LaserSVT said:


> +1
> 
> 500watts (JL 500/1) was too much for one sub if I pushed it too hard. Sending 250 to each sub and I have yet to hear any distortion or any audible coloration due to output. They easily keep up (@ 9db attenuation) with my mids and tweeters that see 150 watts and 75 watts respectively.


this is what i was getting at. If I wire it at 8 ohms, it should receive roughly 250 watts. Based on what else i have read, that should be fine for this sub. right?


----------



## Alrojoca

I think my situation besides impedance, power handling amp matching or amp size placement could be even easier if a 10" version is available.


In both areas available is possible that I would end up throwing away MDF, building a box that may not fit due to odd shapes, or the sub it'self will not have enough volume or space to fit in the box for the only 2 locations I have available. A fiberglass box may be the best option, or an Alpine SWR T10 if I can get it with my discount for under $280


----------



## 2010hummerguy

SWR-T10 performance is extremely disappointing. You'd be better off with the Earthquake SWS-10X for that size.


----------



## Alrojoca

Mmm I checked a few places for reviews and only 1 out 12 were disappointed the only bad ones saying lots of power was needed for it, I know these can't be compared in bass and sound, this shallow sub thing simply has triggered some attention to try some possibilities 

I guess it's worth the effort with this SI BM sub. As usual in car audio it is very common to be in tough situations matching components and making sacrifices, extra effort and cash to make things work using, trading or selling what we have to make it work.

With a maximum top box D of 4.5" and pushing it since it should be 4" minus the 
1.5 " total added since each side has .75" thickness of MDF it leaves 2.5"-3" this sub needs 3.5" plus some clearance I assume, no way I can place it there being a 12" in a 13" H box even if I made it as wide as possible to make the suggested volume


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Bought one. Got it home, unboxed this beautiful piece.

After talking with Lazer and a few others and debating back and forth I couldn't take it any more. Made the order for the second one and changed a large part of my original plan to facilitate two of these.

First one took I think two days before it was shipped. One I ordered today has already left and headed this way.

Talked with Rick Paul today about running two of them and we are both completely stoked to get this build together and hear what these things can do.

Thanks, Nick for building these. Looking forward to enjoying them.


----------



## PatFitz9

I love these subs. I have two and they're great. The box is comically small and with two, I feel like I'm not sacrificing much output compared to a single 12 of the same power. I don't have a car to use them in now, but I just can't bring myself to sell them


----------



## Electrodynamic

Alrojoca said:


> Mmm I checked a few places for reviews and only 1 out 12 were disappointed the only bad ones saying lots of power was needed for it, I know these can't be compared in bass and sound, this shallow sub thing simply has triggered some attention to try some possibilities
> 
> I guess it's worth the effort with this SI BM sub. As usual in car audio it is very common to be in tough situations matching components and making sacrifices, extra effort and cash to make things work using, trading or selling what we have to make it work.
> 
> With a maximum top box D of 4.5" and pushing it since it should be 4" minus the
> 1.5 " total added since each side has .75" thickness of MDF it leaves 2.5"-3" this sub needs 3.5" plus some clearance I assume, no way I can place it there being a 12" in a 13" H box even if I made it as wide as possible to make the suggested volume


Your assumptions are not correct. The BM mkIV subwoofer only needs 3.2" of top mount mounting depth, not the 3.5+" you assumed. Technical information is available on our web page.


----------



## Alrojoca

I'm still considering this after some of my listings in the classifieds move.

Any performance issues up firing versus down firing? What would be optimal?


----------



## Old Skewl

I finally got my single BM MKIV mounted in an AudioEnhancers truck box. I figured since LaserSVT was happy with his undersear Silverado box, I would give it a try.

CSP12 Subwoofer Enclosure - Audio Enhancers

They came as a pair in case I want to add a second one later and is lying on its back with the woofer facing up. Also if I need to remove it its a pretty small box. At 0.65 cu. ft. minus the driver it is almost the perfect size. I did add about 1/3lb of poly-fill and it sounds wonderful. I am going to need to readjust my gains as the woofer has gotten much louder over the last week and I have my EQ cutting about 4db in the sub range. Honestly 1 is plenty in my Ext Cab truck, but if I get greedy or deaf I may add a second one for effortless bass. Thanks Nick! Oh BTW my previous vibration was caused by the Pioneer box combo. It's all good now. I'll take a pic tomorrow to add to the thread.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Alrojoca said:


> I'm still considering this after some of my listings in the classifieds move.
> 
> Any performance issues up firing versus down firing? What would be optimal?


Either works fine as the driver has no issues with sag. Forward, upward, downward, it doesn't matter which way you mount the woofer. :beerchug:


----------



## LaserSVT

Glad so many people are getting to experience this subwoofer. Its my all time favorite 12".
And yeah, they get louder after 20ish hours of use. I have had to readjust the system a few times as they broke in. LOL


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Anyone have any feedback on how much space needs to be available underneath in a downfire scenario?


----------



## LaserSVT

I have 1.5" under mine.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Gomer Pilot said:


> Anyone have any feedback on how much space needs to be available underneath in a downfire scenario?


As long as the back of the basket isn't touching the back of the enclosure you will be fine. The mesh screens on the back of the basket are curved so even if you have 0.1" behind the back of the basket those vents will still be able to breathe. However, I would leave at least 0.25" behind the pole vent if possible.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Nick,

I got that part off of the specs. I meant underneath the box to allow for excursion. I know these don't have issues with sag, but want to make sure I'm taking care of them and not subjecting them to unneeded abuse.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Oh ok. As long as you leave at least 0.5" in front of the top of the surround you will be good.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Thanks!


----------



## Old Skewl

Here are a few pics of the BM MKIV in one of the Audio enhancers truck boxes I linked in the above post. These are designed to go behind the seat of standard cab trucks but fit nice in 99-06 GM ext cab trucks lying on their back





























Sent from my iphone using Tap


----------



## evangojason

Loving my BM mkIV's








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Coppertone

That is BEAUTIFUL...............


----------



## WhiteL02

WOW!!!!!


----------



## evangojason

Thanks!


----------



## Electrodynamic

evangojason said:


> Loving my BM mkIV's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Wow! That looks awesome! :beerchug:


----------



## CDT FAN

That does look nice. You could pour some shipping peanuts back there and crank up the tunes and it would look like a popcorn machine.


----------



## tjswarbrick

evangojason said:


> Loving my BM mkIV's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Very clean!

If the BM MKIV's and Zapco's are in the well, what's behind all those blue grilles?


----------



## evangojason

Thanks, these subs sound amazing and they love that Zapco Z3k (at 4 ohms 900w). Very clean, smooth, blend extremely well, handle the very low end with ease, and these two have no problems shaking and rattling the hell out of the car when ask to and still sound incredible doing it. These subs are easily one of my favorites along with the Hybrid Audio Technology Clarus C15 and Image Dynamics IDmax12.


----------



## evangojason

Nothing behind the grills, just cosmetic. Planning on adding some LEDs and Logos down the line.


----------



## Old Skewl

Very clean. Love it!


----------



## sundownz

evangojason said:


> Loving my BM mkIV's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Great looking install !


----------



## aznlunatic

Anyone know if they will offer free shipping again? I would immediately pick up two if shipping was free...


----------



## McKinneyMike

aznlunatic said:


> Anyone know if they will offer free shipping again? I would immediately pick up two if shipping was free...


I would never say never, but given the price reduction I doubt it.


----------



## aznlunatic

Just bought two, I'm coming from a 12in Image Dynamis IDMAX. Hope i wont be dissapointed. They sounded great in my friends ford f-150 with both of them down-firing under the rear seats. I have a bigger cabin in my 2011 toyota camry and hope they get get just as loud in the f-150 ( loud as in i can hear the bass on the free way with all the road noise, not shake all the windows loud )


----------



## #1BigMike

any body have these in a 2013 ford f150 super crew under seat? Please send pics to my email. Would like to check it out.


----------



## brumledb

Just ordered a pair of these for my 2014 Sierra crewcab. Now the hard part.. waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Where you at in Louisiana? I come here for work every other week and could let you hear my setup if it's convenient.


----------



## brumledb

That'd be pretty awesome but I doubt you come up this way. I'm in Monroe which is north Louisiana.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Yeah, little bit far!


----------



## #1BigMike

How do these compare to the JL 10TW3?

*and yes i know i am asking about a 10" vs 12". Just want to know if there is a major sq/audible difference? I am really contemplating on buying a set.


----------



## Alrojoca

#1BigMike said:


> How do these compare to the JL 10TW3?
> 
> *and yes i know i am asking about a 10" vs 12". Just want to know if there is a major sq/audible difference? I am really contemplating on buying a set.


I still have not heard either, based on what I've read, this 12" sub, plays low and better than many good SQ 12" subs, not just shallow subs, and using only 0.5 cf of sealed space. .


----------



## Gomer Pilot

I haven't heard the 10TW3, but if you're talking about getting a pair I don't see how there could be any comparison. People who have heard mine have been shocked they are shallow subs. You will not be disappointed if you decide to go with the SI.


----------



## Black Rain

evangojason said:


> Loving my BM mkIV's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Jason, what power rating are giving each of the MKiVs? Or are they sharing power of the Zapco's?


----------



## offbrandracing

Has anyone had an out of box failure of a MkIV? My installer just wrapped up my install in my 911 but the woofer is bad. He left a message and sent email but just wanted to see if anyone else had a problem. 



Oh so close 



Thanks


----------



## Sodakrep

my understanding was that each woofer is hand tested before shipping to insure this does not happen. I hope that you can get your issues resolved with the speaker. Maybe it's something silly


----------



## Coppertone

Wow that's weird as I've purchased (3) and nothing but top notch quality was found with all of them. Don't get me wrong again nothing and no one is perfect, just wondering. Can you give us more details/ pictures of what you are referring to please ?


----------



## offbrandracing

I am sure it is something easy. No bashing here just oh so close...


----------



## Electrodynamic

offbrandracing said:


> Has anyone had an out of box failure of a MkIV? My installer just wrapped up my install in my 911 but the woofer is bad. He left a message and sent email but just wanted to see if anyone else had a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so close
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks





Sodakrep said:


> my understanding was that each woofer is hand tested before shipping to insure this does not happen. I hope that you can get your issues resolved with the speaker. Maybe it's something silly


Sodakrep is correct - I personally test each and every BM mkIV before I pack it up and ship it. Each BM mkIV undergoes a rigorous test of select frequencies to ensure the driver operates flawlessly over the entire bandwidth. Each driver is also taken up to 80% of peak stroke to make sure everything is Ok. I also make sure each voice coil has continuity and is within 10% DCR spec. There is zero chance of a DOA BM mkIV. Our warranty (_click this text to read our warranty_) outlines exactly what we cover and what we do not cover. More specifically we DO NOT COVER BLOWN COILS as blown voice coils are only a result of too much power being applied. Voice coils are not people - they can not get mad at you and just up and decide to stop working for no reason. If your installer blew the woofer when he was installing it he will need to pay for the repair. He also needs to send the woofer back to me so I can inspect it and see exactly what happened.


----------



## offbrandracing

Thanks Nick. I will order up a new one and get this one back to you for repair. Thank you


----------



## legend94

offbrandracing said:


> Has anyone had an out of box failure of a MkIV? My installer just wrapped up my install in my 911 but the woofer is bad. He left a message and sent email but just wanted to see if anyone else had a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so close
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Is this a well know install place? If they blew up the woofer I would be beyond pissed.


----------



## offbrandracing

He is the best and has done work for me for over 10 years. Just one of those things.


----------



## brumledb

This post seemed like as good of place as any to show off my new MKIV's.


----------



## offbrandracing

F250? Here is a pic of mine![


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. What type of vehicle is this please ?


----------



## brumledb

2014 Sierra Crewcab. 

What is yours in? Nice looking setup.


----------



## offbrandracing

Mine is a 08 911.


----------



## Coppertone

offbrandracing said:


> Mine is a 08 911.


That is one sweet looking enclosure.


----------



## seafish

Jeez you guys those are BOTH extremely nice installs of that sub!!!


----------



## seafish

Jeez you guys those are BOTH extremely nice installs of that sub…I'll bet they sound,or do I mean pound, so sweetly!!!

Do you have a build thread on the truck??


----------



## Gomer Pilot

How do you like them Brumledb? Looks like a good amount of space underneath the Sierra seat. Sound good firing up?


----------



## brumledb

seafish said:


> Jeez you guys those are BOTH extremely nice installs of that sub…I'll bet they sound,or do I mean pound, so sweetly!!!
> 
> Do you have a build thread on the truck??


No, I don't have a build log. I have several pictures but nothing nearly as extensive as what the build logs on here have. And I didn't install everything so I wasn't around to take pictures of the entire process. But here is a list of what was changed out:
Front: Alpine SPR-60C
Rear: Alpine SPR- 60
Subs: 2- MKIV's
Amps: Phoenix Gold Tantrum Series 400.4 and 500.2


----------



## brumledb

Gomer Pilot said:


> How do you like them Brumledb? Looks like a good amount of space underneath the Sierra seat. Sound good firing up?


I like them a lot. Everyone pretty much hit the nail on the head when they said these speakers aren't super loud but they dig deep and sound good doing it. I'm definitely glad I went with 2 of them though. I had a buddy ride in it today and he was impressed. He asked me "now who makes these again" 2 or 3 times. He has 2-12w6's in his truck. Those play way louder than these but they don't sound nearly as good either. 
I was actually surprised to see that my installers had them firing up. When I dropped it off I went through a whole litany of things I wanted done a certain way but never mentioned which way I wanted the subs firing. I guess I just assumed they would do downfire. But they sound good so all is well.


----------



## brumledb

My next step is to add a JBL- MS8.


----------



## Electrodynamic

offbrandracing said:


> Mine is a 08 911.


That is a really good looking enclosure, but it looks big for the woofer. The 0.5 ft^3 we recommend is a box that looks barely big enough to fit the woofer inside. He might have just done that design for looks but if all of that is enclosure volume it looks to be closer to 1 ft^3 instead of 0.5 ft^3. If the latter is true power handling will be reduced substantially. What is the internal volume of that good looking enclosure?


----------



## Alrojoca

I am alos curious about the volume of those boxes.

Very nice. One of them looks like a Volcano


----------



## brumledb

I am not sure what my enclosure volume ended up being. My box definitely looks a lot bigger than Old Skewl's box on page 17 of this thread though. When I dropped everything off I mentioned several times that these speakers only need 0.5-0.6 cf of air and I gave them the printed specs. I told them I wanted separate chambers at 0.6 cf. I wanted 0.6 cf because I knew I was only going to be giving them 250 RMS each. The guy who built my box does pretty good work, so I am going to say that if the box is bigger than 1.2 cf he did so for aesthetic purposes and there is a dead spot in the box.
I will however stop by and verify tomorrow.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Yours looks right Brumledb, I think he's referring to offbrandracing's box.


----------



## offbrandracing

It has fake sides to make it look nicer than a square box. Total volume is just over .5 cu ft. .


----------



## Gomer Pilot




----------



## Gomer Pilot

No idea why both images won't show up.


----------



## sirbOOm

You should do a paint hand print in the middle


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Ha, wasn't too concerned with the bottom since no one sees it. That would be funny though.


----------



## RC-NUT

Have you sold out of the mkIV's yet? You mentioned the $299 was to deplete the rest of your inventory. 

I may grab one if they are still available.


----------



## brumledb

I don't think he is. I just bought two a couple of weeks ago.

BM mk IV 12″ Subwoofer | Stereo Integrity


----------



## brumledb

^^^^^That's a link to the page you order from.


----------



## RC-NUT

Thanks man. ^


----------



## Electrodynamic

RC-NUT said:


> *Have you sold out of the mkIV's yet?* You mentioned the $299 was to deplete the rest of your inventory.
> 
> I may grab one if they are still available.


No we have not sold out of the mkIV's yet. When we are sold out of the mkIV's ordering for the mkIV's will no longer be available.


----------



## bamm-bamm

Electrodynamic,


Perhaps you can PM me, I want to purchase a BM MK IV before they sell out and get it shipped to me in Australia. I've sent 2 emails through to [email protected] and haven't had a reply to either. How do I get this ball rolling?

Cheers


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah. havent heard anything either on my question of shipping costs overseas. 1st one was months ago. last 3-4days ago.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Better to send emails rather than post on forum about it. If I haven't responded to a previous email, please re-send it. Thanks


----------



## bamm-bamm

Thanks for the response, I've just ordered one and put the address of my preferred freight forwarder in the delivery address field. I'll email you again though as hopefully it will speed delivery up a bit.


----------



## aznlunatic

I love these subs so much I may have to buy a 3rd one as a back up lol


----------



## bamm-bamm

Electrodynamic,

Can you please contact me via PM re: my order, I know you requested customers email you as point of contact rather than posting in the forum but the emails aren't being answered in a timely fashion.


----------



## Electrodynamic

bamm-bamm said:


> Electrodynamic,
> 
> Can you please contact me via PM re: my order, I know you requested customers email you as point of contact rather than posting in the forum but the emails aren't being answered in a timely fashion.


Hi,

You will need to contact me at [email protected]. I do not check PM's and do not conduct business on PM's. We have had bad weather recently so I have not had much time to dedicate to emails, etc. I check DIYMA at random times at night, which is not a good way of communicating. And as of typing this Microsoft Outlook Office is down right now so I don't have access to emails. Maybe Microsoft will have it fixed by tomorrow morning. Hopefully.


----------



## bbfoto

Maybe it's just a regional/weather thing...I've been using my Outlook email all day & evening here with no hiccups, emails to/from Oz, Paris, NYC, and locally.

Can't believe the crazy weather you guys are having on the right coast. Completely opposite here except for just a bit of rain (finally) the other day. :/

In other news...SI BM Mk IV's Save Snowbound Commuters...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdM8bVwTyIU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I kid.


----------



## 00_Lifted

Gomer Pilot said:


> No idea why both images won't show up.


Gomer, I see you also have a F150 Supercrew, could you get me the dimensions on that box? 

Thanks looks perfect for the F150.


----------



## bamm-bamm

Hi Guys,

My woofer is being shipped as we speak, thanks Nick!

I have a question regarding clearance between the woofer and objects in front of it...how much room would you allow? I'm fibreglassing an enclosure into the full size spare in my Golf GTI, the woofer will fire up through the spokes of the wheel into the interior just don't want to have anything rubbing


----------



## sirbOOm

If the flange of the woofer touches whatever is in front of it, no go. Then, add about .5" or so for excursion past that point for safety. In my downfire in my truck, one "corner" of the woofer barely tap taparoo'd the carpet so I had to raise my box a teensy bit and that is the clearance that I have past the flange which is, itself, pretty thick.


----------



## Offroader5

After reading rave reviews about these...along with the price drop, I had to pick up a pair. 

Electrodynamic,
if you would, please let me know that you received my email. I just sent it last night and want to be sure the subs go to the right address. Somehow the ship to & billing addresses got swapped around. Order number was 655, under the name Johnathan North. Thanks.


----------



## Black Rain

Electrodynamic,

If they were placed in the optimal enclosure as recommended (0.55 ft3), how much extra power could be given to them when ran @2ohms? Is 450wrms it or how much more can they cleanly be given? Vehicle would be a small SUV (crossover style).


----------



## dgage

Black Rain - We've had this conversation before and Nick isn't going to give you any other number other than rated power. However, many are running more but if it burns up, primarily only due to synthetic signals, it might not be warranted. Then again, Nick usually takes care of his customers but he wants them to be responsible users.


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks dgage. I know that there are many doing more just not sure roughly how much more. I just was wondering what is still the safe buffer frame for them?


----------



## Gators25

I'm considering purchasing this sub for my jeep wrangler, and I'd like to purchase a box for it, rather than build one myself. It appears the box below would be a good fit, but I want to be sure. 

Can anyone confirm whether or not it would fit? Is there a better, similarly priced, alternative?

Atrend 12SME Ultra Slim Series Sealed Subwoofer Enclosure

General Features:
12" Single Sealed Ultra Slim Series Subwoofer Enclosure
High power handling
Designed and engineered to maximize specific subwoofers
High performance in tight space applications
Completely miter and dado end panels
Premium carpeted finish
Silver spring loaded terminal cups
3/4" MDF construction
Glued and braced with fasteners
Total box volume: 0.62 cubic feet
Dimensions: 15"D x 24"W x 5"H
Cutout Diameter or Length 11-1/8"
Maximum Speaker Depth 3-3/4"


----------



## WhiteL02

That's the box I have it in. Good box and great price. Found mine for like $38 shipped. Sub sounds fantastic!


----------



## Gators25

Thanks WhiteL02! Glad to hear it works.


----------



## F150SQguy

Hey there, I'm from Canada and there isn't an option for me on the site! How can I order me a pair for my truck!  thanks in advance.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Black Rain said:


> Thanks dgage. I know that there are many doing more just not sure roughly how much more. I just was wondering what is still the safe buffer frame for them?


I have 500wrms on mine but gained way down. If you can help it, these should not be overpowered.


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks Architect7. Thats more or less what I was looking for.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Asking about above and beyond power handling and warranty is like telling Chevrolet "I bounced my new Z06 off the rev limiter for two hours straight and it failed...is the engine failure covered under warranty?"


----------



## pamelamemek

Electrodynamic said:


> Long story short I have other designs that I want to bring to fruition and the remaining stock of BM mkIV's needs to go to help make that happen. Does this mean that I am not going to come back out with a shallow 10" or 12" subwoofer? No it does not. Honestly the BM mkIV's are not selling as well as I would have hoped so they need to go. I can't sit on one product sku for an extremely long time period without selling "x" amount per month, year, etc, or it starts hurting the company instead of helping the company. If the BM mkIV was the only product I had for sale I would have closed my doors by now. I want to keep my doors open and continue to offer products to the DIY community. Thankfully I have diversified myself enough to make other products for other companies and doing that has kept me afloat.
> 
> Sooo.....
> 
> *BM mkIV's are now $299 each plus shipping.* <-- clickable link


Need to save money for those xbl2 mids that are coming out.


----------



## bertholomey

After all of this time running a single mkIV in the front of my car, it is amazing that this sub still impresses me every single time I listen to it!


----------



## crea_78

I have 320w per BM MKIV (640w total on hand) and sometimes I feel that is way too much bass for me. They can take more but make sure to turn the gains down.


----------



## bertholomey

crea_78 said:


> I have 320w per BM MKIV (640w total on hand) and sometimes I feel that is way too much bass for me. They can take more but make sure to turn the gains down.


And they sounded PHENOMENAL in Crea's car!!!


----------



## crea_78

bertholomey said:


> And they sounded PHENOMENAL in Crea's car!!!


Thanks Jason. Yours sounds amazing as well for just having one -- that is enough bass for me but love my "twins" as well.


----------



## quality_sound

Black Rain said:


> Electrodynamic,
> 
> If they were placed in the optimal enclosure as recommended (0.55 ft3), how much extra power could be given to them when ran @2ohms? Is 450wrms it or how much more can they cleanly be given? Vehicle would be a small SUV (crossover style).


Why would you think the power handling changed based on how they're wired? Also, if you can get everything out of them with 500 Watts why would you run more than that?


----------



## legend94

I remember when headroom was universally understood on this site.


----------



## quality_sound

legend94 said:


> I remember when headroom was universally understood on this site.


And you don't think "getting everything out of them" includes headroom? I, more than probably most people, am a proponent of headroom. That said, if the power available will bottom the speaker out, what is it really providing? Headroom doesn't matter if your'e already at the limits of the driver.


----------



## legend94

quality_sound said:


> And you don't think "getting everything out of them" includes headroom?


try running one of them on a jl 500/1v2 then switch to a 1000/1v2 and see if there is any difference. it's probably all in my head so i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## truckguy

legend94 said:


> try running one of them on a jl 500/1v2 then switch to a 1000/1v2 and see if there is any difference. it's probably all in my head so i wouldn't worry about it.


What would you choose on a 750 watt sub that is 4 ohm? My amp can deliver 650 at 4 ohm or 1000 at 1 ohm. This is not a trick question about buying a bigger 1200 watt 4 ohm amp which is what I wish I could do. For SQL application.


----------



## captainobvious

quality_sound said:


> Why would you think the power handling changed based on how they're wired? Also, if you can get everything out of them with 500 Watts why would you run more than that?



I got the impression Juan was asking about power handling for the enclosure size, not the impedance. (maybe not though?) Smaller enclosure size should increase power handling, but increase heat inside the enclosure as well.


----------



## captainobvious

quality_sound said:


> And you don't think "getting everything out of them" includes headroom? I, more than probably most people, am a proponent of headroom. That said, if the power available will bottom the speaker out, what is it really providing? Headroom doesn't matter if your'e already at the limits of the driver.



Correct! 


Assuming the amplifier isn't pushing into a range of much higher distortion to reach that number, that is.


----------



## rton20s

captainobvious said:


> I got the impression Juan was asking about power handling for the enclosure size, not the impedance. (maybe not though?) Smaller enclosure size should increase power handling, but increase heat inside the enclosure as well.


Isn't it more an increase in power requirement, not so much handling? Same driver + smaller enclosure = more power required to reach the same output/excursion.


----------



## Bayboy

Down low, yes. Smaller enclosure increases output in the upper response.


----------



## Black Rain

captainobvious said:


> I got the impression Juan was asking about power handling for the enclosure size, not the impedance. (maybe not though?) Smaller enclosure size should increase power handling, but increase heat inside the enclosure as well.


Yes, thats where I was trying to go with this. I have been wanting to try these subs in my SUV but I'm trying to figure out their handling in specific sizes with respect to power. Sometimes I'm just not clear or precise on my writing, Sorry. Plus I'm used to having 3-12s, so I'm trying to see if stepping to these would give me the same results with less footprint.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Probably not the same results, but the footprint would be great. The MKIV is a SQ sub first and foremost. They'll give you good output, but their main purpose is quality.


----------



## quality_sound

Black Rain said:


> Yes, thats where I was trying to go with this. I have been wanting to try these subs in my SUV but I'm trying to figure out their handling in specific sizes with respect to power. Sometimes I'm just not clear or precise on my writing, Sorry. Plus I'm used to having 3-12s, so I'm trying to see if stepping to these would give me the same results with less footprint.


Nick will only ever tell you .5cf and 500 Watts. If you want to try other things, that's on you. You can model what the sub will need in smaller enclosures but that might bring you outside the rated power handling.

The @ 2 Ohms part was not needed. All we or Nick needs to know is how much power is available to the driver.


----------



## casey

ive got 2 channels of a Mosconi AS200.4 bridged to mine, splitting the 640w between two. They have plenty of output, even with less than rated power. Jason (Bertholomey) and Jason (cre_78) have agreed they dont need more power in my application. Ive actually had to attenuate them on the HU and have even dropped the gain down. 

500w each is more than plenty on these, and they get down in the recommended box size. 

Juan - if you got 3 and made a smaller box for them I think you would be more than happy. 2 is more than enough for me

Ill report back again once I have the 300.2 bridged on them


----------



## tjswarbrick

casey said:


> ive got 2 channels of a Mosconi AS200.4 bridged to mine, splitting the 640w between two. They have plenty of output, even with less than rated power. Jason (Bertholomey) and Jason (cre_78) have agreed they dont need more power in my application. Ive actually had to attenuate them on the HU and have even dropped the gain down.
> 
> 500w each is more than plenty on these, and they get down in the recommended box size.
> 
> Juan - if you got 3 and made a smaller box for them I think you would be more than happy. 2 is more than enough for me
> 
> Ill report back again once I have the 300.2 bridged on them


If 640W(/pair) is plenty, then why go through the expense and trouble to send 'em 1100W? (From what I've seen here, isn't that a tad bit excessive?)

I was happy reading Jason's, Jason's, and the first part of your post since I'll have 300W for each of mine. Don't tell me now that'll be inadequate!


----------



## casey

Because I already own the amps, more power so i can lower gains, which results in less noise, and more headroom. 

As long as you arent a bass head I would think thatll be fine. Ive never heard a single in a trunk, and I have a pair in my trunk so I couldnt make a fair comparison.


----------



## tjswarbrick

casey said:


> Because I already own the amps, more power so i can lower gains, which results in less noise, and more headroom.
> 
> As long as you arent a bass head I would think thatll be fine. Ive never heard a single in a trunk, and I have a pair in my trunk so I couldnt make a fair comparison.


I have two, hoping they take up little enough space to stick 'em both in the trunk of an upcoming build.


----------



## crea_78

I recently heard the song Get Low in Casey's car... WOW is all I can say on the impact of bass. Mine sounds good but not that good -- until I get a much needed tune.


----------



## casey

tjswarbrick said:


> I have two, hoping they take up little enough space to stick 'em both in the trunk of an upcoming build.



ah! I totally see where you said 300w each. Yeah youll be good to go in my opinion.



crea_78 said:


> I recently heard the song Get Low in Casey's car... WOW is all I can say on the impact of bass. Mine sounds good but not that good -- until I get a much needed tune.


Probably woulda sounded better without a dead battery!


----------



## crea_78

tjswarbrick said:


> If 640W(/pair) is plenty, then why go through the expense and trouble to send 'em 1100W? (From what I've seen here, isn't that a tad bit excessive?)
> 
> I was happy reading Jason's, Jason's, and the first part of your post since I'll have 300W for each of mine. Don't tell me now that'll be inadequate!


I will say from experience, around 300 watts is plenty of bass for one. With two behind me, I can literally feel the impact of each bass note against my back in the drivers seat. This is with volume at half.


----------



## #1BigMike

Damn you guys really make it hard not to buy these!


----------



## FreeTheSound

#1BigMike said:


> Damn you guys really make it hard not to buy these!


That is a fact.Been looking for something to put under the rear seat in my crew cab F150.Looks promising.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

I have two under the seat in my '14 SCREW Free. You won't be sorry if you do.


----------



## Black Rain

casey said:


> ive got 2 channels of a Mosconi AS200.4 bridged to mine, splitting the 640w between two. They have plenty of output, even with less than rated power. Jason (Bertholomey) and Jason (cre_78) have agreed they dont need more power in my application. Ive actually had to attenuate them on the HU and have even dropped the gain down.
> 
> 500w each is more than plenty on these, and they get down in the recommended box size.
> 
> Juan - if you got 3 and made a smaller box for them I think you would be more than happy. 2 is more than enough for me
> 
> Ill report back again once I have the 300.2 bridged on them


Is it recommended that the enclosures be stuffed? Does it actually improve performance of subs?


----------



## brumledb

Black Rain said:


> Yes, thats where I was trying to go with this. I have been wanting to try these subs in my SUV but I'm trying to figure out their handling in specific sizes with respect to power. Sometimes I'm just not clear or precise on my writing, Sorry. Plus I'm used to having 3-12s, so I'm trying to see if stepping to these would give me the same results with less footprint.


This is straight from Stereo Integrity's website under FAQ's for the MKIV; 
Can I put the BMmkIV in a smaller enclosure or a larger enclosure?

Yes you can. However, power handling and/or low frequency extension will be affected. The BMmkIV has been engineered to provide optimum performance in 0.5 ft^3 sealed. Making the enclosure volume significantly smaller than recommended will cause a reduction in low frequency extension. On the other side, making the enclosure volume larger will significantly reduce the power handling of the driver. If you make the enclosure smaller than recommended (0.5 ft^3 sealed), we suggest using an aperiodic membrane such as a ScanSpeak Variovent. Making the enclosure larger will diminish power handling as follows: In 0.75 ft^3 power handling is reduced to 375 watts. In 1 ft^3 the power handling is reduced to 300 watts.


----------



## brumledb

I currently have 2 MKIV's that are each getting 250 RMS. They sound really great like that. However, I seem to get some distortion in bass heavy songs when I use gain knob. I just purchased a 1200 RMS that I am going to put on them so I can turn gains down.


----------



## FreeTheSound

Gomer Pilot said:


> I have two under the seat in my '14 SCREW Free. You won't be sorry if you do.


 I bet 2 rock the cab.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mojobandit

Hi Nick.
I have been very interested in purchasing one of your subs since the pre order when they had to be purchased through sundown. Not sure if this is still the case or not. I had difficulty on sundowns site for Canadian delivery. Is this possible? Any chance you might know the approximate total to purchase the sub and shipping? I am very excited to hear this driver, have read so much about the mk iii's and iv's, and regretted not getting a mk iii when they were available. Don't want that to happen again! Please let me know the most convenient way to proceed. Thanks! 
Brad. (tried to pm you, but won't let me till I post once)


----------



## Electrodynamic

Mojobandit said:


> Hi Nick.
> I have been very interested in purchasing one of your subs since the pre order when they had to be purchased through sundown. Not sure if this is still the case or not. I had difficulty on sundowns site for Canadian delivery. Is this possible? Any chance you might know the approximate total to purchase the sub and shipping? I am very excited to hear this driver, have read so much about the mk iii's and iv's, and regretted not getting a mk iii when they were available. Don't want that to happen again! Please let me know the most convenient way to proceed. Thanks!
> Brad. (tried to pm you, but won't let me till I post once)


Send me an email.


----------



## SO20thCentury

Set mine in a .8cuft box just to test out the whole system a few days ago. I still have the 18 year old front components in until the TM65s come next week. Crossed at 135 cuz I hadn't much faith in those mids' low output. When I put some music in I'd thought the old mids were putting out better bass than ever but with my ear up to one could hear that it wasn't them. The sub was putting it up front.


----------



## Bayboy

brumledb said:


> I currently have 2 MKIV's that are each getting 250 RMS. They sound really great like that. However, I seem to get some distortion in bass heavy songs when I use gain knob. I just purchased a 1200 RMS that I am going to put on them so I can turn gains down.




Kind of lost here.... getting some distortion in bass heavy songs when you use the gain knob? I take it you're cranking them up through the remote sub level (gain knob), but why turn them up more when the song is already increased in bass? Shouldn't you be turning them down a tad?


----------



## brumledb

Bayboy said:


> Kind of lost here.... getting some distortion in bass heavy songs when you use the gain knob? I take it you're cranking them up through the remote sub level (gain knob), but why turn them up more when the song is already increased in bass? Shouldn't you be turning them down a tad?


That's not how it happens. I download DJ mixes to an SD card. These mixes do not have playlists so one "song" transitions to another. The bass volume and frequency range is not the same in every song in the mix. So sometimes when it transitions to a new song I find that the gain setting is either too low or too high. When it is too high I get distortion and turn it down.


----------



## Bayboy

Well, I'd be careful in stepping up to a much larger amp in such a case.... last thing you would want is an OOPS!


----------



## 00_Lifted

My order has been shipped and I am supposed to receive my BM MKIV tomorrow! I am going to build my box and wire my truck saturday and hopefully install the sub sunday. I am installing a LC2i and Memphis audio 1.500 mono amp that is good for about 325 RMS at 2 ohm. 

My question is, are there some initial settings I can set the amp and LC2i at before I get it tuned?


----------



## Gomer Pilot

In my experience, the MKIV is much happier closer to RMS than they are at 250 each.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

00_Lifted said:


> My order has been shipped and I am supposed to receive my BM MKIV tomorrow! I am going to build my box and wire my truck saturday and hopefully install the sub sunday. I am installing a LC2i and Memphis audio 1.500 mono amp that is good for about 325 RMS at 2 ohm.
> 
> My question is, are there some initial settings I can set the amp and LC2i at before I get it tuned?


It should be very happy at 325. I would start with your gain about a quarter of the way up and adjust from there as needed.

As far as the LC2i, are you referring to the accubass feature? Really depends on the signal going in if you are. Start with it low and adjust as necessary. If you have some idea at what volume level your bass begins to roll off it would help.


----------



## Bayboy

Gomer Pilot said:


> In my experience, the MKIV is much happier closer to RMS than they are at 250 each.


Staying relative, if he is having large swings in volume or low content energy from song to song, adding a much larger amplifier without putting the volume knob in check is asking for trouble.


----------



## brumledb

Bayboy said:


> Well, I'd be careful in stepping up to a much larger amp in such a case.... last thing you would want is an OOPS!


For sure. I am going to buy a DMM with oscilloscope and RMS so that I can tell exactly how much power I have going to the speakers and make sure I am not clipping. I also just purchased a MS8 that I will installing soon. From what I understand through the reading I've done so far, you typically run the gains pretty low with the MS8 and adjust bass level through it. 

I didn't buy the 1200 RMS amp because I believed they needed that much power. Ideally, I would have found an amp pushing 800-1,000 RMS but I had difficulty finding amps that would put out that amount of power at 4 ohms. JL's slash series and xd series were too long to work in my particular setup so I was mainly looking at JL's hd line (750 and 1200) and Alpine's pdx line (1200). I already own 2 of the old school PG Tantrum amps (400.4 and 500.2) and last week a 1200.1 came up on Ebay. I was able to get a matching amp with more power and still cost $100-150 less than the used JL hd 750.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Bayboy said:


> Staying relative, if he is having large swings in volume or low content energy from song to song, adding a much larger amplifier without putting the volume knob in check is asking for trouble.


True, if you're listening to something that may have been recorded at a lower level and then it swings to a song that is higher and you had everything cranked for the other song, you may do some damage. Not terribly uncommon when it comes to digital media though, having the option when placing them on media to autolevel is a great tool.


----------



## Bayboy

brumledb said:


> For sure. I am going to buy a DMM with oscilloscope and RMS so that I can tell exactly how much power I have going to the speakers and make sure I am not clipping. I also just purchased a MS8 that I will installing soon. From what I understand through the reading I've done so far, you typically run the gains pretty low with the MS8 and adjust bass level through it.
> 
> I didn't buy the 1200 RMS amp because I believed they needed that much power. Ideally, I would have found an amp pushing 800-1,000 RMS but I had difficulty finding amps that would put out that amount of power at 4 ohms. JL's slash series and xd series were too long to work in my particular setup so I was mainly looking at JL's hd line (750 and 1200) and Alpine's pdx line (1200). I already own 2 of the old school PG Tantrum amps (400.4 and 500.2) and last week a 1200.1 came up on Ebay. I was able to get a matching amp with more power and still cost $100-150 less than the used JL hd 750.


Yeah... following this thread that seems to be an ongoing issue for quite a few already having amps that are maximized for 2 ohm loads. I have a MS-A5001 which is too powerful for one so it will be dialed wayyy down. Thought about getting two, but it is very confusing of the actual output without hearing one in person. Going by others, I think it will suffice since I'm used to listening to clinical subs tuned just enough to fill in and still have enough impact. Last few were single 10" of low to medium power. I'll fight the temptation to run a pair until I see further issues.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

If you're used to clean subs just to fill in, you'll probably be just fine with one.


----------



## Bayboy

I've had a Dayton HO 10" sealed on a bridged 2 channel amp (450 watts) for an extended period. I felt it was fine. Later advanced to 2 sealed on a BP1200.1 and rarely turned it up though many thought it wasn't enough. Ran a Peerless XXLS 10" sub (175 watts) sealed, went with a pair sealed, then eventually back down to a single again. I was pleased with the output, just didn't get low enough without some heavy EQ on the very bottom. Ran a 12 Dayton DVC sealed for some time but took it out.... too much for my needs to sacrifice the space it took up. 


The key in all setups was not overriding what the main drivers could accomplish. The subs filled in nicely without wanging on them, just a few inefficiencies I was picky about is all. And I do listen to some bass heavy music often. Heck, I think most are more bassheads then they're willing to admit.


----------



## jriggs

Gomer Pilot said:


> It should be very happy at 325. I would start with your gain about a quarter of the way up and adjust from there as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Amplifier Gain Controls
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, an amplifiers gain control does not determine the maximum power that an amplifier can produce. As long as the preamp/drive signal has sufficient level, the amplifier will produce its maximum power output level. The gain controls are used to match the amplifer's gain to the gain of the other amplifiers in the system (in the case of a multi-amp system). The gain controls also allow you to match the amplifier(s) to the head unit. Not all head units have the same maximum preamp output voltage. Some head units are capable of producing 9 vrms out while others are only capable of 1.5 vrms out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bayboy

jriggs said:


> Gomer Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be very happy at 325. I would start with your gain about a quarter of the way up and adjust from there as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Amplifier Gain Controls
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, an amplifiers gain control does not determine the maximum power that an amplifier can produce. As long as the preamp/drive signal has sufficient level, the amplifier will produce its maximum power output level. The gain controls are used to match the amplifer's gain to the gain of the other amplifiers in the system (in the case of a multi-amp system). The gain controls also allow you to match the amplifier(s) to the head unit. Not all head units have the same maximum preamp output voltage. Some head units are capable of producing 9 vrms out while others are only capable of 1.5 vrms out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that is generally true, you can still viably limit the amount of output voltage given that input voltage isn't too strong to begin with and setting up the system with the stronger signal than what normal music will provide so as to accurately account. Adjustable levels in the headunit also help. In the case of some amps, it is much simpler to do like the MS series amps that have input & output adjustments. Either way, many careful hands have been able to accomplish using a more powerful amp on a lesser handling driver without fail.
> 
> 
> Also, be sure to add quotations when not the original author.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gomer Pilot

I don't see where I referenced that gain determines maximum power, I just said start with it at a quarter of the way up and adjust as necessary.

And yes, if you're going to copy something directly from BCAE, at least give them credit.


----------



## Offroader5

I'll be getting my pair early next week, but right now I'm in process of designing the enclosure and trying to make it as tight as possible. This brings up a question based on seeing pics of the sub. It looks as though the rectangular frame/basket holes are right up tight to the backside of the frame/gasket around the perimeter where the baffle thickness will be when the sub is top mounted. It doesn't look like these holes are more than maybe 1" to 1 1/2" tall.

Should the cutout for the sub be treated like you would installing a very small mid into a thick baffle, and add clearance cutouts to the backside to allow the back of the woofer to breathe?


----------



## james2266

Gomer Pilot said:


> I don't see where I referenced that gain determines maximum power, I just said start with it at a quarter of the way up and adjust as necessary.
> 
> And yes, if you're going to copy something directly from BCAE, at least give them credit.


For most amps this is a good starting point but not all amps. I had an Audiosystem Twister amp bridged on my midbass at one point and if I had done that to start I would of blown them in about 2 sec. It all depends on the gain structure of the amp. Obviously the Audiosystem Twister series was more designed for low voltage in than say my Mosconi 120.4 which I had to go almost 1/2 gain just to get the speakers happy.


----------



## Bayboy

Offroader5 said:


> I'll be getting my pair early next week, but right now I'm in process of designing the enclosure and trying to make it as tight as possible. This brings up a question based on seeing pics of the sub. It looks as though the rectangular frame/basket holes are right up tight to the backside of the frame/gasket around the perimeter where the baffle thickness will be when the sub is top mounted. It doesn't look like these holes are more than maybe 1" to 1 1/2" tall.
> 
> Should the cutout for the sub be treated like you would installing a very small mid into a thick baffle, and add clearance cutouts to the backside to allow the back of the woofer to breathe?


You mean chamfer? Don't think it's necessary on a very low frequency driver unless the baffle is super thick and the sub is top mounted. Really only see it in mids.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Fair enough.


----------



## Offroader5

Bayboy said:


> You mean chamfer? Don't think it's necessary on a very low frequency driver unless the baffle is super thick and the sub is top mounted. Really only see it in mids.


Yeah, chamfer...that's the word I couldn't think of. 

So, in a 3/4" baffle...do you think it would be a good idea to chamfer? Again, I don't know how tall these openings actually are, but if they are only 1", then that only leaves 1/4" of space for the back wave. Now if they are closer to 1.5" or more then I don't forsee an issue.

I haven't seen the question come up or a mention of such issue, just wondering.


----------



## Bayboy

Seriously don't think it's an issue. Some are even using prefab enclosures and you know those aren't. Manufacturer will usually suggest if needed and no such is apparent.


----------



## jriggs

Gomer Pilot said:


> I don't see where I referenced that gain determines maximum power, I just said start with it at a quarter of the way up and adjust as necessary.
> 
> And yes, if you're going to copy something directly from BCAE, at least give them credit.


It was implied.

Sorry, you gave poor advice about setting gains, and this kind of crap is far too normal around here lately. Too many people believe and continue to spread "truthiness" that either gains are volume knobs or can determine power output, or both.

Here is this better? Amplifier Gain Controls BTW, I never made a claim that what I posted was my own words.

Have a nice day.


----------



## sirbOOm

Chamfer is not necessary on a 3/4 baffle. I didn't do it and they were stellar performers, the highlight of my truck's system. Don't waste your time.

As for the gain setting whining - my goodness... woosaaa boys, wooooossaaaaa.

FWIW: I ran my SIs at a bit over 300 watts each on a O-scope set Alpine PDX-M6 birthsheet. Not a single complaint from them, and not a single complaint of output or SQ from me. This isn't an SPL sub. 300-350 watts is fine. Properly set your gains at 400-450-500 and it'll probably be fine especially if you're not listening to ASAP Rocky trying to blow the window out of the car in front of you, too. But Nick is very particular about 300 watts. They sound amazing at 300 g'dam watts. 300 watts from a real, quality amplifier and you will be happy. If not, wrong sub for you. This sub sounds different (smoother, really) than any sub I've used before it. 300 watts. Done.


----------



## Bayboy

sirbOOm said:


> Chamfer is not necessary on a 3/4 baffle. I didn't do it and they were stellar performers, the highlight of my truck's system. Don't waste your time.
> 
> As for the gain setting whining - my goodness... woosaaa boys, wooooossaaaaa.
> 
> FWIW: I ran my SIs at a bit over 300 watts each on a O-scope set Alpine PDX-M6 birthsheet. Not a single complaint from them, and not a single complaint of output or SQ from me. This isn't an SPL sub. 300-350 watts is fine. Properly set your gains at 400-450-500 and it'll probably be fine especially if you're not listening to ASAP Rocky trying to blow the window out of the car in front of you, too. But Nick is very particular about 300 watts. They sound amazing at 300 g'dam watts. 300 watts from a real, quality amplifier and you will be happy. If not, wrong sub for you. This sub sounds different (smoother, really) than any sub I've used before it. 300 watts. Done.


I think you may be a bit off kilter with that. Some were just worried about having too much and/or not being able to set the gains properly. Not that big of a deal. Just need a quick tutorial on how to set gains and what can be accomplished. No need for all of that.


----------



## sirbOOm

Okay, okay... 350 watts, then.


----------



## Bayboy

sirbOOm said:


> Okay, okay... 350 watts, then.


Ha! Good one...

Seriously though... it's understandable why the suggested amount of power. If anyone understands xbl^2 somewhat, then they will respect the suggested power and not worry about wanting extra power to gain more output as much as avoiding xmech. If one driver isn't enough output, then go for extra cone area (2 subs) instead of extra power on the single.

I'll take my chances with cone area if need be. The subs simply aren't inexpensive enough to take a chance on damaging.


----------



## 00_Lifted

I got my BM MkIV installed and it sounds great. Anyone know of a grill that works for it? Would like something there for comfort.


----------



## Bayboy

A simple bar grille should do fine and be unobtrusive enough to keep the theme of the sub.


----------



## 00_Lifted

Bayboy said:


> A simple bar grille should do fine and be unobtrusive enough to keep the theme of the sub.


Anybody know how tall the 3-bar grills sit? I do not have much room under my seat but would like to have something there to hold up the fabric under the seat as it sags a bit. More or less just to ease my mind.


----------



## Bayboy

They do stick out a good bit, around 2 inches perhaps. Haven't used mine in a while but it's definitely not a shallow piece.


----------



## bamm-bamm

Received mine today thanks Nick, very well packaged and survived the trip to the other side of the world!

Unfortunately I'm recovering from a broken arm at the moment so will be a little while before I get to finish the fiberglass enclosure to fit inside the full size spare I'm putting in my Golf GTI, but so far the sub looks very well made!


----------



## Bayboy

Had to request fedex to hold it at their local facility after having a delivery exception. On a 6 day 12 hour schedule, no way was I going to be available at home to sign for it. Left work temporarily to go get it and turns out the normal shipping center is not where it was being held. At least 40 freaking round trip miles of grueling spring break transient traffic to a facility damn near in the next town..... but I got it. Can't wait to see what all of the talk is about.


----------



## SO20thCentury

Can't wait to hear your take on it.
Fedex had me nearly going postal to get my TM65s.


----------



## Bayboy

SO20thCentury said:


> Can't wait to hear your take on it.
> Fedex had me nearly going postal to get my TM65s.


Going to be a while. Still have to wait for the SI mids to come in and probably will have to do the same for them unless we happen to go back to normal work hours. Also waiting on the group buy xbl^2 tweets to arrive as well. Since the latter is probably going to be a while longer, I may have something I can throw together to check the mids & sub out. Gotta be off to install it all anyway eh?


----------



## SO20thCentury

Hah the fedex will be harder than the install so good luck w that! Yes and what to do about tweets...


----------



## tjswarbrick

I don't even have the platform I'm installing 'em into, so I'm okay to keep waiting on the tweets. But it would be nice to have something firm on them.
In the meantime I should be finishing up a test .55 cu ft box for a BM MKIV this weekend, and will give it a go in my existing system. I just need to hear it!


----------



## Bayboy

Considering these mids will not break any physics laws, I think it will be safe to assume that I can use a small wideband to counteract off-axis effects that my particular vehicle lends (left side tends to roll off much sooner, 1khz?). I have been slightly successful running 2-ways but only if the tweet can cross low (2khz). Last set that could accomplish that was Dayton Classic silks. They're large format and were firing up into the windshield though. Until the group buy tweets show up (which should be able to take 2khz and be on-axis), I have Whispers, BMR12, and RS75-4 at my disposal. That should allow me to cross as low as needed to give the mids a fair trial for my situation.


----------



## SO20thCentury

and then change vehicles?


----------



## quality_sound

Bayboy said:


> Considering these mids will not break any physics laws, I think it will be safe to assume that I can use a small wideband to counteract off-axis effects that my particular vehicle lends (left side tends to roll off much sooner, 1khz?). I have been slightly successful running 2-ways but only if the tweet can cross low (2khz). Last set that could accomplish that was Dayton Classic silks. They're large format and were firing up into the windshield though. Until the group buy tweets show up (which should be able to take 2khz and be on-axis), I have Whispers, BMR12, and RS75-4 at my disposal. That should allow me to cross as low as needed to give the mids a fair trial for my situation.


That's beaming. It has nothing to do with your car and everything to do with the mids' cone size.


----------



## Bayboy

quality_sound said:


> That's beaming. It has nothing to do with your car and everything to do with the mids' cone size.


It has a lot to do with my vehicle & install despite..... axis.  As I stated earlier, the left side rolls off quicker than the right side, but of course the driver's door sits close while the passenger's side is more on axis. Solution is to cross both to the limitations of the driver's side. Willing to see if a gap between 1khz (mid) & 2khz (tweet) isn't as bad as it seems when dialed in and without having to fire off of the windshield.


----------



## Bayboy

SO20thCentury said:


> and then change vehicles?


Wasn't sure if you were referring to me as I have stated I wanted to change vehicles some time ago... maybe in another thread. Can't remember. Anyways, yes. Changing vehicles is still up in the air as I'm waiting for the right deal to come along though not desperately. However, with the choice in drivers I've made this go round I should be able to transport to just about any of the vehicles (trucks) that I have considered. The shallow mount & small enclosure sub will just about fit any vehicle that is feasible. 90 percent of the vehicles I've targeted will easily accommodate the mids & tweets so I believe I've found something that I can stick with for a while. Not to mention I have a couple of amplifier options already stocked up to run regardless of space limitations.


----------



## quality_sound

Bayboy said:


> It has a lot to do with my vehicle & install despite..... axis.  As I stated earlier, the left side rolls off quicker than the right side, but of course the driver's door sits close while the passenger's side is more on axis. Solution is to cross both to the limitations of the driver's side. Willing to see if a gap between 1khz (mid) & 2khz (tweet) isn't as bad as it seems when dialed in and without having to fire off of the windshield.



Right. I was just saying that that isn't an anomaly of your car. ALL cars will have that same issue if you use that location. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic

Yes I use signature confirmation on everything. Even if you order a set of speaker terminals you will have to sign for it. One of the caveats of doing business today with all of the scammers out there - signature confirmation verifies that you received the package. It's a small price to pay for the comfort of everyone getting their package.


----------



## Bayboy

Electrodynamic said:


> Yes I use signature confirmation on everything. Even if you order a set of speaker terminals you will have to sign for it. One of the caveats of doing business today with all of the scammers out there - signature confirmation verifies that you received the package. It's a small price to pay for the comfort of everyone getting their package.


I'm cool with the signature confirmation. Keeps the risks down. I use it as well when shipping certain gear or to someone I'm not too knowledgeable of.


----------



## SO20thCentury

Signature confirmation is fine but fedex's tracking has been crappy lately and then I'd swear the driver did a ring &run


----------



## Bayboy

Funny you should say that... fedex here is very unpredictable. UPS usually comes in the late afternoon... or maybe the guy knows my schedule since I order so much stuff. Anyways... at least with UPS I can go pick it up the same day after hours as long as I have the door tag. Still, when it comes to shipping I use fedex


----------



## tjswarbrick

Double-Post.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Finally completed my test enclosure:

946 cubic inches internal volume (Rounds up to .55 cu ft, but is about 8 ci smaller.) 3/4" maple and red oak wood-glued and screwed, and sealed and screwed to 1" HDPE.
Rabbetted .4" deep for the woofer mount - a little farther than I hoped, but still not deep enough for the enormous frame and cover.
Stuffed with polyfil.

Internally wired with Canare 4S11. Will be in parallel with bi-wired external 4S11 hooked up.
Sized to fit in the cutout behind the passenger-side wheel well in my W203 C230.
With luck, I'll get to pit it up against my GTS 2110 on the JX500/1D tomorrow.







Not the place, but I wanted to mention that the Jasper jig did not fit my Bosch "Colt" palm router. It must be 'murican, while the Bosch is likely Metric. While it was drilled out for a DeWalt - it was only off by about 1/32-1/16 of an inch for mine. But I was still able to use it to make my own hole-cutting jig out of 3/16" plywood.



Is it supposed to register "open" if 1 wire gets shorted to the magnet frame? Had to remove, check, and re-terminate 3 times (sloppy hookup - my fault, not the speaker's.) But now it's registering 1.9 Ohms DC and should be ready to rock.


----------



## Alrojoca

Nice box, I use that same Canare wire in my living room for my home speakers 

Look forward to get a chance to listen to it soon


----------



## Alrojoca

Nice box, I use that same Canare wire in my living room for my home speakers 

Look forward to get a chance to listen to it soon


----------



## tjswarbrick

Wow.

Completely un-broken-in, not adjusting any processing: crossover for different drivers, EQ for different response, T/A for different side of trunk, or Gain for lower resistance - I'm very impressed by the BM MKIV.
Most of the low-frequency range sounds remarkably similar to the GTS 2110, but the really low lows now rumble where with the 10 they kinda peter out. Attacks come from the center of my soundstage instead of all around my head. And volume levels that cause the 10 (on 300W) to start slapping around in the box just bring the 12'er (on 500W) to life.
Impressive, fun, and I've got to find some industrial velcro to stick it in place and use it a while longer. 

Al, any time you're ready, you're welcome to audition it in my car, and we could even hook it up in your truck. Just let me know.

Lovin' the SI BM MKIV.


----------



## SO20thCentury

You better take it out now or aren't gonna wanna go back to the GTS


----------



## tjswarbrick

SO20thCentury said:


> You better take it out now or aren't gonna wanna go back to the GTS


Tell me about it. Already scheming...


----------



## tjswarbrick

Update - as it's getting broken in, and I'm getting to listen to more genres and bands.

Anybody contemplating this woofer before he runs out - Do It! I don't know how changing out the subwoofer and making No Other Changes could clean up the midbass, tighten up the impact, and centralize and solidify the image - but it did. The more I listen, the more amazing the BM MKIV is. Not an earth-shaking ground pounder, but not lacking in that department either. Simply Makes all my music sound more smooth, natural and coherent - more like music.


----------



## SQLnovice

tjswarbrick, Thanks for all the info. I'm contemplating giving this sub a try. It will fit nicely under my front passanger seat of my 2011 scion xb and I already have a JBL MS-5001 amp that will match it well. Decisions Decissions!!


----------



## elwood

These reviews praising accuracy and versatility just made me spend $100 more on a sub than i originally budgeted for!  

I hope i got my order in on time!


----------



## SQLnovice

I'm out, can't access the website. When is the deadline?


----------



## tjswarbrick

SQLnovice said:


> I'm out, can't access the website. When is the deadline?


I haven't seen a deadline, and the website doesn't mention it.
Previous communication was that he's reduced the price until stock is gone.


----------



## elwood

SQLnovice said:


> I'm out, can't access the website. When is the deadline?


From FB posted 3/30: "Ordering for our current shallow BM subwoofer, the mkIV, will come to an end by the end of this week. There will be no more BM mkIV's produced but rather the improved BM mkV driver will take its place.
Production for the BM mkV is not ready yet so there will be a lag between the cutoff date of the mkIV and the production mkV. Unfortunately there is nothing we can do at this point to avoid the gap in ordering between the mkIV and the mkV. Our stock of mkIV's will be gone by the end of this week and we have always been intending on coming out with the mkIV's successor, the mkV. Samples, drawings, toolings, etc, have taken longer than expected with the mkV hence the gap in ordering between the mkIV and mkV.
Thanks for your understanding."


----------



## Alrojoca

I still have to wonder, why discontinue a good line or model and start all over with an entirely new model that will cost more in costs and final selling price. 

This must be a strange cyclical business, with limited parts available at special discounts no longer made, or there must be more demands for even better sound.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Alrojoca said:


> I still have to wonder, why discontinue a good line or model and start all over with an entirely new model that will cost more in costs and final selling price.


They all do that.

Sometimes components become obsolete necessitating a redesign. Sometimes advances in technology or knowledge gained in previous versions lead one to develop improved or even totally different products. It certainly isn't exclusive to SI, or even just audio.

But at least Nick was kind enough to discount the old ones as he gets ready for the new!


----------



## rton20s

I'm sure Nick can explain it if he wants to. Or not. 

As a casual observer from the outside, Nick tends to do single runs or at least limited runs of a given product. And the runs look to be fairly small volume (in comparison to the big name brands.) I'm sure his customer base and the size of the business dictate that. That means, you strike while the iron is hot if you are interested in one of Stereo Integrity's offerings. 

That also means that Nick has the ability to evaluate performance and customer response and then make refinements/improve to his product line with each iteration in fairly short order. In theory each generation of product is superior (or at least more marketable) than the last. 

I'm sure if the market doesn't receive the MkV well, Nick will evaluate why and make refinements to address customer concerns for the next iteration.


----------



## Alrojoca

Great  thanks for the information and opinions. 

As far as new technology though, This MKIV is about as advanced as it can be compared to any other shallow sub, this is why, I was wondering.

The newer one will not be as shallow, although a better performer based on the information available.


----------



## bertholomey

rton20s said:


> I'm sure Nick can explain it if he wants to. Or not.
> 
> As a casual observer from the outside, Nick tends to do single runs or at least limited runs of a given product. And the runs look to be fairly small volume (in comparison to the big name brands.) I'm sure his customer base and the size of the business dictate that. That means, you strike while the iron is hot if you are interested in one of Stereo Integrity's offerings.
> 
> That also means that Nick has the ability to evaluate performance and customer response and then make refinements/improve to his product line with each iteration in fairly short order. In theory each generation of product is superior (or at least more marketable) than the last.
> 
> I'm sure if the market doesn't receive the MkV well, Nick will evaluate why and make refinements to address customer concerns for the next iteration.


Great Post!


----------



## SQLnovice

tjswarbrick, elwood.
Thanks guys. I wish if knew someone within a 2 hours driving distance from me so I could get a demo. I've been wanting to give this sub a try since its testing/review phase. I'll just wait and hopefully someone will upgrade to the V version and let the lV go for a decent price.


----------



## cajunner

at one point, Nick stated the BM mkIV was not selling as well as expected, so the production run was cancelled.

The interest, and the excitement over these subs has to build up over time and it appears that we are now at a crescendo of interest, even as a management decision to produce a driver with stronger output and more power input ability, became the safe play, or more optimistic business move.

I agree with his decision to build an incrementally improved sub based on lower than average mounting depth, but it appears that he is moving much further down that road of power handling increases and performance objectives, than just a small step away from the mkIV design.

It would appear obvious that he has hit on some design aspect that he believes will substantiate the increases in costs to build and then sell, a better shallow sub. I suspect the larger voice coil, and the larger neo ring, are part of it as it is what other shallow sub makers are dependent on, and although the average cost of neodymium is still inflated from years past, the consumer can be passed the increase while still allowing performance gains from a design perspective.

all my humble opine, of course.

it could just be a change of build venue, maybe getting away from China for the limited quantities is the goal... has he said if he intends on doing most of the assembly here for the BM mkV or it's coming over on a boat?


----------



## LaserSVT

Alrojoca said:


> I still have to wonder, why discontinue a good line or model and start all over with an entirely new model that will cost more in costs and final selling price.


Because there are too many people in the world like me.  I will buy a pair when they are available. This time though I wont be selling my MKIVs but just hang on to them for some future project. They are a sub unlike anything I have ever heard and something I may never see again. I want to keep them even if it is just to look at them.
I have zero complaints with my MKIV so have no reason to get the V but I love stereo systems and playing with new things so....... yeah. :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

LaserSVT said:


> Because there are too many people in the world like me.  I will buy a pair when they are available. This time though I wont be selling my MKIVs but just hang on to them for some future project. They are a sub unlike anything I have ever heard and something I may never see again. I want to keep them even if it is just to look at them.
> 
> I have zero complaints with my MKIV so have no reason to get the V but I love stereo systems and playing with new things so....... yeah. :laugh:



Like button mashed (virtually) ?


----------



## EriCCirE

Doing all I can to resist ordering a pair.....


----------



## EriCCirE

Any fellas have a coupon?


----------



## #1BigMike

Well I was able to get my (2) SI BM MKIV' hooked up. I have a smaller custom box being made but these will do for now. Will put them in truck and have a listen later today. 

Thanks Nick for making a good product! 

*sub screen on right is bent from test fitting in truck. Now the seat sits perfect on top and no rub or damage on sub!!!


----------



## 2010hummerguy

What grilles are those? I've been looking for something like them for my SI subs for YEARS!


----------



## #1BigMike

Architect7 said:


> What grilles are those? I've been looking for something like them for my SI subs for YEARS!


PM sent


----------



## elwood

Architect7 said:


> What grilles are those? I've been looking for something like them for my SI subs for YEARS!





#1BigMike said:


> PM sent


Would you please share the secret with me as well?


----------



## WhiteL02

elwood said:


> Would you please share the secret with me as well?



Me too please. Look the look and have the same box. Want to protect these beauties!


----------



## captainobvious

LaserSVT said:


> Because there are too many people in the world like me.  I will buy a pair when they are available. This time though I wont be selling my MKIVs but just hang on to them for some future project. They are a sub unlike anything I have ever heard and something I may never see again. I want to keep them even if it is just to look at them.
> I have zero complaints with my MKIV so have no reason to get the V but I love stereo systems and playing with new things so....... yeah. :laugh:


Completely my feelings on the matter as well. The mkIV is an exceptional SQ sub.


----------



## crea_78

That is also why I decided to throw the boxes the subs were in since I plan on keeping them for a long time.


----------



## #1BigMike

*PROTECT YOUR INVESTMENT​*
I guess this is DIY correct lol. I have had a few people pm and send me emails in regards to these grills. So I have posted the link below. If you have the space, I would suggest to anyone to buy them. It is so easy in a car enviroment for something _TRAGIC_ to happen. So every little protection you can have for these, _*"QUINTESSENTIAL CLASSIC SUBS"*_ is worth it IMO.


Amazon.com: Pair 12 Inch Classic Beehive High Excursion Subwoofer Speaker Grills: Electronics


----------



## elwood

#1BigMike said:


> *PROTECT YOUR INVESTMENT​*
> I guess this is DIY correct lol. I have had a few people pm and send me emails in regards to these grills. So I have posted the link below. If you have the space, I would suggest to anyone to buy them. It is so easy in a car enviroment for something _TRAGIC_ to happen. So every little protection you can have for these, _*"QUINTESSENTIAL CLASSIC SUBS"*_ is worth it IMO.
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Pair 12 Inch Classic Beehive High Excursion Subwoofer Speaker Grills: Electronics


Thanks, BigMike! I sent the seller a message in hopes that they'll sell me a single grill. Don't need two of them.


----------



## EriCCirE

Broke down and bought a pair. Now I'm on the lookout for an appropriate amp. Open to suggestions fellas


----------



## legend94

EriCCirE said:


> Broke down and bought a pair. Now I'm on the lookout for an appropriate amp. Open to suggestions fellas


What's your budget and size requirements?


----------



## etroze

Well I jumped on the bandwagon also, bought two for my Ram should be a fun time.


----------



## EriCCirE

legend94 said:


> What's your budget and size requirements?


Pretty much open to anything. How much power should I look to have? I'm going to fiberglass these pups flush into each side of my trunk in .5 cu ft sealed box.


----------



## tjswarbrick

elwood said:


> Thanks, BigMike! I sent the seller a message in hopes that they'll sell me a single grill. Don't need two of them.


In the same boat. If they won't, I'm willing to take the 2nd one off your hands.
It was a temporary intall - but I had to remind my daughter 3 times last week not to put a hole through Daddy's $300 speaker!
Let me know.


----------



## tjswarbrick

EriCCirE said:


> Pretty much open to anything. How much power should I look to have? I'm going to fiberglass these pups flush into each side of my trunk in .5 cu ft sealed box.


Are we opening this up again? 
How are you going to wire them?
Nick recommends 200-350 Watts, with a max RMS of 450 per driver.
Lots of people have said on here they're happy with 320-350 each. Others are running upwards of 600 with a tight reign on the gain structure.
I have a single one on 500W at 2 Ohms form a cheapie JL Class D, and it's pretty dang awesome.
In my final instal, I'm going to have 2 of them at 300W each. If I didn't already have the amp, I'd look in the 400-600 watt range for each driver and see what fits the space and budget.


----------



## Viggen

Could someone do me a favor and throw the sub with its box on a scale? I would like to get a idea of what the sub and box weigh. Trying to keep weight to a minimum in my miata Thus trying to see if I can go with 1 or 2 of these. I will have to wait for the next gen to be released but I assume their weight should be similar. 

Trying to keep weight under 75#..... Preferably under 50#


----------



## legend94

EriCCirE said:


> Pretty much open to anything. How much power should I look to have? I'm going to fiberglass these pups flush into each side of my trunk in .5 cu ft sealed box.


I will have mine installed next week so I can answer it a bit more accurately in a car versus in a garage off of a bench set up. 

I was testing it off of a vic power supply, nak cd45z head unit, alpine v9 which the birth sheet says is nearly 600 watts. The enclosure is .62 cuft before sub displacement. 

The gain on the amp is barely above the lowest setting and the sub output of the deck set flat.

So what I can tell you is 500-600 watts is more than enough and has as much headroom as I like with subwoofers. 

With power so cheap these days it's beyond me why anyone would not want to put at least 500 watts on this sub. 

Maybe I should bridge a channel of this amp to give it 300 watts to see if it's still the same.


----------



## legend94

Viggen said:


> Could someone do me a favor and throw the sub with its box on a scale? I would like to get a idea of what the sub and box weigh. Trying to keep weight to a minimum in my miata Thus trying to see if I can go with 1 or 2 of these. I will have to wait for the next gen to be released but I assume their weight should be similar.
> 
> Trying to keep weight under 75#..... Preferably under 50#


brb 

edit: 12.8lbs 

I wouldn't trust the scale for a weed purchase but for this it should be close enough.


----------



## #1BigMike

EriCCirE said:


> Pretty much open to anything. How much power should I look to have? I'm going to fiberglass these pups flush into each side of my trunk in .5 cu ft sealed box.


I have my (2) mkIV running off a Mosconi zero3 bridge. Its around 520 watts per sub. I have the gains turned way down and it still sounds pretty damn good. I should have them broken in in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Double-Post


----------



## tjswarbrick

Viggen said:


> Could someone do me a favor and throw the sub with its box on a scale? I would like to get a idea of what the sub and box weigh. Trying to keep weight to a minimum in my miata Thus trying to see if I can go with 1 or 2 of these. I will have to wait for the next gen to be released but I assume their weight should be similar.
> 
> Trying to keep weight under 75#..... Preferably under 50#





legend94 said:


> brb
> 
> edit: 12.8lbs
> 
> I wouldn't trust the scale for a weed purchase but for this it should be close enough.


Yep - sub is about 13 lbs. Neo magnet structure is pretty lightweight.

My brick-outhouse .55 cu ft box of 3/4" hardwood with a 1"HDPE face (see post# 578) weighs about 20. So I'm going to call mine 35lbs assembled. If your enclosure is fiberglass, or just a little bit more "normal", you should be just fine for 2.


----------



## DavidRam

#1BigMike said:


> Well I was able to get my (2) SI BM MKIV' hooked up. I have a smaller custom box being made but these will do for now. Will put them in truck and have a listen later today.
> 
> Thanks Nick for making a good product!
> 
> *sub screen on right is bent from test fitting in truck. Now the seat sits perfect on top and no rub or damage on sub!!!


Nice, man! Looks great! How do they sound???


----------



## legend94

This is not mine but would be very good for one of these subs.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...dio-ks500-1-amplifier-full-size-not-mini.html


----------



## Bayboy

Wish I could hurry up and find the next vehicle I want so I can see what one will do. At least before they're gone and two would be desired.


----------



## #1BigMike

_@DavidRam_

First and foremost thanks for all your help bro.

The mkIV sound really good. This is my first time ever hearing a SQ sub. So it was a bit of a gamble but it is working out! I did not know until I hooked these up, I much more prefer the clean SQ base. Who would have thunk lol. 

One of the coolest things I have notice and it has been said many times already is the transparency. This sub blends very well. I no longer have to worry about the subs over powering the vocals or turning down/up the sub knob from track to track. That is a very big deal for me. It just seems right.

I am not a hype guy by any means. Nor is this my official review. However, I always give credit were credit is due. This sub is very good for what it is designed for, SQ. As long as people understand the SQ nature of the mkIV and desire that, I don't see how you could go wrong purchasing these. 

_*NOT GOING TO LIE, AFTER THE INSTALL I WAS TWERKING!!!*​_


----------



## EriCCirE

Hmm, I have a few PC450's I could bridge two of them for the pair and have 200rms @4ohm going to each coil respectively... that would be some good old A/B power to them. Only problem I see is that I may have to force some air through and over the heat sinks since those guys don't have the built in fan...


----------



## DavidRam

#1BigMike said:


> _@DavidRam_
> 
> First and foremost thanks for all your help bro.
> 
> The mkIV sound really good. This is my first time ever hearing a SQ sub. So it was a bit of a gamble but it is working out! I did not know until I hooked these up, I much more prefer the clean SQ base. Who would have thunk lol.
> 
> One of the coolest things I have notice and it has been said many times already is the transparency. This sub blends very well. I no longer have to worry about the subs over powering the vocals or turning down/up the sub knob from track to track. That is a very big deal for me. It just seems right.
> 
> I am not a hype guy by any means. Nor is this my official review. However, I always give credit were credit is due. This sub is very good for what it is designed for, SQ. As long as people understand the SQ nature of the mkIV and desire that, I don't see how you could go wrong purchasing these.
> 
> _*NOT GOING TO LIE, AFTER THE INSTALL I WAS TWERKING!!!*​_


^^^ I almost cried laughing at that!!!

Anyways, my pleasure bro, anytime! Glad to hear you are enjoying them. They get better after a little break-in, too.


----------



## elwood

About how much polyfill will i need for a .65cf sealed box?


----------



## legend94

elwood said:


> About how much polyfill will i need for a .65cf sealed box?


zero


----------



## elwood

elwood said:


> About how much polyfill will i need for a .65cf sealed box?





legend94 said:


> zero


From SI's site: "For optimum performance the enclosure volume can anywhere between 0.42 ft^3 and 0.6 ft^3 sealed. We highly recommend lightly stuffing the sealed subwoofer enclosure with polyfill and/or fiberglass insulation."


----------



## Viggen

Thanks guys for throwing them on the scale!! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## tjswarbrick

elwood said:


> From SI's site: "For optimum performance the enclosure volume can anywhere between 0.42 ft^3 and 0.6 ft^3 sealed. We highly recommend lightly stuffing the sealed subwoofer enclosure with polyfill and/or fiberglass insulation."


Right - but polyfil has the effect of making the box "appear" larger (to the driver) than it truly is. So if you make it oversize, you won't need to fill it.
I way overstuffed the box my GTS2110 is in with blackhole, but only put enough polyfil in the .55 cu ft BM MKIV box to cover the vertical surfaces. The BM hits harder, plays louder, and goes lower by far.
If it were me, since I'm no good at following directions, I'd probably put a little polyfill on the back wall just because in my head it'll help with those immediate reflections. But with the design of the driver and recommendations of the designer, it doesn't sound like it'll be necessary.


----------



## legend94

if you are concerned you could add a bit of mass inside your box to bring it down close to .5 cubic feet then add the polyfill.

i think your best bet has been mentioned which is just adding some to the back wall of the enclosure.


----------



## RandyJ75

Hey guys, I will be running two of these badboys in my new build. 

Any idea were I can get a box for them? Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## legend94

RandyJ75 said:


> Hey guys, I will be running two of these badboys in my new build.
> 
> Any idea were I can get a box for them? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


What's your budget?


----------



## Gomer Pilot

And what vehicle would be good to know.


----------



## RandyJ75

legend94 said:


> What's your budget?


What ever it costs. Not looking to spend a fortune, 

The car is a 2007 Toyota Solaria.


----------



## legend94

RandyJ75 said:


> What ever it costs. Not looking to spend a fortune,
> 
> The car is a 2007 Toyota Solaria.


mrmarv on here makes the best ive seen and he has made them for these subs


----------



## RandyJ75

legend94 said:


> mrmarv on here makes the best ive seen and he has made them for these subs


Isn't he located in Calif? I am in NJ, it would cost allot to ship, right?

I'll ask him for a quote anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## Alrojoca

The only reason I have not gotten one of these is because I am no carpenter either, or one with experience to make an odd shape cube box maybe 3/4" larger on the top than the bottom.


----------



## legend94

RandyJ75 said:


> Isn't he located in Calif? I am in NJ, it would cost allot to ship, right?
> 
> I'll ask him for a quote anyway.
> 
> Thanks.


He is but if you want the best. 


Here is what I got

Atrend 12SME Ultra Slim Series Sealed Subwoofer Enclosure


----------



## Bayboy

Alrojoca said:


> The only reason I have not gotten one of these is because I am no carpenter either, or one with experience to make an odd shape cube box maybe 3/4" larger on the top than the bottom.


 Building a sealed enclosure is a lot easier than you think. A little math, measuring tools, saw, glue, & clamps. Heck most of the boxes in my 3arlier days were built without clamps. Screws, glue, and a sander to make it neat. Sealed boxes don't have to be exact to the T.


----------



## Alrojoca

Bayboy said:


> Building a sealed enclosure is a lot easier than you think. A little math, measuring tools, saw, glue, & clamps. Heck most of the boxes in my 3arlier days were built without clamps. Screws, glue, and a sander to make it neat. Sealed boxes don't have to be exact to the T.


I know, ha ha , sad thing is I do have all the tools you mentioned, except for a router, even plenty of Mdf siiting around, half inch but I could double it. I can paint, and staple fabric too. More than anything is adding a third amp, just for this sub, even having it.

Hey, will it be possible to bridge the 4 ch amp and power each 4 ohm coil from bridged power from the 4 channels, it will still be safe, just not sure the mixer will send a 2 ch stereo signal to each 4 ohm coil? Or simply give each coil 100 Watts not bridging the amp?


----------



## Bayboy

From what's been said of these subs, I've thought about wiring in series for an 8 ohm impedance. Should net close to 240 or so and is within what some say is all it needs to perform. Plus that will allow room for a 3-way front stage using two MS-A1004. That is an option for me as well. I do have the mono if I stick with a 2-way front though, but I'm leaving that option on the table and of course it has way more than enough according to the sonic test results. Either way I'm covered as well as you should be too using the same amps.


----------



## Alrojoca

What I meant was treating each coil of the sub as a separate speaker like R and L, either in bridged mode or non bridged, no series or paralleling the coils?

Simply Bad idea? What can possible go wrong with the sound or power?


----------



## Bayboy

Not sure why you keep going back to that as an option. Never done it nor do I see it's use unless you're sending each coil a different range of frequencies. I'd just be too concerned with uneven levels from each channel and not getting the potential. Perhaps if you had a sure fire way to make sure the output is dead even per side, but much simpler just doing series or parallel.


----------



## Alrojoca

Okay thanks I appreciate the tech info.

I just have one more question. Mdf versus fiberglass, besides the cost and more volume and maybe better sound and longer lasting.

What would be the typical thickness of a FG box?

Edited

Searching, it looks like under 1/4", maybe 3/16" or even less. That gives me an idea, I doubt I am ready to tackle that on my own, maybe a smaller driver, sail panel or pillar work. Maybe some day not anytime soon.


----------



## zen25

Is there any coupon for this sub woofer.

Shipping is not free either.


----------



## Bayboy

zen25 said:


> Is there any coupon for this sub woofer.
> 
> Shipping is not free either.


It's already at a discount. Need one cheaper, you can wait it out to see if someone will sell their used one. Problem is they usually sell for very close to what the sale price is so kind of a waste of time.


----------



## Bayboy

Alrojoca said:


> Okay thanks I appreciate the tech info.
> 
> I just have one more question. Mdf versus fiberglass, besides the cost and more volume and maybe better sound and longer lasting.
> 
> What would be the typical thickness of a FG box?
> 
> Edited
> 
> Searching, it looks like under 1/4", maybe 3/16" or even less. That gives me an idea, I doubt I am ready to tackle that on my own, maybe a smaller driver, sail panel or pillar work. Maybe some day not anytime soon.


As inexpensive enclosures are these days, hard to justify using an extravagant one for much more money or going through the hassle of glassing. Pillars and such... not as bad. Subs.... much sanding. Build with wood or buy prefab, be done with it.


----------



## Alrojoca

Bayboy said:


> As inexpensive enclosures are these days, hard to justify using an extravagant one for much more money or going through the hassle of glassing. Pillars and such... not as bad. Subs.... much sanding. Build with wood or buy prefab, be done with it.





Totally agree except in some cases where the sub is 3" deep and you want to put it in a box that will be 4" wide, with the mdf being 0.75" it will leave only 2.5" internal space and the sub will not fit


----------



## Bayboy

I know one thing for sure... prefabs have come so far down in price over the years that although I do enjoy building my own, it is hard to overlook the cost & time to build one vs one that you can find to fit. By the time you get the materials to equate to prefab (carpet, carpet glue, terminal, wood, fasteners) you will just about wish you had just bought one. Years ago that wasn't the case and inexpensive enclosures were inferior in material & build. The last few I used only cost $30 or less. I may build one for the BM or just use prefab. Depends on available space & shape.


----------



## zen25

Noob question.

Is this sub, down firing or does it fire up?

Trying to see how this can fit in the space between spare tire and floor tray of my MK7 Golf GTI. The slimmest box I can find is the Atrend which is 5" depth.
I am looking for 4.25"-4.5" box.
I hope the space is enough for this sub.


----------



## Bayboy

Can go either way according to the designer/manufacturer.


----------



## lizardking

Bayboy said:


> Can go either way according to the designer/manufacturer.


I've read comments on here that the "Sag" issue with down fire vs. up fire is all B.S. and don't worry about it. Could be in my head, but I've always found that up firing seem to be easier to blend into the front.


----------



## legend94

with boxes this small its hard to have an issue with them not being sturdy enough! some of the prefabs are very nice for the money and you can always doctor them up!


----------



## legend94

lizardking said:


> I've read comments on here that the "Sag" issue with down fire vs. up fire is all B.S. and don't worry about it. Could be in my head, but I've always found that up firing seem to be easier to blend into the front.


I think it depends on the soft parts of the subwoofers. I have a diyma12 that has been sitting up for 5 years and the spider is still flat. Same thing with an older JBL GTi 1200. Maybe I have been lucky?


----------



## lizardking

legend94 said:


> with boxes this small its hard to have an issue with them not being sturdy enough! some of the prefabs are very nice for the money and you can always doctor them up!



Good point....I've used fiberglass resin and/or truck bed liner to stiffing up prefab boxes. Cheap and easy!


----------



## SQLnovice

My JBL GTI up firing is the best position for me also. 



lizardking said:


> I've read comments on here that the "Sag" issue with down fire vs. up fire is all B.S. and don't worry about it. Could be in my head, but I've always found that up firing seem to be easier to blend into the front.


----------



## Bayboy

Okay, so just noticed from another thread that ordering for these subs have supposedly ended already? I take it the remaining stock has been depleted or not being built?


----------



## #1BigMike

Bayboy said:


> Okay, so just noticed from another thread that ordering for these subs have supposedly ended already? I take it the remaining stock has been depleted or not being built?


I just checked their website and was able to add them to the "shopping cart".

I just ordered and received mine about 3 weeks ago.

Sounds like you better get over to the site and order. Maybe they have a hidden stash still.


----------



## Bayboy

Yeah... already have one, always thought about having a reserve or using two in case one wasn't enough. The reviews are always sketchy about output on these. Never saying they're not enough, but many opt for two so... 

If I miss out, I'm sure used ones will pop up as the new version comes out.


----------



## lizardking

#1BigMike said:


> I just checked their website and was able to add them to the "shopping cart".
> 
> I just ordered and received mine about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Sounds like you better get over to the site and order. Maybe they have a hidden stash still.


I don't think the site reflects live inventory....probably a bunch of people going to get, sorry out of stock emails.


----------



## lizardking

Bayboy said:


> Yeah... already have one, always thought about having a reserve or using two in case one wasn't enough. The reviews are always sketchy about output on these. Never saying they're not enough, but many opt for two so...
> 
> If I miss out, I'm sure used ones will pop up as the new version comes out.


I get the same vibe about the output. I see posts on here and some of the other car forums and most add a 2nd due to the output.


----------



## cajunner

so now that the run is done, and the potential to torpedo the sales of the mkIV is no longer in play, can we get an honest comparison between this, and the much cheaper Pioneer shallow sub?

or maybe a shootout that takes into account maximum sound pressure levels using recommended max watt ratings?

I see the direction Nick is taking in the build of the mkV and it reinforces the feeling that although these subs are right in the pocket of small box usability and shallow box use, a more substantial design is the logical next step if it can retain the same quality of performance.

I look at most manufacturers and in a time when the buzzword seems to be cost reduction, the opposing view is coming out of the small batch businesses. If the economy trends to improve I would in fact, see the rise in product design and cost of materials outlay to mirror people's ability to pay, and expect some pretty hot competition in the next year or two...

but as for now, the tip-toe around the mkIV's output concerns should be concluded and some reasonable and realistic charts and graphs hit the cyber critic armchair quarterback's eyeballs...

too soon?


----------



## Bayboy

lizardking said:


> I don't think the site reflects live inventory....probably a bunch of people going to get, sorry out of stock emails.



Yeah, that's what I'm thinking as well. The week is up (wasn't paying attention to it being posted on FB) and I believe these are built on demand so unless they had some already put together then test before shipping, I think we're out of luck. 




lizardking said:


> I get the same vibe about the output. I see posts on here and some of the other car forums and most add a 2nd due to the output.


Some say it's fine, some say they desire two. I got so lost with that I decided to at least get one for now so I don't wind up with unwanted gear again. I did notice one reviewer claimed they metered at 140 db or so with two?? Could have misread that, but if that is true, then if one can do up to around 125 that should be more than enough for me I think. I don't listen to music that loud anymore, but the description of sound & feel is quite hard to grasp in a sense. Closest I've come to that description was two 10 HO sealed on good power. Wound up getting a ticket for it though I thought it was just fine. :laugh:


----------



## Alrojoca

The good news, the mk5 is 4 ohms, the bad, it needs more power, and it will cost way more but it may satisfy the ones complaining about the low output.



And may wanna thank the ones that posted how great this sub was in the last pages, specially the ones that did it maybe 4-10 times in the same thread. 

I'm all about smaller business doing better and improve the process and the growth of their companies


----------



## Bayboy

I think the main thing that has to be considered is the lower distortion unlike many other subs will give the perception of being weaker in output. The same held true for the Dayton HO 10" when sealed if you read back in it's boner days. I liked it a lot and even more when I ran two. It was a very odd sub of that time... some say there was not that much down low or it was too "clinical". I found it to be the opposite in my tastes. It handled any low frequency content in music I played and that was including electronic music I usually listen to (which gets very low!). It did so with a cleanliness I had never experienced before and it was definitely felt even when it wasn't heard. The fact that I could turn it up without the sensation that it was too loud in the cabin, but apparently got me pulled over is a testament to what some say about the MKIV. Only con, it was inefficient so a big amp was needed. 

If the same holds true on the MKIV, then I can dig it. That same feeling some had with the Dayton may have been what some are now feeling the MKIV as well. May be why some felt they needed two to make it enough or just didn't like it at all. I plan on moving to a truck soon, so one 12" of the HO type sound (though different in a way) should... should do the trick. I say should lightly as I have not tread the waters with this sub yet. It just sits waiting for the next vehicle. The added linearity of xbl^2 may be that extra factor that takes me to the limit of being too clean to like which I didn't experience with the HO. But, you won't know what you like until you have tried it, eh?


----------



## ncyrider16

I want to get 2 of these subs to put behind/under the back seat of my truck. Would it be better to have them in separate boxes, or in one box that holds both subs?


----------



## Bayboy

Better make sure you can get them first, unless some come up used. Separated, together.. meh.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Too late now, I know - but if you have access to these guys, haven't hooked 'em up yet, and are debating 1 or 2:

After taming a big 50Hz cabin peak and fiddling with gains for a couple days,
Listening to some Moby this morning, with 95dB peaks, on my door-mounted Silver Flutes and a single SI BM MKIV I was enveloped by warm, smooth, detailed, articulate bass that really lacked for nothing. If you have space, power or financial constraints limiting you to one driver I can't see how you'd be disappointed with a single MKIV.
However, I did not experience the effortless, come-from-out-of-nowhere sensation I got from a certain award-winning installation including kick-mounted ZR800's and a pair of C12XL's. So if that's what you crave, two might still be the optimum way to go.


----------



## ncyrider16

Not sure if 1 of these behind the seat would be enough, because I'm looking for something to replace the pos Kicker L5 12" I have mounted on my back seat of my truck. Running a 600w rms amp and it does have plenty of bass, but I want a new setup (the best shallow mount sub) that can deliver even more bass, even though they will be mounted behind the back seat. Planning on getting a bigger amp too if I end up getting 2 subs.


----------



## rton20s

ncyrider16, the supply on these have run out. The last of these were sold over the weekend. If you're interested in a BM MkIV, you better start searching the classifieds. Otherwise, it is time to start looking at other options.


----------



## tjswarbrick

rton20s said:


> ... it is time to start looking at other options.


Like the SI BM MKV!?!


----------



## rton20s

tjswarbrick said:


> Like the SI BM MKV!?!


Timeline depending, sure.  

I figured it was "safest" just to leave it open ended.


----------



## papasin

tjswarbrick said:


> However, I did not experience the effortless, come-from-out-of-nowhere sensation I got from a certain award-winning installation including kick-mounted ZR800's and a pair of C12XL's. So if that's what you crave, two might still be the optimum way to go.


I think I know that car, lol. I've changed quite a few things in that car, but if you note, that combo has been in there since early/mid 2013, and hasn't changed while other things have. I've been debating whether to try something else, but just seems to work really well and don't want to screw that up, well, in that car at least.

Can't wait to get a listen to yours Tom with the MkIV.


----------



## tjswarbrick

papasin said:


> 1) I think I know that car, lol. I've changed quite a few things in that car, but if you note, that combo has been in there since early/mid 2013, and hasn't changed while other things have. I've been debating whether to try something else, but just seems to work really well and don't want to screw that up, well, in that car at least.
> 
> 2) Can't wait to get a listen to yours Tom with the MkIV.


1) It really is an awe-inspiring combo!

2) Better make it soon. I'm going to have a really busy April and will likely need the rest of my trunk space before it's over - so I'm probably pulling it out after this weekend and going back to the GTS 2110 (which is still in there.) But it's a fairly straigtforward swap now, at least. 
I maybe learned a thing or two, so hopefully I can retune and not be totally lost without the awesomeness this sub provides. Maybe. We'll see.


----------



## elwood

Are these assembled after ordering? Just trying to get an idea when to expect it in. I plan on installing everything but the sub this weekend...I'll be anxiously awaiting it's arrival.


----------



## Pgdsm

So between changing trucks and build plans I missed out on these subs. 
Anyone want to sell me two?


----------



## crea_78

elwood said:


> Are these assembled after ordering? Just trying to get an idea when to expect it in. I plan on installing everything but the sub this weekend...I'll be anxiously awaiting it's arrival.


As far as I know, Nick builds his speakers after someone orders. It will also get tested before sending a speaker/sub out to its owner.


----------



## tjswarbrick

elwood said:


> Are these assembled after ordering? Just trying to get an idea when to expect it in. I plan on installing everything but the sub this weekend...I'll be anxiously awaiting it's arrival.


I was expecting 3-6 weeks when I ordered mine in October; they shipped in 5 days, and arrived just 8 days after order placement.
Of course, Nick is busy building midranges now so my results may not be typical.


----------



## etroze

Hopefully Sundown is taking care of the shipment side like other things I've bought from Nick and subs ship out quickly. Just hoping I placed my order with enough subs left to fill it.


----------



## elwood

etroze said:


> Hopefully Sundown is taking care of the shipment side like other things I've bought from Nick and subs ship out quickly. Just hoping I placed my order with enough subs left to fill it.


When did you order? I ordered mine last thursday. *fingers crossed*


----------



## etroze

I ordered mine Friday morning.


----------



## Electrodynamic

crea_78 said:


> As far as I know, Nick builds his speakers after someone orders. It will also get tested before sending a speaker/sub out to its owner.


The BM mkIV's were assembled overseas. I do not build the BM mkIV's...thankfully. I have too much on my plate at this moment to including building the mkIV's right now. When the mkIV's are ordered I collect the orders and ship them out hopefully once per week if not sooner.


----------



## chrisuns

Have one or two more left? I need a set.


----------



## brumledb

chrisuns said:


> Have one or two more left? I need a set.


Pretty sure he is out. He said a week or so ago that his stock was low and that whenever they were gone his website would reflect that. Now his website says they are out of stock.
BM mk IV 12″ Subwoofer | Stereo Integrity

But if you are serious about getting these speakers just watch the classifieds section religiously. They turn up every so often but they go really fast.


----------



## elwood

Just got a shipping confirmation. ETA: Wednesday!


----------



## brumledb

What part of Louisiana you in Elwood?


----------



## lizardking

Just wait....once the updated model comes out people will be unloading the MKIV's.


----------



## elwood

brumledb said:


> What part of Louisiana you in Elwood?


I'm around Lafayette.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

I was in Lafayette this week.


----------



## cyantist

I can't believe I waited and missed these by like a week! Still getting my latest build together and lost focus on these!

So, since these are officially sold out now, can Nick provide some sort of timeline on the mkV? Are we talking weeks, months, years? I'm certain that either way it will be worth the wait, but I'm sure you understand that decisions need to be made. Any update on their progress would be much appreciated.


----------



## elwood

cyantist said:


> I can't believe I waited and missed these by like a week! Still getting my latest build together and lost focus on these!
> 
> So, since these are officially sold out now, can Nick provide some sort of timeline on the mkV? Are we talking weeks, months, years? I'm certain that either way it will be worth the wait, but I'm sure you understand that decisions need to be made. Any update on their progress would be much appreciated.


He's posting build progress on his facebook page.


----------



## cyantist

elwood said:


> He's posting build progress on his facebook page.


Thanks for the info. Looks like it won't be too much longer!


----------



## lizardking

I'm thinking late summer early fall before we see any.


----------



## EriCCirE

I'm so excited. Ordered on the Friday before sale ended. Haven't heard anything from SI other than my initial order confirmation, but not to worried as so many others have had good experiences. 

I have already gotten my fiberglass mold done for one of the sides of the trunk, now I just need to estimate how much a .55 cu ft is. I can readily imagine gallons as volume, so looks like I need to do some Google conversions.


----------



## tjswarbrick

EriCCirE said:


> I'm so excited. Ordered on the Friday before sale ended. Haven't heard anything from SI other than my initial order confirmation, but not to worried as so many others have had good experiences.
> 
> I have already gotten my fiberglass mold done for one of the sides of the trunk, now I just need to estimate how much a .55 cu ft is. I can readily imagine gallons as volume, so looks like I need to do some Google conversions.


4.11 gallons.
Also known as, not much.
Enjoy it!


----------



## elwood

Ordered last thursday afternoon, delivered before lunch today. Can't wait to get home


----------



## etroze

Got mine last night and damn the build quality is awesome. Going to do a little testing later see how they sound free air.


----------



## bertholomey

etroze said:


> Got mine last night and damn the build quality is awesome. Going to do a little testing later see how they sound free air.


Great to hear that you received it, and that the build quality is what you expected. Regarding your comment about testing them free air.....is that just running it at very low volume?


----------



## etroze

Yes very low volume, I do it with most of my gear that I buy before installing so I can make sure there aren't any defects or a problem of the install if something sounds "off".


----------



## bertholomey

etroze said:


> Yes very low volume, I do it with most of my gear that I buy before installing so I can make sure there aren't any defects or a problem of the install if something sounds "off".


Groovy! good policy for sure....not much fun to 'permanently' mount something only to find that it doesn't work or there is a weird 'noise'. Enjoy!


----------



## etroze

Yeah been there and it sucks to figure out what's rattling.


----------



## legend94

About how many hours of break in time do these need?


----------



## ImK'ed

Mine should also be going in my car tonight, i would like to know what way nick would recommend to set gain? My amp is capable of 900rms at 2ohm so i dont want to keep turning it up because i wont hear distortion


----------



## quality_sound

The gain isn't a power adjuster. Where the gain gets set will depend on the source material, the volume level, and the voltage at the amp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend94

ImK'ed said:


> Mine should also be going in my car tonight, i would like to know what way nick would recommend to set gain? My amp is capable of 900rms at 2ohm so i dont want to keep turning it up because i wont hear distortion


Which amp and head unit do you have? Any dsp?


----------



## LaserSVT

legend94 said:


> About how many hours of break in time do these need?


They dont NEED the break in but they will get warmer and a bit louder after 20 hours of 150+ watts.


----------



## legend94

LaserSVT said:


> They dont NEED the break in but they will get warmer and a bit louder after 20 hours of 150+ watts.


mine sure as hell did and i have always been skeptical about break in.


----------



## ImK'ed

Ti21600.5 amp, no dsp using 80prs, in past ive used dmm and by ear, by ear is probably fine as long as its plenty loud and still below 500rms, because im not trying to get max unclipped power out of amp which would over power sub, and as this sub wont distort until a clank happens . i think i'll use dmm with -5db tones like i normally do and set my amp at 500rms and turn it down from the headunit to level match, im sure 500rms on this sub will definetly over power my front stage.


----------



## FordEscape

Thanks to Nick for pointing this non-Facebook user to the 'last 11 mkIV' deal posted there while we were corresponding on a different matter.

It just arrived, sans the super-triple packaging pictured earlier in this thread but apparently all intact OK. The Atrend 12SME 0.5ft^3 enclosure mentioned by others above is in transit, that'll get me up-and-running located in my Escape rear cargo area 'till I fab a permanent enclosure fitted into the rear side panel.


For anyone ....

Driving with an MS-8>MS-5001 (gently), I also have SI TM65's on a MS-1004 going in the front doors.

From what I've gleaned in this thread, somewhere in the 80-100Hz range @ 24dB slope is an appropriate starting point for XO 'tween those.

Does that sound like a good point-of-beginning ?

HP to the sub will be the min allowed by MS-8 (20Hz) @ 12dB slope.

TIA


----------



## tjswarbrick

Haven't hooked up with my TM65's yet, but based on my trial run with BM MkIV in the trunk on a JX500/1D (500W into 2 Ohms) and Silver Flutes in the doors on a 2075SE - I think that's a very good starting point. I used roughly 80Hz at 12dB slope and was very pleased. From what I've seen and read, the TM65's can go a bit lower, and the BM can run a good bit higher, so you've got some wriggle room when you go to fine-tune the sound to balance impact with imaging and clarity.
Let us know how it turns out!

(Side Note - I don't know if it's been put on a bench, but your MS-5001 is spec'd to put out 500W into 4 or 2 Ohms - so no need to be particularly gentle!)


----------



## Bayboy

The MS is underrated by a bit. Sonicelectronix tested at a modest voltage at that.


----------



## FordEscape

Bayboy said:


> The MS is underrated by a bit. Sonicelectronix tested at a modest voltage at that.


Yes, thanks, very aware of that and the implications from discussion in this thread, so I do think "gentle" and some DMM testing is in order to help me 'index' my volume controls.

With proper management of gains and level matching with the rest of my system aimed most definitely at SQ not SPL it shouldn't be a problem. Just because I 'stole' the 5001 on recent sale at Sonic to match the refurb 1004's from the HK/JBL Ebay sale doesn't mean I've got to _use_ all the available power.

I may well start with the MkIV driven off a bridged channel pair (200W+/- @ 2 Ohms) currently open on one of the 1004s. But I want to eventually 'recover' those channels for experimentation with another front array (3-way active with high-mounted mids, just to see what it's like someday ;-)

Like the BM mkIV, those amp purchases were dictated by quality, physical size, an acceptable output range I can _manage_ and the great deals helped a lot. They, along with the MS-8, just _barely_ fit nicely in a single row across my cargo area sub-floor cavity ahead of the spare (which I won't sacrifice). I'm into all the amps for $560 total delivered, with factory warranties. I think I'd have a hard time equaling the features, flexibility and growth potential they provide for a similar price.

Very quick modeling with foam proves the optimal MkIV 0.5ft^3 enclosure will also _just_ fit within the OEM left-side rear trim panel, albeit with a bit of tricky 'cabinetry' work for the enclosure (or perhaps F-glass, but woodwork is more my strong suit).

Gonna be having fun with it all for awhile.


----------



## EriCCirE

Fiberglass is quite easy after you commit.


----------



## Bayboy

Be careful with the assumption of running a A1004 bridged 2 ohm. That is a misprint and may have been reason some were refurbs. The amp is only 4 ohm stable bridged though power is also of about 400 or so in that configuration.


----------



## FordEscape

EriCCirE said:


> Fiberglass is quite easy after you commit.


Well, it'd certainly be easier to get the exact complex shape and internal volume carving a lost-foam pattern.



Bayboy said:


> Be careful with the assumption of running a A1004 bridged 2 ohm. That is a misprint and may have been reason some were refurbs. The amp is only 4 ohm stable bridged though power is also of about 400 or so in that configuration.


Thanks for that tip. Easy enough to go with the already installed 5001 and just manage the output to protect the mkIV. I think I can get a conservative index with test tone and Fluke RMS DMM.


----------



## shillermanlite

Bayboy said:


> The MS is underrated by a bit. Sonicelectronix tested at a modest voltage at that.


Based on the test by sonicelectronix, it is massively underrated at 2ohms. It puts out over 200 watts per channel at 2ohms. 


https://youtu.be/hj9RqWDkyG0


----------



## Bayboy

The A1004 isn't as impressive as the A5001 with the dynamic power results. IE, the difference between certified & dynamic seems null with the 4 channel though it should still be enough power for most drivers anyway. The 5001 seems to have gobs of dynamic power over certified rating. Beastly amp. 

I have two of the 4 just in case of a 4-way. Have the mono in case of 3-way. Both options lends symmetry in layout plus far more options in xover points to help expand any limited headunit. Win-win!


----------



## EriCCirE

Here is the process of fiberglass box. Note I skipped a few progress shots, but you get the gist:


----------



## Electrodynamic

EriCCirE said:


> Here is the process of fiberglass box. Note I skipped a few progress shots, but you get the gist:


Wow, nice work!


----------



## Hugg727

FordEscape said:


> Thanks to Nick for pointing this non-Facebook user to the 'last 11 mkIV' deal posted there while we were corresponding on a different matter.
> 
> It just arrived, sans the super-triple packaging pictured earlier in this thread but apparently all intact OK. The Atrend 12SME 0.5ft^3 enclosure mentioned by others above is in transit, that'll get me up-and-running located in my Escape rear cargo area 'till I fab a permanent enclosure fitted into the rear side panel.
> 
> 
> From what I've gleaned in this thread, somewhere in the 80-100Hz range @ 24dB slope is an appropriate starting point for XO 'tween those.
> 
> Does that sound like a good point-of-beginning ?
> 
> HP to the sub will be the min allowed by MS-8 (20Hz) @ 12dB slope.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


I just got one of these as well and I also put it in the same Atrend box. You will be very pleased with the results. I came from a LJ Audio powerwedge box with the 10TW3 sub in it. The JL was good but when things get low and fast the mkIV walks all over the JL. Put a little fiber fill in there and you're good to go.
Those are the exact settings that I am having success with as well.


----------



## FordEscape

EriCCirE said:


> Here is the process of fiberglass box. Note I skipped a few progress shots, but you get the gist:.....


Nice work indeed and thanks for the inspiration. I'm thinking of carving a positive pattern out of foam I have available and forming the glass over that with an imbedded mounting ring for the sub. I can 'sink' the pattern in a big tub of water to measure and adjust the volume that way and the shape doesn't have to allow release of the pattern, just melt it out with acetone as I did for some motorcycle fairing bits I fabbed long ago.

Question ... do you have a specific link for purchasing the covering material you used? It looks mighty close to the OEM dark charcoal covering bonded to the floor panel of my cargo area.



Hugg727 said:


> I just got one of these as well and I also put it in the same Atrend box. You will be very pleased with the results.....


Lol, my Atrend box was delivered a week ago Saturday but sat in the rain for 2 days while I was out of town and got totally saturated, so I'm waiting for the replacement and still have not heard my BMmkIV (thanks, FedEx ).

One other Question .... the MS-A5001 has one channel with two parallel outputs to which a pair of 4 or 8 Ohm subs can be attached (yielding a 2 Ohm total nominal load at the amp if I treat each coil of the BM as a separate 4 Ohm sub).

Does it make any difference whether I wire each mkIV voice coil separately to the two amp outputs (4 wires to the amp) or use only one output and jumper the two coils at the speaker (two wires to the amp, still 2 Ohm nom load at the amp)? The amp-to-sub run is < 30 inches and I have lots of Monoprice 4x16ga cable left from wiring my other speaker runs so it'd be convenient to use the 4-wire method.

I'd love to wire it series as an 8 Ohm nominal load but the MS amp isn't rated for that so as stated previously I'll just have to take greater care on the output levels.


----------



## 1fishman

Electrodynamic said:


> A 6'th order BP is a no-no as those are ported on both sides. A 4'th order could work but the port length for an adequate surface area will be incredibly long.


How long of a port are we talking about for a 4'th order box? 

Box in the back with 2 MKIV's and the port pointed foward, going under the center center console give me 6 feet plus to work with in this minivan.


----------



## Electrodynamic

1fishman said:


> How long of a port are we talking about for a 4'th order box?
> 
> Box in the back with 2 MKIV's and the port pointed foward, going under the center center console give me 6 feet plus to work with in this minivan.


I should have noted my comment was tongue-in-cheek. Per BM mkIV [one driver]: A 4'th order is still a no-no. You're looking at 4 ft^3 rear, 2 ft^3 front ported with a 4" diameter [equivalent] port that is 40" long. The port will be massively out of phase with the driver and the output will not be that much better than a regular sealed system because you will have sacificed power handling greatly due to the huge rear chamber volume. You're looking at approximately 100 watts of power handling just to say you have a 4'th order enclosure.


----------



## 1fishman

Got it, thanks


----------

